# Show Us Your Reo Pics!!



## RIEFY

show off your Reos!!!

I Will start.

Rob and Emma had some changes once again. heated some driptips and dipped one in coffee and wrapped them in black carbon.
Here is Rob






And here is Emma





let the Reo pics roll in!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

I just love the black with brass colour combo - beautiful work there @Cape vaping supplies


----------



## BhavZ

johan said:


> I just love the black with brass colour combo - beautiful work there @Cape vaping supplies





johan said:


> I just love the black with brass colour combo - beautiful work there @Cape vaping supplies



Johan likes it so much he double posted it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some shots of Erica!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RIEFY

Beautiful pics Rob

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

I miss the white suave chic Reo CVS. Lol


----------



## RIEFY

I miss her too going to give her that look when the driptip arrives

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

using advanced optical refraction technology i modded my reo. sweet right?
ps. you might have to squint a little to see it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## eviltoy

bwahahahahahahahhahahahha


----------



## RIEFY

lol. you better hope Rob doesnt see this you might be liable for a fine hahahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rex_Bael

Well done @denizenx, I assume you are utilizing the newly discovered 8th colour of rainbow?


----------



## ET

i'm working on special sunglass lenses to make it easier to see. almost left it on the shelf in spar this morning


----------



## johan

Thats awesome STEALTH @denizenx !!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> lol. you better hope Rob doesnt see this you might be liable for a fine hahahaha



@denizenx is skating on thin ice here... number one he upload a huge graphic causing pain and anguish to the mobile users (have fixed it) but then again the post was quite funny... so we will let him off for now... but we are watching him.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Die Kriek

Rex_Bael said:


> Well done @denizenx, I assume you are utilizing the newly discovered 8th colour of rainbow?


Newly discovered? I beg to differ

I present to you, Octarine

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ET

didn't want this to all go pear shaped by mentioning octarine or that my wizards staff has a drip tip on the end

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Metal Liz

Rob Fisher said:


> Some shots of Erica!
> 
> View attachment 3770
> View attachment 3771
> View attachment 3772


Erica is such a nature lover hehehe, nice one Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Some shots of Erica!
> 
> View attachment 3770
> View attachment 3771
> View attachment 3772


Erica is beautiful. I am, however, a bit concerned about the position of that air hole. I should be pointing away from you when you vape - like illustrated in the picture below. If not, it will gurgle. Anything for 9 through to 3, with 12 being the ideal position.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Erica is beautiful. I am, however, a bit concerned about the position of that air hole. I should be pointing away from you when you vape - like illustrated in the picture below.



You and @Silver are just the bees knees! I finally got the flavour right thanks to Hi Ho and now you solved the gurgling problem I have had for the last three days! Oh happy days... I can go off fishing and Vape my brains out! Thanks guys! Life save type stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is @Matthee and @Silver

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

You are kind Rob, thanks for the post and the bees knees pic!
Hopw the fishing went well and the tweaked REO attracts more fish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Emma just loves changing her undies lol. pulse g driptip heat treated and hammer tone diy door





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

better pic





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Cape vaping supplies - you need to keep a count of how many times your REOs have changed their clothing 
Is that 2 or 3?


----------



## RIEFY

family pic

Emma and Rob





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

think its the 4th lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

sort of like the tumbled raw aluminium finish?


----------



## RIEFY

love it. doesnt really show any signs of abuse.

I will be having them coated by creative coatings soon. thinking of a royal blue grand with white door and white muffler tip for emma with her goldie locks. will see what I come up with for rob

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## devdev

Here is a pic of Leo enjoying a sunset during my recent trip to the Garden Route:







Leo survived getting sand in all the bits sand should never go. A quick shower under the tap and we are back in business

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

after a bit of a polish . Still havent named her . Doh . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> after a bit of a polish . Still havent named her . Doh .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Aha, my favourite in a Reo - just aluminium.


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Here is a pic of Leo enjoying a sunset during my recent trip to the Garden Route:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo survived getting sand in all the bits sand should never go. A quick shower under the tap and we are back in business


Pic not showing. Yes, a Reo can take a beating. I have seen pictures of Reos surviving car crashes, falling from moving motorcycles, etc.


----------



## steve

Matthee said:


> Aha, my favourite in a Reo - just aluminium.


I also love the simplicity . Although I fancy a copper vein as well 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Nice, especially the button on the middle one, but just too much bling for my personal taste


----------



## Die Kriek

Drip tip on the right. Did someone take our Afrikaans translation literally?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BhavZ

Man I want the one in the middle.. absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Metal Liz

Matthee said:


>



Wow that middle one is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


>



The one on the right is simply stunning! Whose are these @Matthee?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica and Kiera!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> The one on the right is simply stunning! Whose are these @Matthee?


Oh, don't know, just got the picture from the ECF site.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica and Kiera!
> 
> View attachment 4736


Kiera is stupendously marvelously fantastically beautiful. Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD

denizenx said:


> didn't want this to all go pear shaped by mentioning octarine or that my wizards staff has a drip tip on the end



Man there is just so many nasty things I can do with that statement...........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Rob she is a stunner

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

Here is Plank and Spank.

Plank got a sub ohm kit overhaul, a new door and a silver button. Spank got a DIY polished RM drilled to 1.4mm and brass button. Only problem is I only have 1 ICR 18650 so sticking to 1.2 ohms on Spank for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

That's an awesome Reo - that shiny RM2, brass button & copper vein just work on my eyes @vaalboy - enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Looking awesome, great DIY job on the RM2. Get some of the Efest IMR 18650 2500 mAh from Vapeking. With the new sub-ohm kits flat tops are fine they say.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

those are awesome vaalboy. did you do the rm2 yourself?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

Matthee said:


> Looking awesome, great DIY job on the RM2. Get some of the Efest IMR 18650 2500 mAh from Vapeking. With the new sub-ohm kits flat tops are fine they say.



Thanks, have got an order of e18650's fest from vapemob as they are replacing my 18500 faw's recently purchased from them with efests.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> those are awesome vaalboy. did you do the rm2 yourself?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Yes, with some extra tips from the stainless polishing thread. Got some 1000 and 1200 grit waterpaper placed the RM2 in a hand drill and wet sanded off the silver. Then polished up with a soft cloth and metal polish. Came out really nicely. Thanks for your adviice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

thats awesome

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

looks professionally done

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

So beautiful Markus! My Copper Vein must almost be here too! Your pic is even better than the one on the REO site!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

you guys with all this reomail are making me scratch where its not itching!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you guys with all this reomail are making me scratch where its not itching!



Do it!


----------



## RIEFY

its done lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> its done lol



Good man! I got dibs when you wanna sell it again next week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

vaalboy said:


> Here is Plank and Spank.
> 
> Plank got a sub ohm kit overhaul, a new door and a silver button. Spank got a DIY polished RM drilled to 1.4mm and brass button. Only problem is I only have 1 ICR 18650 so sticking to 1.2 ohms on Spank for now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759



Super looking duo @vaalboy !
All the best with it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve

vaalboy said:


> Here is Plank and Spank.
> 
> Plank got a sub ohm kit overhaul, a new door and a silver button. Spank got a DIY polished RM drilled to 1.4mm and brass button. Only problem is I only have 1 ICR 18650 so sticking to 1.2 ohms on Spank for now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759


Im jealous of that copper vein . Stunning !! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

that reos looks damn nice!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee

My Reo with new door and sub ohm 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> My Reo with new door and sub ohm
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Perfect colour combination for me there. Enjoy.


----------



## johan

The Red, Black & Brass looks great together @Zegee


----------



## Zegee

Thanks guys and again thnx @Matthee for ordering for us 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Zegee said:


> My Reo with new door and sub ohm



Holy hell that is a gorgeous sight! I am so getting a Reo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Reinvanhardt said:


> Holy hell that is a gorgeous sight! I am so getting a Reo!


Just shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Zegee said:


> My Reo with new door and sub ohm
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



Looks awesome. How's the vape post SOK installation?


----------



## Zegee

vaalboy said:


> Looks awesome. How's the vape post SOK installation?


Definitely kicks harder also able to run 30amp batteries help
A must do for all reonauts

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

Same as zegee. New door plus sub ohm equals well happy . Thanks to evil toy and cvs for doing the work for me .





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Nice combination @steve - like the drip tip


----------



## steve

johan said:


> Nice combination @steve - like the drip tip


Thanks buddy 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Zegee said:


> Thanks guys and again thnx @Matthee for ordering for us
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Agreed . And you mate for starting the process 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

steve said:


> Same as zegee. New door plus sub ohm equals well happy . Thanks to evil toy and cvs for doing the work for me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Love the blue....
Proooooviiiiiiiiince!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica, Amanda and Kiera together at last!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

looking good guys!

just a noob question from a not-yet-reonauter:

what exactly is a sub ohm kit?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> what exactly is a sub ohm kit?



A change of the wires and metal parts inside that allows you to sub Ohm...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> what exactly is a sub ohm kit?



All REO's ordered from now on are already Sub Ohm Ready!


----------



## steve

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica, Amanda and Kiera together at last!
> 
> View attachment 4888


Nice Rob . Love it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy

Rob Fisher said:


> A change of the wires and metal parts inside that allows you to sub Ohm...



No wires me thinks


----------



## vaalboy

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica, Amanda and Kiera together at last!
> 
> View attachment 4888



Looks schweet Rob. The copper vein is such a stunner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

@Rob Fisher if it wasn't for that absurd thing on the right that looks like it fell from a tree somewhere, Amanda would be the best looking Reo ever

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Awesome LP Reo that @Rob Fisher. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Beautiful family of Reos Rob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Rob they are looking great!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Matthee you asked for a shot or two of the LP Copper Vein with the Brass Door... Here is Amanda!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Matthee you asked for a shot or two of the LP Copper Vein with the Brass Door... Here is Amanda!
> 
> View attachment 4981
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983


Thanks. Looks great.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The girls got some new drip tips!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Where is your brass button?



I forgot to order one at the time!


----------



## vaalboy

Eish, oh well maybe someone can order one for you? That brass door looks the bomb!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Eish, oh well maybe someone can order one for you? That brass door looks the bomb!



I'm hoping so...


----------



## vaalboy

vaalboy said:


> Eish, oh well maybe someone can order one for you? That brass door looks the bomb!



Oh and the brass one that I got was too big and didn't fit on the button. A bit of glue did the job, but not ideal though.


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Oh and the brass one that I got was too big and didn't fit on the button. A bit of glue did the job, but not ideal though.


Not enough research - all you need to do is place a piece of plastic or some dental floss over the button, after locking. Then press down until in place, cut excess plastic/dental floss and bob is your uncle.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

@Rob Fisher I like that brass door, but that pink driptip, man-o-man LOL, you just spoiled the woody for me, but .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Bbop and Rocksteady in their element with the new SO kit, new doors, alu buttons,drip tips and purple efest batteries!
Like having 2 new Reos! Whoop!
O, and the drip tip on the mini is my new favorite! Feel awesome to the mouth.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Stunning @TylerD !


----------



## RIEFY

TylerD said:


> Bbop and Rocksteady in their element with the new SO kit, new doors, alu buttons,drip tips and purple efest batteries!
> Like having 2 new Reos! Whoop!
> O, and the drip tip on the mini is my new favorite! Feel awesome to the mouth.
> View attachment 5035


Tyler how you liking the upgrade? still using same ohm coils? did you bore out the holes?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan

Awesome colour combinations @TylerD


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Awesome colour combinations @TylerD


Got a Harley Davidson kinda feel and look and colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Tyler how you liking the upgrade? still using same ohm coils? did you bore out the holes?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I love the new kit. Made a 0.69 on the Grand with ribbon kanthal and it is instantly red when I push the button. Not drilled it out yet. Grand still at 1.2, but the mini is at 1.5. Will drill the Grand to 1.5 as well.
Got a 1.2 ohm on the mini for sweeter juices and the 0.69 on the grand for tobaccos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

.69 must be a thumper of note! they look awesome. u missing some orings to seal the gap

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Bbop and Rocksteady in their element with the new SO kit, new doors, alu buttons,drip tips and purple efest batteries!
> Like having 2 new Reos! Whoop!
> O, and the drip tip on the mini is my new favorite! Feel awesome to the mouth.
> View attachment 5035


Looking super. Must say, the modmaster's definition of blemished is quite different to mine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> .69 must be a thumper of note! they look awesome. u missing some orings to seal the gap
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yeah, I know. Will get some and fix them up.
It does thump like a B.


----------



## Silver

My Reo Mini on Chapmans Peak - or thereabouts

This photo is my favourite. Naturally it didn't come without some strange looks from people who also stopped on the beautiful scenic road to see me crouched down taking a picture of a strange looking metal box perched on a rock. Thanks to my wife for all her patience

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Just out of curiosity; shot number how many is this photo? and how long did you take to get this perfect picture taken @Silver?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stunning @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

very pretty, i would like to get a Reo, but i think my wife will kill me, also im not sure if i'll enjoy it quite as much as my aero tank mega-- im a mild vaper... but they are pretty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> Just out of curiosity; shot number how many is this photo? and how long did you take to get this perfect picture taken @Silver?



LOL @johan, thanks for asking 
On that particular rock, there were only two photos! This was the second one. The first one was zoomed out. This one was zoomed in a bit to get the background blurred a bit. Was lucky to get this shot. All worked out perfectly.

However, on another rock I took about 7 or 8 photos - and just couldn't get the background to look the way I wanted.

That stop took me about 30 minutes.

But there were several stops that day  and several more photos.

All shot on my "baby", Canon S110. Never go anywhere without her. She's a beaut.
PS - the above shot is straight out the camera, no post processing - just resized for the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beaut shot Hi Ho! The REO looks stunning on that backdrop!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

awesome photos silver

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviltoy

Looks like my reo


----------



## Silver

Thanks guys
It's just great to have such nice memories of the first two weeks with the Reos.
I wonder what I will think in 10 years time when I look again at this photo


----------



## PeterHarris

Here are some pics of Catherine trying on some outfits...















Still deciding on what to do.....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

try wrapping it @PeterHarris


----------



## PeterHarris

im honestly not 100% sure yet. i might get it laser engraved, or go with a complete copper door and keep the copper reomiser.....


----------



## shabbar

and change her guts to the sub ohm kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

paint stripper would be my plan, followed by anodizing.


----------



## RIEFY

you can strip it will look nice

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

some paint stripper and some hammertone spray





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

or on the left stripped raw allumi






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


>




That was so interesting!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

ok so the thing that makes a REO so attractive is the simplicity of the device.
so after seeing some posts here i felt inspired and just got back from builders warehouse.
Catherine is undergoing a transformation over the next 2-3 days.....

sorry no spoilers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

hmm... 
this is exciting @PeterHarris 
Good luck for the transformation!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ooooooo I love this! Can't wait to see the results!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Eeeek. Catherine is naked....









Still gona get rid of the bits of black left... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Catherine is feeling alot better after her 2nd bubble bath for the day....














I must admit. This was far far easier than I thought

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Your daughter phoned, she wants her paper doll clothes back! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

1st coat done.... any 1 wanna sneak a peak?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Sneak peak....






And now to wait 24hrs. Im sure she will look different as the paint needs to settle and develop. ....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Is ur reo hanging from the fan ???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

shabbar said:


> Is ur reo hanging from the fan ???


she loves meri-go-rounds  yup lol


----------



## devdev

Loving it HeterParris, this is going to be an awesome wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

This thread needs more pics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

guys, im a bit worried, i removed the center pin from the 510 connection, thinking that the rubber inside will corode when i use paint stripper, i saw it cant be completly removed, only the pin can be removed.

im a bit worried that i might have damaged the seal around there...any one done this before?


----------



## devdev

Never harm the seal!






I think you get a new part for that with the SO kit, not 100% sure. @Matthee should know.

??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

That seal is just a piece of silicone pipe held by a small blob of silicone at the bottom. Haven't measured but looks the same size as tube used on the bottle of the Reo

Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

I just used some insulation tape with some prestic to seal off the whole well when I stripped mine

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris

why does paint have to take so long to dry ?!?!?!?!?!

i have to wait 24hrs until its completly dry....so tomorrow 8pm aarrrghghg

i need a proper vape... lol


----------



## Alex

PeterHarris said:


> why does paint have to take so long to dry ?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> i have to wait 24hrs until its completly dry....so tomorrow 8pm aarrrghghg
> 
> i need a proper vape... lol



Did you use "Hammerite" paint on there, or was it some spray paint?


----------



## PeterHarris

I think its hammerite

Edit. Rust-o-leum. Hammered


----------



## Alex

PeterHarris said:


> I think its hammerite
> 
> Edit. Rust-o-leum. Hammered



Cool, you probably looking at about a week or so until cured properly, unless you thinned it down first.


----------



## PeterHarris

A week! F me sideways

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

PeterHarris said:


> A week! F me sideways



That sounds like it could hurt

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

PeterHarris said:


> A week! F me sideways




http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f260/rustoleum-cure-time-1448075/ <-According to this thread anyway.

Maybe you got lucky with thinner coats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

According to the can ot takes 24 hours to dry. So ill assemble the reo tomorrow and let it jusy stand until the weekend before I submit it to daily use.


----------



## RIEFY

and dont give it another coat as the finish will not habe the proper hammertone effect

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

my oh my - she is breathtakingly beautiful....... i will post a pic of the door for those of you who cannot wait - i know i said no spoilers, but i am just too darn excited lol


----------



## PeterHarris

She is dry but still very soft and fragile, so im handeling here with extreme care. Hopefully she will be back to herself by Friday....



















Please share your thoughts as I have never done something like this before. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

looks swesome Peter. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

looks awesome bud 

cant you pop it in the oven to cure faster ?


----------



## RIEFY

I tried the oven method but the paint got softer

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PeterHarris

yup no oven, im just leaving it in the sun to "tan" in the window sill


----------



## Alex

Very nice man, you should take a pic outdoors in some natural light so we/I can really see the colours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Here is 2 pics from the window sill in the sunlight. Will only take het outside when fully cured. Dont want take any chances. ..









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

maybe put it outside. I had mine on the roof in direct sunlight

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PeterHarris

Cape vaping supplies said:


> maybe put it outside. I had mine on the roof in direct sunlight
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


my roof is on the 2nd floor so not an option now lol, the window sill will have to do, it is pretty much direct sunlight anyway...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Just watch out for bugs and stuff they will find a way to stick.

edit: the door tolerances are very tight, I wonder what the paint thickness in the door groove and edges are like. You might need to use some fine sandpaper with water in a few days, when the paint has fully cured.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Alex said:


> Just watch out for bugs and stuff they will find a way to stick.
> 
> edit: the door tolerances are very tight, I wonder what the paint thickness in the door groove and edges are like. You might need to use some fine sandpaper with water in a few days, when the paint has fully cured.


ah, but i was smart here, i sprayed her with the door in place, so she is not sprayed inside, only outside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The family has grown! Olivia has arrived. (3rd from the left).

So we have from left to right... Amanda, Erica, Olivia and Kiera!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> The family has grown! Olivia has arrived. (3rd from the left).
> 
> So we have from left to right... Amanda, Erica, Olivia and Kiera!
> 
> View attachment 6556


A sight for sore eyes indeed.


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher !
Congrats
Looks super


----------



## crack2483

Awesome group pic Rob. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Congrats, Rob. Enjoy.


----------



## Zodiac

Congrats @Rob Fisher, looks like a happy family, although we all know which of them gets the most attention


----------



## PeterHarris

So just an update on Catherine. I took her out of the direct sunlight as it seems as the heat made the paint sticky, ie not drying properly. I went for a quick check and I would say she is hours away from being completely dry. All within the 24hrs as stated by the manufacturer of the paint. I will most probably assemble her tonight and it will be most likely that she will be ready by tomorrow. ...cant wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Nog n sneaky peak....







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> Nog n sneaky peak....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



No! thats a SLEEPY peak!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

johan said:


> No! thats a SLEEPY peak!


lol sorry Ohm, no closeups yet


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> lol sorry Ohm, no closeups yet



Geez I almost pressed DISLIKE


----------



## PeterHarris

ok, so i have some proper assembled pics in natural light... who wants to see.....?


----------



## shabbar

do eeeeeeeeet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

show us

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Don't show any pics, we don't want to see how you butchered her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

And finally here she is... Catherine. ..

All the guts needs to be installed still. ...












































Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

nice!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

dude that looks stunning. I think you should keep the brass bits they look good on there

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Looks good for a test paint, but you're gonna have to redo it after milling the 510 part to LP. 

At least you have the correct technique now 

PS, I have a big ass angle grinder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> And finally here she is... Catherine. ..
> 
> All the guts needs to be installed still. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



She surely looks, sleek & wet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

more good news - fully assembled and happily vaping, no leaks anywhere so the seal is in tact... no problems with not firing, she fired on the 1st shot so happy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

over all i am happy, there are 1 or 2 small smudges on the corners from when it was sticking to a paper towel today, but really minimal, the door fits more snugly now. 
oh and she is a bit more dangerous now, as i have removed her safety pin, that was getting to me a bit.
i dont think i wil change to silver bits anymore as the brass just completes her now, and with the new jetblack drip tip contrasting on the gun metal (i though it would be black black) colour, it really brings out the brass somehow.

now im reall happy that i only paid R1800 for her - she is brand new now


----------



## Zodiac

Very well done @PeterHarris, she's a beaut, looking spanking brand new indeed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Looking great, @PeterHarris. I agree with @Cape vaping supplies the brass compliments the new look.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

I had to butcher my button once again

Now it's got that perfect groove grip I was looking for.






??
Vape Hard


----------



## PeterHarris

That looks sweet man

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

alex why doesnt your rm2 close properly or do u have an oring in there?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alex

Cape vaping supplies said:


> alex why doesnt your rm2 close properly or do u have an oring in there?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



O-ring in there


----------



## RIEFY

is your hole not aligning?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alex

Cape vaping supplies said:


> is your hole not aligning?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



It aligns perfectly, and it's how it came from @johan. Are you not supposed to use that O-ring?


----------



## RIEFY

did you take the oring off and see if it aligns? suppose to look like this .I remember @Matthee used a oring in there when he swapped caps but that was because the hole did not align





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alex

Does that look ok?










Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.


----------



## RIEFY

that looks better yes!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alex

Cape vaping supplies said:


> that looks better yes!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Ok Cool, thanks.

It didn't really worry me before. I had another oring underneath the rm2, but I lost it last night by mistake somewhere.


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Ok Cool, thanks.
> 
> It didn't really worry me before. I had another oring underneath the rm2, but I lost it last night by mistake somewhere.


Well, now you have another o-ring for underneath. Did try to tell you in a post some time ago that that o-ring is only necessary if the coil and hole do not align (possibly because of damage to the threads), but you must have missed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Alex said:


> Ok Cool, thanks.
> 
> It didn't really worry me before. I had another oring underneath the rm2, but I lost it last night by mistake somewhere.


it worried me lol. ive been meaning to ask you since the 1st time I saw it lol.

oh well atleast thats sorted!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alex

Matthee said:


> Well, now you have another o-ring for underneath. Did try to tell you in a post some time ago that that o-ring is only necessary if the coil and hole do not align (possibly because of damage to the threads), but you must have missed it.



Yeah probably Although I recall @johan telling me it works well there when I collected it. So I've always just left it there, no harm I guess. Either way is cool.


----------



## shabbar

Alex said:


> I had to butcher my button once again
> 
> Now it's got that perfect groove grip I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> Vape Hard




That button is sick as tits .

Did you use ur big ass angle grinder

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Cape vaping supplies said:


> it worried me lol. ive been meaning to ask you since the 1st time I saw it lol.
> 
> oh well atleast thats sorted!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



 Is the remizer/airhole supposed to line up with that corner like in my picture?


----------



## johan

Now I've learned someting as well - I've placed the o-ring on both Reos thinking it will better seal leaking of thin e-liquid in case of over sqounking.

Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

shabbar said:


> That button is sick as tits .
> 
> Did you use ur big ass angle grinder



Nail file 

actually my big ass half round file, and some sandpaper.


----------



## RIEFY

there is a picture somewhere in this thread. on that corner is fine must face away from you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Is the remizer/airhole supposed to line up with that corner like in my picture?


Anywhere from 9 to 3 along the blue line is fine:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

anywhere from 9oclock to 3oclock you being 6oclock if that makes any sense lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Now I've learned someting as well - I've placed the o-ring on both Reos thinking it will better seal leaking of thin e-liquid in case of over sqounking.
> 
> Tapatalk



Me too, and now I have a spare ring to replace the one I lost, Bonus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

there we go

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PeterHarris

this looks cool  - just to be clear - this is not mine..... its an interweb picture

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Outstanding!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

I think that this muffler drip tip from vapemob complete it really well . Is 3 stripe on the driptip and 3 stripes on the reomizer

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Nice @andro


----------



## PeterHarris

Soo pissed right now. Last night I double checked that Catherine's paint is dry and cured. But it seems that the heat from my hand has now permanently encoded my DNA into her skin..... dammit! 







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Hahahah that is so funny, she is marked


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> View attachment 6677
> 
> I think that this muffler drip tip from vapemob complete it really well . Is 3 stripe on the driptip and 3 stripes on the reomizer


 
That looks great. You must tell us your impression of the Reo now that you have had some time with it, please.


----------



## Alex

@PeterHarris, that a cool feature.


----------



## PeterHarris

Alex said:


> @PeterHarris, that a cool feature.


lol she is certainly 1 of a kind now


----------



## crack2483

Repaint and make your mark all over her now.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

PeterHarris said:


> Soo pissed right now. Last night I double checked that Catherine's paint is dry and cured. But it seems that the heat from my hand has now permanently encoded my DNA into her skin..... dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


on closer inspection it actually looks like you put too much paint on. the hammer effect is not showing the way it should

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY

here is a pic for refference. 

not sure if you gave it a second coat? hamertone you can only do one coat 





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think it looks awewsome and the fingerprints make it a security special REO!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Well, @PeterHarris now you'll always have a way to prove she's yours


----------



## Alex

Cape vaping supplies said:


> here is a pic for refference.
> 
> not sure if you gave it a second coat? hamertone you can only do one coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


That looks sick as tits bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Oh no. What have I done....





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> Oh no. What have I done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Raw tumbled - my favourite for a Reo! You can polish that to a mirror shine with Mothers Mag polish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Matthee said:


> Raw tumbled - my favourite for a Reo! You can polish that to a mirror shine with Mothers Mag polish.


yea i can polish, i have the wheel and everything but then... FINGER PRINT MAGNET OF NOTE! and tiny visible scratches Noooooooo!


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> Oh no. What have I done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
Oh my word you are a tinkerer of note and a McGyver type! Can't wait to see what's next for her!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Peter Polish it - then spray with 1 thin coat clear poly-eurothane laquer - finger print issue sorted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

then it will definitely look super sick !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

johan said:


> Peter Polish it - then spray with 1 thin coat clear poly-eurothane laquer - finger print issue sorted


eish - it will be like walking around with a mirror.

i am going to give this black hammered another shot.... seeing as last tie i sprayed it in the dark lol, maybe some sunlight will help me to see what im actually doing hahahahaha


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Peter Polish it - then spray with 1 thin coat clear poly-eurothane laquer - finger print issue sorted


I like that. Do they have such a laquer here, @johan? I am too stupid too know where to look. But they have Mothers Mag, so could be 2 vliege met een klap.


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> I like that. Do they have such a laquer here, @johan? I am too stupid too know where to look. But they have Mothers Mag, so could be 2 vliege met een klap.


 
I don't know Mothers Mag, but quite a few of these Spray Tins you buy locally do a clear laquer and on the small print it states "Polyeurothane"


----------



## PeterHarris

Turns out the spray nozzle was messed up


----------



## eviltoy

Gooi it in a bullet case tumbler will polish it lekker then laquer it


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> I don't know Mothers Mag, but quite a few of these Spray Tins you buy locally do a clear laquer and on the small print it states "Polyeurothane"


Mothers Mag is what the Reonauts on ECF swear by to polish a raw tumbled. Only place I could find it in South Africa is here: http://www.crazydetailer.co.za/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=132.
But I cannot identify a poly urethane laquer on that site.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

come now peter - dont think about it ...


----------



## PeterHarris

ok so i went to builders to exchange the paint, and i realized the the hammered Black will not give that nice of a look like the hammered grey or silver - so i am no longer going to give Catherine a hammered look - im going for something a it more classy - "oil rubbed bronze" its got a mat finish, which i think will make the polished brass bits pop more....

wish me luck


----------



## PeterHarris

Matthee said:


> Mothers Mag is what the Reonauts on ECF swear by to polish a raw tumbled. Only place I could find it in South Africa is here: http://www.crazydetailer.co.za/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=132.
> But I cannot identify a poly urethane laquer on that site.


hey matthee - you can get that Laquer at almost any paint/hardware store - its just a clear coat paint, but make sure it has Poly urethane in - i think i saw 2 different ones now at builders  in-a-can-my-bru!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> Mothers Mag is what the Reonauts on ECF swear by to polish a raw tumbled. Only place I could find it in South Africa is here: http://www.crazydetailer.co.za/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=132.
> But I cannot identify a poly urethane laquer on that site.


 
I think we missunderstood each other Matthee, Mothers Mag is a polish/rubbing compound, i.e like Braso or Silvo. Laquer is a type of varnish, and the one I referred to consists of poly-uerothane as base. The clear laquer spray is a 100% see through varnish sprayed on to the object after it had been polished to protect the surface against i.e; oxidation/disclorouring and finger prints.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Much happier this time round...










With flash 





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shabbar

thats not bronze

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

shabbar said:


> thats not bronze


lol yea, i noticed  it has some small bronze particles in it that lights up to a bronze shimmer when sunlight hits it....

i'll try upload a pic of the spray can bottle cap... hold on...


----------



## PeterHarris

Its very difficult to see the bronze. The light needs to hit it at just the correct angle it seems...





















Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

o well - even if its not overly bronze its still a nice finish

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> Much happier this time round...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
Oooooo... so pretty! Catherine will be happy with her extreme make over!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooooo... so pretty! Catherine will be happy with her extreme make over!


yup there is some light dust/hair like particles on her here and there, but im sure i would be able to just rub them of with my hand once the paint is completely dry.... but its very minimal, i dont even think a photo will show it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Ok it can be seen via zoooom

do you guys think it will come out?


some spots on the front door....






about halway down on the right there is a hair like dust particle in a circular form






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Looks much better than the last paint job imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY

peter any updated pics

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PeterHarris

Cape vaping supplies said:


> peter any updated pics
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


still hanging from the ceiling fan to dry - i dont want to touch it too soon... not taking any chances again 

i want her to be dry dry before i handle her


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> i want her to be dry dry before i handle her


Lol, tempted but no response.
Btw, what did you use to get the old paint/covering off?


----------



## PeterHarris

Yea I knew that line was a possible set up...

Anyway. I used this, just spray it on leave for 5 to 6 min and the paint just bubbles of. Then use a scraper to scrape off in 1 direction. Then if there is still some paint left just repeat. 

Dont get it on your seals or rubber bits. It will eat that away.







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

Looking good @PeterHarris Not sure how you coping not vaping on a Reo - must be torture?


----------



## PeterHarris

vaalboy said:


> Looking good @PeterHarris Not sure how you coping not vaping on a Reo - must be torture?


yea its taking some serious will power lol


----------



## Alex

I saw a thread on ECF where one of the guys used melted wax in the 510 connection to seal her off.

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/486631-reo-paint-project.html

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## PeterHarris

i just used some presstick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera

So she arrived to day




The welcoming committee





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## shabbar

Congrats !!!

Enjoy her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

nice one bera!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Great @mbera !

And how does the welcoming committee view the new entrant to the Mbera household?

Let us know how she performs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Allow me to present Catherine in her new shiney outfit....










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

looking goood hope her panties are all dried up now

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

She is look real good Peter!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

omg rob look here





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have seen them CVS... and I am taking strain because they are not mine!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Ok so F this stupid super retarded paint. Again after letting it dry for 72hours, once I hild onto her the paint heats up and becomes sticky. But this time cause I only did 1 thin coat the paint comes off. So I will be rocking the raw tumbled look on Catherine with a sprayed door.











Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

FYI; all alumina surfaces require an alumina primer before you can paint with something that will last.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll

May I ask what rattlecan you are using specifically? Like Sprayola, etc?


----------



## PeterHarris

johan said:


> FYI; all alumina surfaces require an alumina primer before you can paint with something that will last.


thanks Ohm @johan 

i was using rust-o-leum - its R150 a can and it says paint and primer in one for use on Wood / metal / plastic / macenory

so i asusmed it would work - but im not hanging my reo from the fan for another 3 days - i want to vape it... and this look is quite nice...

just a side note, if i one day do deside to polish her and spray a coat of propy wat se goed, will that clear coat last?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

MurderDoll said:


> May I ask what rattlecan you are using specifically? Like Sprayola, etc?


this one...


----------



## Silver

@PeterHarris , sorry to hear about all your troubles
I admire your persistence and determination. 
Maybe @Cape vaping supplies can give you some tips. I recall him painting his REOs several times?


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> thanks Ohm @johan
> 
> i was using rust-o-leum - its R150 a can and it says paint and primer in one for use on Wood / metal / plastic / macenory
> 
> so i asusmed it would work - but im not hanging my reo from the fan for another 3 days - i want to vape it... and this look is quite nice...
> 
> just a side note, if i one day do deside to polish her and spray a coat of propy wat se goed, will that clear coat last?


 
Yes the clear poly-urethane will last, proviso the surface is uber clean (clean with isopropyl / rubbing alcohol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Silver said:


> @PeterHarris , sorry to hear about all your troubles
> I admire your persistence and determination.
> Maybe @Cape vaping supplies can give you some tips. I recall him painting his REOs several times?


thanks - but im gona wait before i spray again - i really mis vaping on Catherine too much...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## steve

Getting the cana mod gave me a chance to give the reo a shine and bath while I tested the new device and she came up a treat






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

looking goood steve!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## steve

Cape vaping supplies said:


> looking goood steve!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Cheers buddy . My whole day has actually been consumed with vaping. Good day ! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you are ever in Durban and want to eat at the very best restaurant without exception then make a booking at 9th Avenue Bistro on the Berea. It is without question the finest easting establishment on the East Coast… it’s not cheap but for those special occasions it’s well worth it!

Here is Olivia with a glass of Rose (picked up on our travels in the Cape)…




And here is my starter… pork belly… I had lamb for my main course but forgot to take a picture!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are ever in Durban and want to eat at the very best restaurant without exception then make a booking at 9th Avenue Bistro on the Berea. It is without question the finest easting establishment on the East Coast… it’s not cheap but for those special occasions it’s well worth it!
> 
> Here is Olivia with a glass of Rose (picked up on our travels in the Cape)…
> 
> View attachment 7057
> 
> 
> And here is my starter… pork belly… I had lamb for my main course but forgot to take a picture!
> 
> View attachment 7058


Mouth watering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

So Catherine's door started to get really bad. Sticky and exposed spots. So I got me some clear laquer poly urethane and put my polish wheel to work.

The 1st pic Robert might have a woodgasm. But alas its only a mirror image


















Now she can auto match her surroundings so now she will always colour match what ever is arround her

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

That polished look is sick, awesome job bro.

btw, I used the reo today without the fire button top, and it's much better at preventing the auto lock from engaging.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Alex said:


> That polished look is sick, awesome job bro.
> 
> btw, I used the reo today without the fire button top, and it's much better at preventing the auto lock from engaging.


take the safety pin out of the fire button its like 3min job


----------



## Alex

PeterHarris said:


> take the safety pin out of the fire button its like 3min job


 
I know, I 've tried that in the past. But sometimes when in my pocket... well lets just say


----------



## steve

Wow Harris that's awesome ! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> So Catherine's door started to get really bad. Sticky and exposed spots. So I got me some clear laquer poly urethane and put my polish wheel to work.
> 
> The 1st pic Robert might have a woodgasm. But alas its only a mirror image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she can auto match her surroundings so now she will always colour match what ever is arround her
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


That looks awesome. What polish did you use?


----------



## Jimbo

Very nice @PeterHarris 

This could work great for lady Vapers as they will not need a vanity mirror anymore.

Just do your make-up looking into your Reo door.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> The 1st pic Robert might have a woodgasm. But alas its only a mirror image


 
OMG my initial reaction was one of OMG that's awesome!


----------



## Alex

I just polished the inside of my door with brasso, it's really easy, get a mirror finish in about 2minutes flat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve

Alex said:


> I just polished the inside of my door with brasso, it's really easy, get a mirror finish in about 2minutes flat.


Maybe I'll have to get brasso instead of autosol ? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG my initial reaction was one of OMG that's awesome!


lol i knew you would flip your lid, based on that reflection.

@Andre i just used a polish wheel and some compound i got from builders warehouse - then i used some brasso, and then the polish wheel again.

the wheel itself is just cotton cloth layers.
but the trick is on the last polish you must only slighlty touch the wheel

so 1, pres hard into the wheel with poslish compound
polish with a normal rag
polish with brasso, hand polish.
polish ever so slightly with the polosh wheel and compound.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

I just did it by hand, the reo mini door is tiny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Me and the wife's





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rooigevaar

HKARMY in the background! Who do you play for @PeterHarris or do you just play casual?


----------



## PeterHarris

Rooigevaar said:


> HKARMY in the background! Who do you play for @PeterHarris or do you just play casual?


i play for Brazen lol well spotted


----------



## devdev

PeterHarris said:


> Me and the wife's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
You one looks great with the Hello Kitty driptip Pete.

What is HKArmy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

devdev said:


> You one looks great with the Hello Kitty driptip Pete.
> 
> What is HKArmy?


its a paintball brand

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar

PeterHarris said:


> i play for Brazen lol well spotted


 
Sweet, I play for Equalizers. See you at Supercup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm a little sad tonight... Kiera is leaving the country... she is heading to Reosmods for a makeover and then going to a new owner in the USA... she is being replaced by a full sized Woodvil who is also heading to Reosmods for a makeover and then on to Durban!

She is being replaced by a Bloodwood with Maple Door 18650.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Curly Oak Woodvil next to the package is Kiera's big sister Olivia saying goodbye!


----------



## PeterHarris

Chris trying on Catherine's door. I must say it looks blerry awesome. That shiney door just matches the reomizer and button perfectly.

The camera just doesn't do it justice.












Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

That does look good! outside in the sun pics tomorrow please


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm a little sad tonight... Kiera is leaving the country... she is heading to Reosmods for a makeover and then going to a new owner in the USA... she is being replaced by a full sized Woodvil who is also heading to Reosmods for a makeover and then on to Durban!
> 
> She is being replaced by a Bloodwood with Maple Door 18650.
> 
> View attachment 7324


Bloodwood with Maple sounds marvellous, but I have no idea how it looks?


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> Chris trying on Catherine's door. I must say it looks blerry awesome. That shiney door just matches the reomizer and button perfectly.
> 
> The camera just doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I agree, that is a super match.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Bloodwood with Maple sounds marvellous, but I have no idea how it looks?


 
It's similar to this but with a Maple Door... it's also the original one with the rounder Squonk Hole.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MarkK

aww i love that soft rich colour of the blood wood towards the top right of that reo, a warm oak kind of brown...

A Reo for every one hey, maybe i should start ignoring Reo threads before I burn another hole in my future ;D


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> It's similar to this but with a Maple Door... it's also the original one with the rounder Squonk Hole.
> 
> View attachment 7327


Beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Chris got blinged out.
Now this is really a chicks Reo, and I must admit it does look pretty sweet!







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

edit: @Mornat

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

That looks stunning 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> Chris got blinged out.
> Now this is really a chicks Reo, and I must admit it does look pretty sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Oh yes, fantastical.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm a little sad tonight... Kiera is leaving the country... she is heading to Reosmods for a makeover and then going to a new owner in the USA... she is being replaced by a full sized Woodvil who is also heading to Reosmods for a makeover and then on to Durban!
> 
> She is being replaced by a Bloodwood with Maple Door 18650.
> 
> View attachment 7324



Outbound mail - very unusual
Hope it all goes well @Rob Fisher 
I assume you said your goodbyes to your wooded friend - who is probably the most travelled and photogrpahed Woody in the world!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Outbound mail - very unusual
> Hope it all goes well @Rob Fisher
> I assume you said your goodbyes to your wooded friend - who is probably the most travelled and photogrpahed Woody in the world!


 
I did indeed Hi Ho! She is going to get a complete makeover so she will be as good as new and I have no doubt will be much loved! And the bonus is I get one that I have wanted since the first time I saw it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Wooohooo!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

OOoooooooo! That is a thing of beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Wooohooo!!!!!!!


Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy, and do tell us about it. Should I register you on ECF?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

PeterHarris said:


> Chris got blinged out.
> Now this is really a chicks Reo, and I must admit it does look pretty sweet!


 
A vajazzled Reo. I really have now seen everything

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy, and do tell us about it. Should I register you on ECF?


Thank you very much! 
And for all the advice!

If you don't mind?


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Thank you very much!
> And for all the advice!
> 
> If you don't mind?


My pleasure. Registration done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Does that make it 38 Reo households now?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

What happens when the Argentina game is boring.

I start getting ideas.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## PeterHarris

a racing reo  nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> a racing reo  nice


Oh, I thought it was for playing Chess on?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MarkK

Mini chess with those little magnetic chess pieces =D !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The REO Family with the latest addtion of Missy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lunch at Tasha's in Umhlanga with my two REO girls (Erica and Amanda) Oh and with the rest of the family as well!




The ribs were delish!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

I want to down vote your ribs lol!


----------



## annemarievdh

That looks soooo yammy !!! @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

She's is finally here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> That looks soooo yammy !!! @Rob Fisher


 
They were so yummy @annemarievdh! I had stopped ordering ribs when I went out because I was dissapointed so many times... but these were perfect!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> She's is finally here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 7613


 
And she is a beauty! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> She's is finally here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 7613


Congrats Reonaut. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about it. I have already registered you on ECF if you do not mind. Put a black o-ring in that gap between the catch cup and the RM, it hides the gap nicely.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Congrats reonaut


----------



## johan

capetocuba said:


> She's is finally here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 7613


 
A BEAUTIE! Congratulations and here's your badge:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK

@capetocuba Nice! Another orphan finds a home! hehe
Maybe one day, there is a little hana asking me for a home 2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Andre said:


> Congrats Reonaut. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about it. I have already registered you on ECF if you do not mind. Put a black o-ring in that gap between the catch cup and the RM, it hides the gap nicely.


Thanks @Andre . I don't have a o-ring to fit, will scrounge one from my mates tomorrow, agreed it could do with this. @Gazzacpt has a friend to mill it to LP, so will be doing that shortly.


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Thanks @Andre . I don't have a o-ring to fit, will scrounge one from my mates tomorrow, agreed it could do with this. @Gazzacpt has a friend to mill it to LP, so will be doing that shortly.


Then the gap will be huge for that RM, but then you could fit many more atomizers. @Gazzacpt is the right guy to know for modding atomizers to bf, and for all sorts of other tech stuff as well seems to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar

There's an oring already in place @capetocuba


----------



## shabbar

Underneath the rm2 that is


----------



## capetocuba

shabbar said:


> There's an oring already in place @capetocuba


Thanks I found it in the little packet with the business card 




Is this better @Andre

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Thanks I found it in the little packet with the business card
> 
> View attachment 7616
> 
> 
> Is this better @Andre


Absolutely.


----------



## shabbar

capetocuba said:


> Thanks I found it in the little packet with the business card
> 
> View attachment 7616
> 
> 
> Is this better @Andre



The post screws are also in there just incase you haven't seen them


----------



## capetocuba

shabbar said:


> The post screws are also in there just incase you haven't seen them


Yes I've seen them and they in my vape toolbox. Thanks


----------



## Alex

So many new reonauts, It's getting hard to keep track.

Welcome all.


----------



## steve

congrats @MurderDoll and @capetocuba !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> The REO Family with the latest addtion of Missy!
> 
> View attachment 7578


I just hope I don't get the need/urge to follow your example @Rob Fisher after getting my first Reo


----------



## shabbar

capetocuba said:


> I just hope I don't get the need/urge to follow your example @Rob Fisher after getting my first Reo


 
you will definitely need more then one reo , without a doubt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> I just hope I don't get the need/urge to follow your example @Rob Fisher after getting my first Reo


 
You will I'm afraid...


----------



## MurderDoll

I'm hard work today with my REO keeping me company.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## capetocuba

Trying to emulate @Cape vaping supplies with the sexy in car shot

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

capetocuba said:


> Trying to emulate @Cape vaping supplies with the sexy in car shot


duncan she is a beauty! well done on the in car shot 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

MurderDoll said:


> I'm hard work today with my REO keeping me company.


WORK???

that looks more like FUN

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MurderDoll

So I got a spare door with my REO and the paint was quite chipped. 

So I pulled out the dremmel and sanded it off. 
Used some red polishing compound to flatten out the shine and maintain the grainy effect from the sanding. 

Quite happy with the result. I can always alter it again if I get bored with it. 






Also took my blowtorch to the AFC ring for the atomic. 
Just to break from all the silver. 
Went past the copper look to the more "blueish" point. 

Photo doesn't do it justice. It breaks the silver nicely.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

MurderDoll said:


> I'm hard work today with my REO keeping me company.


 
Super stuff - looks like the REO wants to take a flight too!


----------



## Silver

capetocuba said:


> Trying to emulate @Cape vaping supplies with the sexy in car shot


 
Superb shot!
The finish on the REO door matches the finish on the console

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

MurderDoll said:


> So I got a spare door with my REO and the paint was quite chipped.
> 
> So I pulled out the dremmel and sanded it off.
> Used some red polishing compound to flatten out the shine and maintain the grainy effect from the sanding.
> 
> Quite happy with the result. I can always alter it again if I get bored with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also took my blowtorch to the AFC ring for the atomic.
> Just to break from all the silver.
> Went past the copper look to the more "blueish" point.
> 
> Photo doesn't do it justice. It breaks the silver nicely.


 
Looking great @MurderDoll - very rugged yet sophisticated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I was at a function earlier this week in JHB

I saw this ice bucket of premium wines 

I couldn't resist taking this shot

*"Reo Mini on Ice"*




Needless to say the Reo was so cold afterward I almost got frostbite

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> I was at a function earlier this week in JHB
> 
> I saw this ice bucket of premium wines
> 
> I couldn't resist taking this shot
> 
> *"Reo Mini on Ice"*
> 
> View attachment 7668
> 
> 
> Needless to say the Reo was so cold afterward I almost got frostbite


Ha ha. 

Awesome photo!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I was at a function earlier this week in JHB
> 
> I saw this ice bucket of premium wines
> 
> I couldn't resist taking this shot
> 
> *"Reo Mini on Ice"*
> 
> View attachment 7668
> 
> 
> Needless to say the Reo was so cold afterward I almost got frostbite


 
I just love REO action shots! Nice one Hi Ho!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amanda and Missy came with me to a mates wedding! But only Missy had her pic taken!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob, did I see a pic of you wearing a tie! No way! Lol


----------



## PeterHarris

So some of you have seen this Reo. But since I am taking it over from my wife it, she needs a new name...

May I present Natalie











Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, did I see a pic of you wearing a tie! No way! Lol


 
You did indeed Hi Ho! Plus I had a suit on as well! So happy to be home in my Woolies shorts!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> So some of you have seen this Reo. But since I am taking it over from my wife it, she needs a new name...
> 
> May I present Natalie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
What a fine name for a fine device and named after one of my favourite ladies!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Bought a m-tank kit for my wife's kaufun and tested the drip tip on Natalie. I must say I quite like the look.






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Does look pretty cool bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

My Reo wanted a quick selfie, with her adopted brother.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

so this reo was not in very good shape on the outside.

This is what it origi looked like when I sold it





Think im going to keep it standard not going to mill the deck. sent it in to coat it cape town for a complete overhaul. I think @Rob Fisher is going to be impressed with the colour scheme.

have started cleaning and polishing the Rm2 and installed the drip tip of choice.

Here is a sneak peak





was tough sending the reo away with out even taking a toot on it. Hopefully it should be done by friday. 

Im quite nervous for the out come hope its going to look sweet as its costing a pretty penny

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I can't wait to see it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

What are they charging you for the overhaul @Cape vaping supplies? more or less.


----------



## RIEFY

around 400 will get the final figure when I collect

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Cape vaping supplies said:


> around 400 will get the final figure when I collect
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Not bad, can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> so this reo was not in very good shape on the outside.
> 
> This is what it origi looked like when I sold it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think im going to keep it standard not going to mill the deck. sent it in to coat it cape town for a complete overhaul. I think @Rob Fisher is going to be impressed with the colour scheme.
> 
> have started cleaning and polishing the Rm2 and installed the drip tip of choice.
> 
> Here is a sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was tough sending the reo away with out even taking a toot on it. Hopefully it should be done by friday.
> 
> Im quite nervous for the out come hope its going to look sweet as its costing a pretty penny
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Tough enough these things. Always comes back, like the cat, even if in a different guise. Looking forward to see the end result.


----------



## Alex

Found on ECF thread, me wants this


----------



## devdev

Alex said:


> Found on ECF thread, me wants this


 
Repost please. Image is not showing


----------



## Alex

devdev said:


> Repost please. Image is not showing


showing fine here try a hard refresh


----------



## devdev




----------



## devdev



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Alex said:


>


 

nope, it has done it again.

Maybe server you are posting it from dislikes hot linking? Odd that it would show for you though


----------



## RIEFY

I dont see it either

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alex

devdev said:


> nope, it has done it again.
> 
> Maybe server you are posting it from dislikes hot linking? Odd that it would show for you though


 
Nope it's not a problem with the link, many others were complaining about pics not showing today, what browser you using? here's the exact link to the pic.

http://2share.co.za/Files/Bullet Reo.jpg


----------



## devdev

Browser?

I am using the Internet one. The big blue E thing. Is that what you mean?

Says internet explorer at top of the screen














*Troll* Ok using Chrome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Never had any problems today using Firefox 30 on my side. Lot's of others had trouble viewing pics today though. There has to be a common reason.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Just tested using Internet explorer on Windows 8. Image doesn't show.

You guys need to get with it, and move to firefox.

Here's a list of handy add-ons
Adblock Plus - http://www.chromeactions.com/
Magic Actions for Youtube - http://www.chromeactions.com/


----------



## devdev

I was a hardened firefox user for years, finally moved over to chrome a few months ago. Firefox was such a resource hog


----------



## Oupa

I'm on Chrome at home over my home ADSL... pic also not showing. If I copy the path into the address bar in a new window it opens the pic fine. Something not kosher/halaal with linking to pics


----------



## Alex

devdev said:


> I was a hardened firefox user for years, finally moved over to chrome a few months ago. Firefox was such a resource hog


 
I found the problem, the picture link was attached to my user credentials on ECF. Only noticed when I pasted the full link in the url. My bad 

And yea firefox does require a force shutdown once a day for me. But the customizations are worth it for me. And I'm sentimental.


----------



## Oupa

Chrome FTW! Seems Google just can't do anything wrong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Oupa said:


> I'm on Chrome at home over my home ADSL... pic also not showing. If I copy the path into the address bar in a new window it opens the pic fine. Something not kosher/halaal with linking to pics


 
Can you see the pic above? I posted it on another *local* host.


----------



## fred1sa

Alex said:


> Can you see the pic above? I posted it on another *local* host.


Showing now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

went today to check if my reo was done and sadly it was not. still need to di polishing and final touches so new due date is monday

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Alex said:


> I found the problem, the picture link was attached to my user credentials on ECF. Only noticed when I pasted the full link in the url. My bad
> 
> And yea firefox does require a force shutdown once a day for me. But the customizations are worth it for me. And I'm sentimental.



I found the supplier who manufactures these buttons


----------



## Alex

shabbar said:


> I found the supplier who manufactures these buttons


 
That's cool @shabbar, who is it?


----------



## shabbar

Freds creative customs , he was not willing to ship and declined my request on the basis that he does not know how customs will deal with the buttons made from bullet casings , BUT i assured him that it should not be a problem and there might be other reonauts that will be interested so his reply was " ok i dont mind to try if we pay the added costs of shipping and you must realize that if they ended up stuck in customs that its out of his control and we must advise the best shipping method for our area "

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

"die ou oom" takes a midday breather in the bush - double clutch on Os

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Looking good Oom Johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Looking good Oom Johan


 
On a humble note Anemarie - if you're handsome, you're handsome, and I can't change that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just realised that this thread has not had a picture of Evangeline yet… she has been in one of the other threads but not here yet so here we have a picture of the REO family!




And Evangeline on her own!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great photo Oom @johan!
Double clutching on Os must be the business ! and especially in the bush - 
Classic


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I just realised that this thread has not had a picture of Evangeline yet… she has been in one of the other threads but not here yet so here we have a picture of the REO family!
> 
> View attachment 7991
> 
> 
> And Evangeline on her own!
> 
> View attachment 7992


 
@Rob Fisher - super duper first family photo !
Lovely photo quality !
Someone's been practising I see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Someone's been practising I see


 
Yip... even using a real camera (well not a cell phone that is)!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

@shabbar i will make you these button covers, its no problem i will just need to check the size dimentions of the reo button once i get one in my hand


----------



## shabbar

thank you @MarkK , would appreciate it .


----------



## RIEFY

Markk I would also love to have one

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar

sharief , i suggest you take your button to him for measurements


----------



## RIEFY

cool where you based mark?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MarkK

I'm in milnerton  Across the N1 from you 

I just need to go source some used rounds, any one that visits the range fairly often? I know there is a range in bellville i could possibly get some casings from 

Basically you just need to tell me what diameter the buttons are. A measurement straight across the middle of the top of the button should be good  from puctures the button looks the same size as a 10 cent coin?

Maybe put a 10c on the button, take a pic and upload


----------



## RIEFY

@eviltoy will be able to help us with the shells

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

I got bored with the blocks and decided it was time to refresh how Kazumi looked. 

Was my first attempt at it. 

Came out ok. Will leave it on and see how it holds up through the day. 

Next time I'll cut it to wrap the whole unit.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO dress up!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Great photos @Rob Fisher !

Amazing how those SL doors display the insides - and the red and purple battery colours.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Amazing how those SL doors display the insides - and the red and purple battery colours.


 
Yip I bought them not thinking I would ever use them and once they were tried on they have stayed on!

I think my next REO may just be a LP/SL Grand tumbled!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

teaser





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## shabbar

wow , absolutely stunning


----------



## shabbar

is that a wrap ?


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Stunning!


----------



## RIEFY

its a dipped coating

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> its a dipped coating
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


More pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shabbar

like a plasti dip ?


----------



## Oupa



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## fred1sa

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Looking classy.
Will be interesting to see how it wears.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

pics does not do it justice

its not plastidipping

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY

I think its Hydro dipping

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ

Seriously looking sexy there @Cape vaping supplies.. You owe me a new keyboard cause I just drooled all over it looking at that gorgeous piece of kit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> pics does not do it justice
> 
> its not plastidipping
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Back in Reoville with a bang! Looks awesome. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Cape vaping supplies 
Enjoy the kit
Must feel quite nice to hold


----------



## RIEFY

Thanks to @Rob Fisher for the black wrinkle door

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Thanks to @Rob Fisher for the black wrinkle door


 
Only a pleasure!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Cape vaping supplies said:


> teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
i want my reo BACK!

holy cow that is sick as tits hot!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

That Reo looks amazing, tell your guy he has many admirers here.


----------



## shabbar

There is a place in booysens that does hydro dipping


----------



## Alex

shabbar said:


> There is a place in booysens that does hydro dipping


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Wow that is beutifull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


That's damn nice! Looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

very nicely done CVS!!! wow it looks stunning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

looking good sharief!

do you need to varnish it every now and again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

In a former life I had my turntables Hydrodipped - with a carbon fibre look.

It looked awesome and was a very tough finish. 

Nice work CVS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> In a former life I had my turntables Hydrodipped - with a carbon fibre look.
> 
> It looked awesome and was a very tough finish.
> 
> Nice work CVS!


DJ DEV DAN!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> *DJ DEV DAN DUCK!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DJ DEV DAN DUCK GOOSE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

DJ DEV DAN DUCK GOOSE MAVERIC


----------



## capetocuba

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Awesome @Cape vaping supplies! You must get the pimp my reo 2014 award!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New drip tips for Erica and Evangeline!




And here are the girls all dressed up!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Way more classy D/Tips than those you got in March this year Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Way more classy D/Tips than those you got in March this year Rob


 
Yip...  but a dash more expensive!  But at the end of the day I have realised I only need a few decent drip tips as opposed to thousands of crap ones from Fasttech!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

awesomeness @Rob Fisher 

looks very good!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> New drip tips for Erica and Evangeline!
> 
> View attachment 8155
> 
> 
> And here are the girls all dressed up!
> View attachment 8156
> View attachment 8157


 
The brown D/T on Erica looks especially stunning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

are those the crazy expensive ones


----------



## Riaz

I believe so @shabbar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

flippen awesome !!!

i would expect it to be nothing less at that price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> are those the crazy expensive ones


 
Yebo... and worth it!


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK Mornat is now officially known as @Reonat! And here is a shot of her very first vape on her new REO called Hugh!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

She has had her course in building a coil and wick for her REO and passed with flying colours!

@johan please issue her badge!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Oh! Mornat / @Reonat welcome and congratulations, here's your badge:

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Zodiac

Congrats @Reonat, looking awesome. May your Reo bring you many puffs of pure bliss

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

@Reonat .... and for being late with your badge, here's an AVA for you (if you need one):

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

What a pleasure to welcome @Reonat to Reoville. Enjoy the Reo dear Reonaut and please do tell us about it.
And thank you to @Rob Fisher for helping a fellow Reonaut.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yiannaki

@Reonat loving your new tumbled beauty!

Congrats and welcome to Reoville 

Reos Rock  

How are you enjoying it so far?


----------



## RIEFY

congrats to all the new reonline users. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Reonat 
Wishing you all the best with your new REO.
Love that tumbled 
I assume you are going to explain the name Hugh? 

Great pic @Rob Fisher !
A few months ago did you think you would be teaching other people how to build coils?
Amazing


----------



## Nooby

Well done All... One day when I'm big, I want to be a Reonaut.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> A few months ago did you think you would be teaching other people how to build coils? Amazing


 
Not in a Bazillion years!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reonat

Thanks all.. am very chuffed and can finally get to experience the simplicity and pure, clean flavour that is Reo. Have to be honest I have already fried 2 wicks but in my own defence have been on the run ever since my "lesson". Dying to get home and make some coils...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reonat

johan said:


> @Reonat .... and for being late with your badge, here's an AVA for you (if you need one):
> 
> View attachment 8285


I have clearly missed something. What is an AVA


----------



## Reonat

Silver said:


> Congrats @Reonat
> Wishing you all the best with your new REO.
> Love that tumbled
> I assume you are going to explain the name Hugh?
> 
> Great pic @Rob Fisher !
> A few months ago did you think you would be teaching other people how to build coils?
> Amazing


Rob you are an absolute super star and a gentleman. Thank you for your time and patience.

Hugh.... no not Hefner or Grant. Jackman is more my style.... A 'hunk of note' but seemingly a kind, down to earth family man.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> I have clearly missed something. What is an AVA


Avatar.


----------



## Reonat

Andre said:


> Avatar.


Aha!! Ok Done. New Avatar

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Remember to Squonk Nat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to Reoville @Reonat


----------



## johan

Reonat said:


> I have clearly missed something. What is an AVA


 
Apologies for the slang; ava = avatar


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Remember to Squonk Nat!


 

"... squonk NAT" even works in Afrikaans

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Reonat

What a pleasure!! Squonk, vape and go.. meet Hugh my new 'Right Hand Man'. Trying out the little wooden drip tip that Rob gave me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Looks stunning @Reonat!!!


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> What a pleasure!! Squonk, vape and go.. meet Hugh my new 'Right Hand Man'. Trying out the little wooden drip tip that Rob gave me.


Hugh is gorgeous. Convenience and the best of flavour combined, way to go. Shout if you have any questions. And do tell us about your Reo journey.


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> What a pleasure!! Squonk, vape and go.. meet Hugh my new 'Right Hand Man'. Trying out the little wooden drip tip that Rob gave me.


Simply beautiful 

And that drip tip just adds that extra touch of class.


----------



## Alex

He's a handsome bugger, that Hugh


----------



## RIEFY

she is complete






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> she is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



But you mos selling it next week


----------



## RIEFY

hahahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

Nice one CVS!
Sort of looks like a Woodvil with a metal door!


----------



## TylerD

That looks awesome! Sharief!


----------



## MurderDoll

Cape vaping supplies said:


> she is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Did you flame the atomiser to give it that bronze look? 

It looks awesome!


----------



## RIEFY

Thanks guys. Yes I threw it on the gas stove @MurderDoll

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

noob question, what is LP (low profile)?

is it the part where the atomizer is attached thats just lower?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Riaz said:


> noob question, what is LP (low profile)?
> 
> is it the part where the atomizer is attached thats just lower?


 
Yes - reason is to be able to fit any atomizer with 510 connector.


----------



## Riaz

johan said:


> Yes - reason is to be able to fit any atomizer with 510 connector.


thanks @johan 

so then LP is the better option?


----------



## johan

Riaz said:


> thanks @johan
> 
> so then LP is the better option?


 
If you want to experiment with different atomizer, yes. You can also take the standard and mill off 3mm and it is then the same as a LP.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

The reomizer 5!

lol I couldn't resit this!! its got adjustable airflow and is sexy.






from reo website:

. This atomizer is set up for dual coils . This atomizer has a air flow control ring The diameter is 22 mm


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> The reomizer 5!
> 
> lol I couldn't resit this!! its got adjustable airflow and is sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from reo website:
> 
> . This atomizer is set up for dual coils . This atomizer has a air flow control ring The diameter is 22 mm


That is a sexy beast. Congrats. Tell us about it when it arrives and you have given it a go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

and here is a nice shot of my reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

And here is ET with his first time with his new beauty!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> and here is a nice shot of my reo
> 
> View attachment 9078


Awesome picture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Awesome picture.


 
I just love his face in the last two shots!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> And here is ET with his first time with his new beauty!
> View attachment 9079
> View attachment 9080
> View attachment 9081
> View attachment 9082
> View attachment 9083
> View attachment 9084


Awesome sequence.


----------



## TylerD

ET said:


> and here is a nice shot of my reo
> 
> View attachment 9078


Shes a beaut @ET ! Hope that's the color you wanted. Closest we could get to what we tried to fish from you on watsapp.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

ET said:


> and here is a nice shot of my reo
> 
> View attachment 9078


@ET , there is a silver button cover in that box somewhere as well.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I just love his face in the last two shots!


Absolutely. That might just as well have been me almost one year ago taking my first toot on a Reo......"Wow, that is a good surprise", and "Hey, little one I think I am going to like you!".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET

TylerD said:


> @ET , there is a silver button cover in that box somewhere as well.


 
yup, saw the silver button cover. just more partial to the black one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Those were superb photos @Rob Fisher !
Capturing the moment. 
Classic

@ET, that dense vapour in the third pic is amazing. For your first experience on the REO!! Wow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Awesome stuff @ET


----------



## SonOfTheSoil



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo

Lol

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

showing some Reo mini love today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Yiannaki

@Metal Liz , Amy is looking awesome!

Cool pic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

In cape town we post reo in the car pics

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

lekker kieyaam

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I promised I would show what was for me in my mom's REO package last week 

I am the proud owner of my first *LP REO Grand - Tumbled body and blue door*




Family group shot

- The green and red ones are my mom's REOs
- *My new Blue LP is in the middle*
- On the right - my previous non-LP workhorses - with my trusty Mini on the end.

All the bodies are raw tumbled finish. Just the doors have different colours.

One happy REO family

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## RIEFY

wow silver thats awesome. nice family pic

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac

Silver said:


> I promised I would show what was for me in my mom's REO package last week
> 
> I am the proud owner of my first *LP REO Grand - Tumbled body and blue door*
> 
> View attachment 9332
> 
> 
> Family group shot
> 
> - The green and red ones are my mom's REOs
> - *My new Blue LP is in the middle*
> - On the right - my previous non-LP workhorses - with my trusty Mini on the end.
> 
> All the bodies are raw tumbled finish. Just the doors have different colours.
> 
> One happy REO family


Wow @Silver, that looks like one happy Reo family right there !! Stunning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver those are stunning! Happy families!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> I promised I would show what was for me in my mom's REO package last week
> 
> I am the proud owner of my first *LP REO Grand - Tumbled body and blue door*
> 
> View attachment 9332
> 
> 
> Family group shot
> 
> - The green and red ones are my mom's REOs
> - *My new Blue LP is in the middle*
> - On the right - my previous non-LP workhorses - with my trusty Mini on the end.
> 
> All the bodies are raw tumbled finish. Just the doors have different colours.
> 
> One happy REO family



That is a nice collection @Silver. And a nice foto!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

And for those that want to know why on earth I have four REOs to myself, allow me to explain:

I initially got 3 REOs. Two Grands to be workhorses with alternate flavours - and a Mini for portability. Two of these three were birthday presents from my mom and my wife 

The LP is here to allow me to experiment with other atties and to have fun.
I also don't want to disturb a well functioning workhorse setup while tinkering...

I think I am fine for a while

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Awesome photo of the family there @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> I promised I would show what was for me in my mom's REO package last week
> 
> I am the proud owner of my first *LP REO Grand - Tumbled body and blue door*
> 
> View attachment 9332
> 
> 
> Family group shot
> 
> - The green and red ones are my mom's REOs
> - *My new Blue LP is in the middle*
> - On the right - my previous non-LP workhorses - with my trusty Mini on the end.
> 
> All the bodies are raw tumbled finish. Just the doors have different colours.
> 
> One happy REO family


Beautiful pic Silver and even more beautiful reos!!

Congrats on the latest edition  

Loving the tumbled, blue combo!

#reonut 

2 more reos and you'll be given the reo Fisher badge!

You're onto something great here. Looking forward to seeing what attys you test out on the new one.

PS something just occurred to me. Do your reos have names? I haven't seen any mention of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Great picture of a family of a great product. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne

Black Betty on display

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yiannaki

A pic I took of Eva at Doppio Zero in Sandton when I went for an early dinner.

I would have uploaded the pic as soon as it was taken but I got the feeling the gf was jealous of all the attention Eva was getting. So I had to share the love 

Enough talking, here's the pic

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paulie

@Silver U have a great reo family going on there!!

@Morne congrates on the reo bro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne

@paulph201 thanks bud!! It's thanks to you that I got one..... After trying yours, I could not resist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

@Morne so happy for you man! how u find it? btw it looks sexy in black


----------



## Morne

paulph201 said:


> @Morne so happy for you man! how u find it? btw it looks sexy in black


Oh man.... Loving it!! Tried a new build today and it's fantastic!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Beautiful pic Silver and even more beautiful reos!!
> 
> Congrats on the latest edition
> 
> Loving the tumbled, blue combo!
> 
> #reonut
> 
> 2 more reos and you'll be given the reo Fisher badge!
> 
> You're onto something great here. Looking forward to seeing what attys you test out on the new one.
> 
> PS something just occurred to me. Do your reos have names? I haven't seen any mention of this.



Thanks @Yiannaki !
My Reos have simple names:
- Reo Blue
- Reo Silver
- Reo Silver & Black
- Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki !
> My Reos have simple names:
> - Reo Blue
> - Reo Silver
> - Reo Silver & Black
> - Reo Mini


So in that case, I'm guessing @Poppie 's reos are 

- Reo Silver Green
- Reo Silver Red

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> A pic I took of Eva at Doppio Zero in Sandton when I went for an early dinner.
> 
> I would have uploaded the pic as soon as it was taken but I got the feeling the gf was jealous of all the attention Eva was getting. So I had to share the love
> 
> Enough talking, here's the pic



Really love that combination @Yiannaki 
The green is such a nice green. And the black goes so well with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Really love that combination @Yiannaki
> The green is such a nice green. And the black goes so well with it


Thanks a lot Silver!!

Wait till you see her friend that's coming soon


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> Black Betty on display
> 
> View attachment 9334


Most awesome picture!


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> So in that case, I'm guessing @Poppie 's reos are
> 
> - Reo Silver Green
> - Reo Silver Red



No, just Reo green and Reo red

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> View attachment 9345


Great picture. And a wide bore drip tip! Love the new title - Squonking Newby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

took my mini out to the waterfront yesterday





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TylerD

Guess who's up and running? With a 6ml juice bottle and all!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Guess who's up and running? With a 6ml juice bottle and all!
> View attachment 9473


Awesome, courtesy of @JakesSA?


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Awesome, courtesy of @JakesSA?


Just forced it in. Now it goes in and out without any problems. Al my other RDA's also fit perfectly still.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Just forced it in. Now it goes in and out without any problems. Al my other RDA's also fit perfectly still.


Wow, that was brave.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Wow, that was brave.


Yes, I know. Please guys don't try this at home. It could have turned out very bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morne

TylerD said:


> Yes, I know. Please guys don't try this at home. It could have turned out very bad.


When I picked up my Atomic last night, we check the threading. Lucky for me it turned in smooth the first time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Morne said:


> When I picked up my Atomic last night, we check the threading. Lucky for me it turned in smooth the first time.


That's very cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Saturday diy with the Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

@TylerD we are twins lol





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @TylerD we are twins lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Awesome! Hehehe!


----------



## Silver

Congrats @TylerD on getting up and running! Lucky with the threads there! Phew.
How is the squonking on that 6ml bottle?


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Congrats @TylerD on getting up and running! Lucky with the threads there! Phew.
> How is the squonking on that 6ml bottle?


Thanks @Silver . The squonking is very soft. Like it a lot!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Ok great @TylerD
Glad those bottles are working for you!


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


>


Wow! Looks awesome Alex!

Glad you left the door. It adds a nice touch of contrast to the colour and the texture.

Well done

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morne

@TylerD is that 6ml in the Reo Mini?


----------



## TylerD

Morne said:


> @TylerD is that 6ml in the Reo Mini?


Jip. quite cool! Got them from @johan . Works a charm!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

TylerD said:


> Jip. quite cool! Got them from @johan . Works a charm!


Awesome.... So the standard 6ml bottle and nothing else? Nothing to mod to make it fit?


----------



## TylerD

Morne said:


> Awesome.... So the standard 6ml bottle and nothing else? Nothing to mod to make it fit?


No, it's the square 6ml bottles.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/soft-square-bottles-for-reos.3852/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

Thanks to @baksteen8168 for the awesome drip tip. Think this tip compliments the look I was going for very well






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## baksteen8168

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Thanks to @baksteen8168 for the awesome drip tip. Think this tip compliments the look I was going for very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


That looks like it was made for it!


----------



## RIEFY

baksteen8168 said:


> That looks like it was made for it!


thanks again bro really appreciate it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Cape vaping supplies said:


> thanks again bro really appreciate it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


No problem. 

@Andre - I have a copper plated one if you want it?


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Thanks to @baksteen8168 for the awesome drip tip. Think this tip compliments the look I was going for very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


That looks great.


baksteen8168 said:


> No problem.
> 
> @Andre - I have a copper plated one if you want it?


Thanks for the offer, much appreciated, but I am ok for now.


----------



## baksteen8168

Andre said:


> That looks great.
> 
> Thanks for the offer, much appreciated, but I am ok for now.


Pleasure @Andre. Think I might use it with my new russian then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Vaping heaven!!

Im running 2 separate builds and love them both 

Reo grand (ugly coil 4 wraps with rayon and strawnilla)
Reo mini (ugly coild ribbon 4 wraps ekowool and bobas bounty)

the only problem is my other devices are not being used.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie

Here a pic of a few reonauts ( @Morne @Michael ) reos i was hanging out with yesterday  

Also @Andre can you add @Michael to the reo roll call his is the white one thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Vaping heaven!!
> 
> Im running 2 separate builds and love them both
> 
> Reo grand (ugly coil 4 wraps with rayon and strawnilla)
> Reo mini (ugly coild ribbon 4 wraps ekowool and bobas bounty)
> 
> the only problem is my other devices are not being used.


Yip, not rare at all - you might as well sell the others for another Reo or two!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Here a pic of a few reonauts ( @Morne @Michael ) reos i was hanging out with yesterday
> 
> Also @Andre can you add @Michael to the reo roll call his is the white one thanks.


Will do as soon as @Michael officially reports for duty in the Reo Mail thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Will do as soon as @Michael officially reports for duty in the Reo Mail thread.


 

Thanks @Andre as always you on the ball!!


----------



## MurderDoll

Woody and Kazumi are getting their first trip with me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

C'on @Michael I like dishing out badges!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> C'on @Michael I like dishing out badges!


He will after work this evening.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne

@paulph201 It was good hanging out yesterday and chatting about juice, builds and all things Reo!!

Awesome Stuff!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK seeing there is a lack of new pics here today I think it may be appropriate to show the latest REO Family pic with the new White SL/LP Mini added!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> OK seeing there is a lack of new pics here today I think it may be appropriate to show the latest REO Family pic with the new White SL/LP Mini added!
> 
> View attachment 9674


But you need a Limelight e-pipe......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Lead me not into temptation with that white! (I know the road to a new one). PS. A limeLight ePipe will so complete the family of Reos with authority.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> But you need a Limelight e-pipe......


 
I have to say I have been tempted a few times!


----------



## PeterHarris

paulph201 said:


> Here a pic of a few reonauts ( @Morne @Michael ) reos i was hanging out with yesterday
> 
> Also @Andre can you add @Michael to the reo roll call his is the white one thanks.


 
ah Natalie will be missed - but dont worry i should be back next year Jan / Feb - moving November and its costing me a pretty penny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> ah Natalie will be missed - but dont worry i should be back next year Jan / Feb - moving November and its costing me a pretty penny


We are going nowhere and will wait patiently for you in Reoville. All the best with the move.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

My gift in all her glory. Appropriately filled with Bread of Heaven.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> My gift in all her glory. Appropriately filled with Bread of Heaven.


A true beauty  loving the brass touches!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Love it @Andre !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> My gift in all her glory. Appropriately filled with Bread of Heaven.


 
Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! A beauty of note!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Looks stunning @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

A quick snapshot of the mini, in the mini

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Love the pic @Yiannaki
Have a great vaping day!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Love the pic @Yiannaki
> Have a great vaping day!!


Same to you @Silver 

I feel so spoilt for choice  don't know which one to take a toot from!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> OK seeing there is a lack of new pics here today I think it may be appropriate to show the latest REO Family pic with the new White SL/LP Mini added!
> 
> View attachment 9674


@Rob Fisher.........cant help but be envious. wish those were my toys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> A quick snapshot of the mini, in the mini


Awesomely appropriate picture. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Awesomely appropriate picture. Enjoy.


It occurred to me this morning, that it was very fitting to take this pic  

thanks @Andre


----------



## MurderDoll

A better photo of Kazumi with the Tobh. 






Running a single coil at the moment as it was the one from @Yiannaki






*Don't know why the photos are coming out sideways. :/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

MurderDoll said:


> A better photo of Kazumi with the Tobh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running a single coil at the moment as it was the one from @Yiannaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't know why the photos are coming out sideways. :/


Love the look of the tobh bro!

Glad my coil is going well  I built one to the same spec and I'm loving it! Slowly getting used to the Ewokfur

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> A quick snapshot of the mini, in the mini


 

looks awesome man!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Atomic on the mini

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally got some Cyclones today so I could rig up Lily... damn the mini is cute! Lily is operational!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally got some Cyclones today so I could rig up Lily... damn the mini is cute! Lily is operational!
> 
> View attachment 9767


Looking good @Rob Fisher! 

how are you finding the Cyclone?


----------



## Morne

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally got some Cyclones today so I could rig up Lily... damn the mini is cute! Lily is operational!
> 
> View attachment 9767


Looks awesome.... What build did you go for?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Looking good @Rob Fisher!
> 
> how are you finding the Cyclone?


 
There is no question in my mind that the Cyclone is the best BF Atty around! Some of it may just be in my mind or a perception issue but I think it's better than the RM2... it's certainly a lot easier to rewick with it's pull off top rather than the RM2's unscrewing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Morne said:


> Looks awesome.... What build did you go for?


 
It's a little too high at 1,4Ω and will rebuild in the morning down to 1,1Ω which is my current happy place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no question in my mind that the Cyclone is the best BF Atty around! Some of it may just be in my mind or a perception issue but I think it's better than the RM2... it's certainly a lot easier to rewick with it's pull off top rather than the RM2's unscrewing.


Sounds great 

Be sure to bring one on one of the reos when you come to the vape meet so we can have a look 

PS how will you decide who travels with you for the meet?  so many ladies!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Missy also got her new Cyclone and this one's hole has been made bigger which I'm not too partial to so may use this one for cloud blowing if the need arises... Also needs a rebuild because the coil is 1,37Ω.

All Cyclones are fitted with Rayon wicks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Sounds great
> 
> Be sure to bring one on one of the reos when you come to the vape meet so we can have a look
> 
> PS how will you decide who travels with you for the meet?  so many ladies!!!!


 
I will bring four of the girls with.... probably Missy, Avril, Lily and Evangeline.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> I will bring four of the girls with.... probably Missy, Avril, Lily and Evangeline.


Oooooh that means We'll get to see a Woodvil in the flesh  nice one!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Evangeline got her new Cyclone too! 1,1Ω which is way more in my happy zone... her air hole is also been made a big bigger but not as big as Missy's and a lot more to my liking... but as I have learnt from the past I think I will want different sized air holes for different applications.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keyaam

Spot the reo in hout bay

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

iKeyaam said:


> Spot the reo in hout bay


 
Lovely part of the world you're in @iKeyaam - to be able to take that photo casually on a Sunday drive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Missy also got her new Cyclone and this one's hole has been made bigger which I'm not too partial to so may use this one for cloud blowing if the need arises... Also needs a rebuild because the coil is 1,37Ω.
> 
> All Cyclones are fitted with Rayon wicks.
> 
> View attachment 9768


 

I really want one of these

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

paulph201 said:


> I really want one of these



Only one ? I want all !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I just couldn't resist!

Katy kissed a girl! And she liked it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> I just couldn't resist!
> 
> Katy kissed a girl! And she liked it


 
I love it!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> I just couldn't resist!
> 
> Katy kissed a girl! And she liked it


I just love that purple...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> View attachment 10050
> View attachment 10053


 
I see Marla has her door slightly open to reveal some of her goodies  

Awesome stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Yiannaki said:


> I see Marla has her door slightly open to reveal some of her goodies
> 
> Awesome stuff!


Showing some cleavage for the boys!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> I just love that purple...


 
Thanks Nat 



TylerD said:


> Showing some cleavage for the boys!


 
Best you keep her away from Katy or she'll be next on her list

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just love paging through this thread looking at all the REO pics... it's also quite interesting to see how the REO's seem to change with new doors, new drip tips and new attys! I realised mine have also changed over time so I thought it would be a good time to take new pics.

Let's start with my very first REO. Erica the Reo Grand Standard still with the original contacts etc but now sporting a Cyclone with a Vicious Ant Fusion drip tip and a Tumbled SL Door! Oh and if you look closely you will see she has an 9ml square juice bottle!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next up we have Amanda the REO Grand LP Copper vein. She is sporting a new SL Tumbled door and a Cyclops AFC Atty also with a Fusion Drip Tip. For some reason I have not really spent too much time with her and that may just be the trauma of trying to get the kak taste of the juices I tried in her at the Cape Vape Meet. She has been given a big cleaning and is now happy with a bottle full of Tropical Ice! I just need to try a dual coil in this set up.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next on the REO Cat walk is Lily the newest hot chick in the family and she is a REO Mini SL LP White and sports a Cyclone with a Tru Stone Drip Tip to match. The 3ml bottle makes her more of a back up for me than a work horse but she is a stunner.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next on display is Missy my Mini Woodvil and possibly my favorite for some reason... She has a Cyclone with a beautiful True Stone full bore drip tip. I'm not sure the blue drip tip really matches her but until my new US Flag full bores arrive she will have to be happy with it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Evangeline is another really beautiful piece of wood and she is still sporting her original Brass Reomiser and delrin drip tip. She doesn't get much use but I can't see myself parting with her anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next up is Cheryl and she really is a part of history and was part of the very first batch of Woodvils ever made. She has been to the REO factory for a complete make over and sports new sub ohm gold plated contacts etc and a new coat of protection put on her after a very light sanding to bring her back to perfect condition. You will notice she has a roundish squonk hole as opposed to the newer Woodvils. She hasn't yet been operational. She also doesn't stand upright very well as the original Woodvils have a rounded type base which I think was an oversight at the time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Loving the pics @Rob Fisher
And the commentary that goes with it - makes it more interesting.
Most non-vapers would look at these devices and think - just a strange looking metal or wooden box.

If only they knew what a relationship one develops with each one and how each tends to have a personality of sorts.

Well documented Rob

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And last but by no means least we have Avril the Tumbled SL LP Grand sporting a bullet casing fire button and a Cyclone atty with my most favorite drip tip of all time... the USA Flag Bully full bore drip tip. She is my work horse and I never go anywhere without her... she goes through about 12ml's of juice a day and the happy zone is a 1Ω micro coil with a rayon wick that gets changed every 3-4 days! She is my favorite!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Marzuq

@Rob Fisher. All u can say is damn!!! I hope to have a collection like yours at some point. They r all stunning and definitely worth the limelight. Awesome collection

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Oom where did you get that fire button from ? 

Freds customs in the states ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> Oom where did you get that fire button from ?
> 
> Freds customs in the states ?


 
I got is as a gift as part of another classies buy on ECF but yes it ultimately came from Fred.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

paulph201 said:


> The reomizer 5!
> 
> lol I couldn't resit this!! its got adjustable airflow and is sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from reo website:
> 
> . This atomizer is set up for dual coils . This atomizer has a air flow control ring The diameter is 22 mm


 
I will definitely be getting this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

zadiac said:


> I will definitely be getting this


Count me in I want one too 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

out of all the mods I have owned. this is the one I love the most






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Cape vaping supplies said:


> out of all the mods I have owned. this is the one I love the most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Awesome photo! 

What drip tip is that?


----------



## Alex

Awesome pics guys, especially love the Reo history lesson @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

MurderDoll said:


> Awesome photo!
> Thanks man
> What drip tip is that?


its a fasttech tip I got from baksteen

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

OK guys so my little Anna has had a face lift. . Well sort of. 
Here's Anna and her face lift progress to sporting a bf atomic.. Big up to @gazacpt for awesome mod work done
Dual coil set up at 0.6ohm with dual Airhole afc setup at 1mm 















first go at her and as u can see firing pretty equally 








And finally what she looks like assembled...





Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Marzuq said:


> OK guys so my little Anna has had a face lift. . Well sort of.
> Here's Anna and her face lift progress to sporting a bf atomic.. Big up to @gazacpt for awesome mod work done
> Dual coil set up at 0.6ohm with dual Airhole afc setup at 1mm
> 
> 
> 
> first go at her and as u can see firing pretty equally
> 
> 
> And finally what she looks like assembled...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
And how do you like her?


----------



## Marzuq

Alex said:


> And how do you like her?



I have to say I had no complaints bout the Reomizer. Awesome on the whole... 
But damn if this atomic out does it. Vape is awesome. Looks awesome. More flavourful. More clouds.. Definitely go with the atomic 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Alex said:


> And how do you like her?



I have to say I had no complaints bout the Reomizer. Awesome on the whole... 
But damn if this atomic out does it. Vape is awesome. Looks awesome. More flavourful. More clouds.. Definitely go with the atomic 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Marzuq said:


> I have to say I had no complaints bout the Reomizer. Awesome on the whole...
> But damn if this atomic out does it. Vape is awesome. Looks awesome. More flavourful. More clouds.. Definitely go with the atomic
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
I have mine setup on the mini atm, I'm really enjoying the atomic.


----------



## Marzuq

Alex said:


> I have mine setup on the mini atm, I'm really enjoying the atomic.


I'll be playing around with the afc. I like a tight draw. So might test the 1mm single hole in dual coil. Jst don't want to drop the taste factor. Will find the optimum setting for me real soon

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> I have to say I had no complaints bout the Reomizer. Awesome on the whole...
> But damn if this atomic out does it. Vape is awesome. Looks awesome. More flavourful. More clouds.. Definitely go with the atomic
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
best part. even when over squonking there is no juice sucked into your mouth....


----------



## MurderDoll

Alex said:


> I have mine setup on the mini atm, I'm really enjoying the atomic.


Looking at the photos. It seems a little large on the mini. 

Wonder if there's anything like the atomic out there but in a smaller size to sit flush on the mini?


----------



## Marzuq

MurderDoll said:


> Looking at the photos. It seems a little large on the mini.
> 
> Wonder if there's anything like the atomic out there but in a smaller size to sit flush on the mini?


you are right in the pic it does look big. but in your hand and right in front of you its looks perfectly matched...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Marzuq said:


> you are right in the pic it does look big. but in your hand and right in front of you its looks perfectly matched...


Thanks for that. Looks like I'll need to make a plan with Winona then. Maybe a 510 to 510 connector so the atomic can fit on her.


----------



## Marzuq

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks for that. Looks like I'll need to make a plan with Winona then. Maybe a 510 to 510 connector so the atomic can fit on her.


 
are you using the standard version mini?


----------



## MurderDoll

Marzuq said:


> are you using the standard version mini?


Yeah.

From my deductions, using a 510 to 510 adaptor. It will raise the overall height by roughly enough to fit another atomiser on without having to take the REO for a haircut.


----------



## Marzuq

MurderDoll said:


> Yeah.
> 
> From my deductions, using a 510 to 510 adaptor. It will raise the overall height by roughly enough to fit another atomiser on without having to take the REO for a haircut.


i see. some of the guys in cpt have shaved theres and seems to be working perfectly. but personally i wouldnt want to fiddle with the original build. id go for the connector option as well. you will still need to mod the atomic to have it bottom fed. @JakesSA does it when you order from him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Marzuq said:


> i see. some of the guys in cpt have shaved theres and seems to be working perfectly. but personally i wouldnt want to fiddle with the original build. id go for the connector option as well. you will still need to mod the atomic to have it bottom fed. @JakesSA does it when you order from him


Thanks. 

Kazumi went through a haircut. I did that. 

The atomic I also converted to bottom feed. 

Don't wanna do Winona as well as I want to keep her the original colour. Kazumi I went for a colour change so the cut wasn't an issue. 

The connector definitely will be the best and safest route.


----------



## Marzuq

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Kazumi went through a haircut. I did that.
> 
> The atomic I also converted to bottom feed.
> 
> Don't wanna do Winona as well as I want to keep her the original colour. Kazumi I went for a colour change so the cut wasn't an issue.
> 
> The connector definitely will be the best and safest route.


 
theres always option numbe 3...
get onto the pre-order list with VM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Marzuq said:


> theres always option numbe 3...
> get onto the pre-order list with VM


Ha ha. 

Sitting with 3 units already. 

I'm already bordering reonut. 
Also have a special one in my sites one day. Just need to twist a very specific gentleman's arm.


----------



## Marzuq

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> Sitting with 3 units already.
> 
> I'm already bordering reonut.
> Also have a special one in my sites one day. Just need to twist a very specific gentleman's arm.


LOL things that wont be parted with very easily. how far are you prepared to twist?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Marzuq said:


> LOL things that wont be parted with very easily. how far are you prepared to twist?


Don't know. Yet. Have to see how elastic his arm is. 

What it will take him to consider departing with the lovely.


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> I'm already bordering reonut.


 
You owe me a new keyboard....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> You owe me a new keyboard....




How did I manage to cause that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> How did I manage to cause that?


That remark made me laugh with coffee in the mouth!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> That remark made me laugh with coffee in the mouth!


Ha ha ha.  

How about this one? 

https://m.takealot.com/#product?id=30112298


----------



## Metal Liz

Amy looking super with her new driptip, compliments of Vape Club

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MurderDoll

Metal Liz said:


> Amy looking super with her new driptip, compliments of Vape Club
> 
> View attachment 10424


Looking awesome Liz!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

Did some cleaning and polishing on my little beast






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Winona finally all assembled. 

That's to @Michael from VK for picking up my drip tips for me. 

Gonna need more. Lol.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Marzuq

Who said copper vein and silver don't mix... 









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Mini square bottle. 
Many thanks to @Rob Fisher for them. 
Now to taste the Bobas

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

MurderDoll said:


> Mini square bottle.
> Many thanks to @Rob Fisher for them.
> Now to taste the Bobas


 
Super - but where were you @MurderDoll for the Reo Group Shot at the vape meet yesterday?
I wanted to see Kazumi standing proudly on the table next to all the other Reos.
Did you leave early?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> Super - but where were you @MurderDoll for the Reo Group Shot at the vape meet yesterday?
> I wanted to see Kazumi standing proudly on the table next to all the other Reos.
> Did you leave early?


Yeah. 

Apologies for having to disappear so quickly. 

The misses phoned me and told me I had to get baby formula as it was finished and decided to wait till the last minute to tell me. 

I tried to find you to say cheers, but think you were hidden between all the people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

No worries @MurderDoll - great that you made it nonetheless.
Next time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

A super big thanks to @Nooby for lp my reo 
Am stoked gonna bf a few atty ' s and away I go




Some options

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nooby

My pleasure bru... Anytime, just glad it came out right 

Enjoy! Cannot wait for my Atomic as well, even though I actually quite liked the Tobh taste and vapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Nooby said:


> My pleasure bru... Anytime, just glad it came out right
> 
> Enjoy! Cannot wait for my Atomic as well, even though I actually quite liked the Tobh taste and vapor


I love tobh best atty by far let me know how your atomic goes.


----------



## steve

My old faithfull (on the left) had a refurb by @Gazzacpt. New rm2 . New subohm kit . No more leaking . Im stoked .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> A super big thanks to @Nooby for lp my reo
> Am stoked gonna bf a few atty ' s and away I go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some options


Ah, at last....enjoy all the new options.



steve said:


> My old faithfull (on the left) had a refurb by @Gazzacpt. New rm2 . New subohm kit . No more leaking . Im stoked .


Great, enjoy.....nothing like tuned Reo!


----------



## steve

Cheers @Andre will do !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

The twins!! LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Morne said:


> The twins!! LOL
> View attachment 11038


 
mooi man!


----------



## annemarievdh

Morne said:


> The twins!! LOL
> View attachment 11038



Hahahaha like the movie hahaha


----------



## RIEFY

some slight changes as my glass tip broke. so sad. but here is the new look





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zegee

Thanks to the mod master @Gazzacpt 

I have 2 new squonkables 






2nd one is atomic

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zegee



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## steve

Bathed and polished

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zegee

steve said:


> Bathed and polished


Amazing drip tip that is stevo 

Looking swankie u need gloves for that reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Minor update

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Minor update


I want a drip tip like that!


----------



## Zegee

Andre said:


> I want a drip tip like that!


Ftech andre if u want I will pm u sku 

It's definitely a winner


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Ftech andre if u want I will pm u sku
> 
> It's definitely a winner


Please do, thanks. Will do nicely on my black Cyclone AFC on order via @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

I wonder if it would be possible to get a dark (almost like blood) red wrinkle door for the mini...  Think that would look amazing with the black wrinkle...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to get a dark (almost like blood) red wrinkle door for the mini...  Think that would look amazing with the black wrinkle...



That would be stunning


----------



## andro

Finally both of them setup properly . And make me really happy

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Finally both of them setup properly . And make me really happy
> View attachment 11397


Looking good. My ideal setup too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Perfect wake up!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chef Guest

Absolutely love my missus for this! Who could ask for more?

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brooklyn is a REO Grand LP/SL in Emerald Green with a Bully Mods wide bore drip tip in the Cyclone running at 1Ω with a Rayon wick and in the juice bottle we have all the way from Paris France a eucalyptus juice from Thenancara called Antarctica!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Kiera is a REO Grand LP/SL Tumbled aluminum with a Bully Mods wide bore drip tip in the Cyclone running at 1Ω with a Rayon wick and in the juice bottle we have from our local alchemist in Cape Town a DIY blend of Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and Coconut concentrate which I call Tropical Ice! Thanks Rob at REOSmods! You are the man!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


>


 
Like the Savana cloud fill as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Took Katy bowling with me

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Super pic @Yiannaki 
Most unusual and really awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo and Kiera in the garden!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Wow Rob, baby Choo is so beautiful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Super pic @Yiannaki
> Most unusual and really awesome!


Thanks @Silver  I tried to find a purple bowling ball but there weren't any  ironically, there were a ton of green ones but I didn't have Eva with me. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> Took Katy bowling with me


 

ndaxi ndaxi ndaxi

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> ndaxi ndaxi ndaxi


Είναι ομορφούλα

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

paulph201 said:


> ndaxi ndaxi ndaxi


hahahaha you just made me spit out my coffee in laughter!!! @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Finally both of them setup properly . And make me really happy
> View attachment 11397


And mine.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Took Katy bowling with me


thats a risky pose for Katy. but a beautiful shot indeed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Lol @Stroodlepuff and @Silver , I was wondering what @paulph201 found so funny 

Bad spelling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Lol @Stroodlepuff and @Silver , I was wondering what @paulph201 found so funny
> 
> Bad spelling!


I do not know either....it is all Greek to me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> thats a risky pose for Katy. but a beautiful shot indeed



Yep. It was a little risky  but she's an adventurous one!

I did make sure she was stable before I left go to take the pic.

HRH was on standby though incase Katy did decide to take a fall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> And mine.....


That is one mean setup 

I have fast realised why you're such a big cyclops fan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I saw a REO Grand in the flesh so to speak for the first time today (@Stroodlepufs), and I was pretty shocked by how small it is.

I feel like I need to apologize for my prior thoughts about them 

I thought they would be quite a bit bigger. I can only imagine how nice the mini must be.




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I saw a REO Grand in the flesh so to speak for the first time today (@Stroodlefufs), and I was pretty shocked by how small it is.
> 
> I feel like I need to apologize for my prior thoughts about them
> 
> I thought they would be quite a bit bigger. I can only imagine how nice the mini must be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


 

You're gonna love the size of the mini even more when you see it in the flesh bro  

It just feels great in hand!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I saw a REO Grand in the flesh so to speak for the first time today (@Stroodlepufs), and I was pretty shocked by how small it is.
> 
> I feel like I need to apologize for my prior thoughts about them
> 
> I thought they would be quite a bit bigger. I can only imagine how nice the mini must be.


 
That is ALWAYS peoples first reaction! Everytime a coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Yiannaki said:


> You're gonna love the size of the mini even more when you see it in the flesh bro
> 
> It just feels great in hand!



I'll hopefully make the next JHB meet to check one out.

But ya, if it vapes like a dream and is actually comfi, I could see one in my future.




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'll hopefully make the next JHB meet to check one out.
> 
> But ya, if it vapes like a dream and is actually comfi, I could see one in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


I'm gonna be swinging by VK next week 

I'll pm you if youre free and you can have a look at Katy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> That is ALWAYS peoples first reaction! Everytime a coconut!


 
That was mine too at JHB meet 4


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

My new Reo LP with my RM2 & RM5 thanks to @Oupa

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## kevkev

Niiiice!!!


----------



## MurderDoll

That looks awesome!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to do this. 






Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Love it @Rob Fisher 
Dedication on so many levels!
Good luck for the fishing


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril, New Lily, New Kiera and Brooklyn!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac

Only pic so far I have of *Selene*




Will post more pictures later as we get to know each other better....hehehe

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril, New Lily, New Kiera and Brooklyn!
> 
> View attachment 12001


And all of them with see through clothing. Oooh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> And all of them with see through clothing. Oooh!



Yip I wasn't a fan of SL originally but enjoy both the new look and the weight loss! My shorts are very grateful for the decrease on weight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Marla with her new dress.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Marla with her new dress.
> View attachment 12023


Ah, loverly - all colour co-ordinated with the red. See you also use the AFC...duals? You like? I have my air slots facing the other way... do not know if it makes any difference.


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Ah, loverly - all colour co-ordinated with the red. See you also use the AFC...duals? You like? I have my air slots facing the other way... do not know if it makes any difference.


I'm actually running a single in there atm. The duals chow my juice too quick. 
So the open slot I use points away from me.
When I get my other mini back, I will go back to duals.


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> I'm actually running a single in there atm. The duals chow my juice too quick.
> So the open slot I use points away from me.
> When I get my other mini back, I will go back to duals.


Thanks. Where is your other mini - undergoing a transformation?


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Thanks. Where is your other mini - undergoing a transformation?


At the barber.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Thanks. Where is your other mini - undergoing a transformation?



At the Benoni Spa.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> At the barber.


, thanks.


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> At the Benoni Spa.


At @JakesSA I presume? I have a Grand in need of a shave and a Cyclone in need of some work in the nether regions!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

If you didn't know you guys are talking about Reo's, one would think you guys were playing dress up with dolls

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> If you didn't know you guys are talking about Reo's, one would think you guys were playing dress up with dolls


Lol, that is why we are all rolling about laughing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> At @JakesSA I presume? I have a Grand in need of a shave and a Cyclone in need of some work in the nether regions!


As soon as I get it back I will post the pics. I'm sure he will be adding an option on the site soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

We could easily have a Reo show and shine competition here hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

TylerD said:


> Marla with her new dress.
> View attachment 12023



looks super bro!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa

Say hello to Jean Grey... my latest addition! LP Mini Orange with SL Brass door.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Oupa said:


> Say hello to Jean Grey... my latest addition! LP Mini Orange with SL Brass door.
> 
> View attachment 12050
> 
> 
> View attachment 12051


That is beautiful @Oupa 

Congrats and superb choice on the name! It's perfect

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> At the Benoni Spa.


Lol for a second I thought I read Spar. Like the grocery store

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> Say hello to Jean Grey... my latest addition! LP Mini Orange with SL Brass door.
> 
> View attachment 12050
> 
> 
> View attachment 12051


She is a beauty. Love that drip tip. Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

She is awesome @Oupa!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Oupa said:


> Say hello to Jean Grey... my latest addition! LP Mini Orange with SL Brass door.
> 
> View attachment 12050
> 
> 
> View attachment 12051



Beautiful *FLAME OF FURY*, congratulations Oupa.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Fantastic colour combo @Oupa

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Love the new look Mini @TylerD!

And @Oupa, that is really awesome. 

Its amazing how the colour combinations can make the Reos look so different. 
Very clever

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington

Just some snaps of my Reo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Vapington cool pics bud!

Still can't get over how awesome that Hammertone looks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

*Selene* and *Mercia* (my car) becoming good friends 










Selene will get a makeover very soon. Can't wait to get that started. Will need to strip the paint for that, but I don't think she'll mind. Gonna be awesome!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Marzuq

Vexy with a cyclone and Anna with the atomic

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

The new lady in my life

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Andre

Zeki Hilmi said:


> The new lady in my life
> View attachment 12294


Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about it. Shall I register you at ECF? As soon as @johan awakens you shall get your badge.


----------



## Andre

Now we are waiting on @Matt to report for duty!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Andre please do register me on ECF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Zeki Hilmi said:


> The new lady in my life
> View attachment 12294


 
Congrats on the Reo @Zeki Hilmi !
Looks fabulous.
Hope you enjoying it?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Zeki Hilmi said:


> The new lady in my life
> View attachment 12294


 
congrats dude. looks awesome. welcome to Reoville

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Ooooh she's a stunner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Ooooh she's a stunner
> 
> View attachment 12366


I totally agree and that drip tip is stunning on that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

She is a beauty of note @capetocuba! Chicken dinner stuff!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I saw a REO Grand in the flesh so to speak for the first time today (@Stroodlepufs), and I was pretty shocked by how small it is.
> 
> I feel like I need to apologize for my prior thoughts about them
> 
> I thought they would be quite a bit bigger. I can only imagine how nice the mini must be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world



words to that effect uttered by most of us, don't you stress


----------



## Riaz

whats the highest 18500 mah you get?

if im not mistaken the mini takes a 18500 right?


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> whats the highest 18500 mah you get?
> 
> if im not mistaken the mini takes a 18500 right?


The Mini takes 18490 or 18500. Highest mAh as far as I know is the AWs at 1100. The Efests are 1000 mAh. A battery lasts about a Mini bottle (almost 3 ml), depending on your resistance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

My good friend @steve has graciously parted with his first reo to start me on my Reo journey. Thank you Steve you are a rockstar  







I'll take better pics tomorrow when I have some more light to work with.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> My good friend @steve has graciously parted with his first reo to start me on my Reo journey. Thank you Steve you are a rockstar



This is awesome news! I have been waiting a long time to see you get your REO @Gazzacpt! I can't wait to see your feedback!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Gazzacpt said:


> My good friend @steve has graciously parted with his first reo to start me on my Reo journey. Thank you Steve you are a rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics tomorrow when I have some more light to work with.


couldnt be happier with her new owner !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> This is awesome news! I have been waiting a long time to see you get your REO @Gazzacpt! I can't wait to see your feedback!


Thanks skipper loving it already. It'll spend a day on the road with me tomorrow and I'll let you know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

steve said:


> couldnt be happier with her new owner !!


Thanks again mate.


----------



## steve

Gazzacpt said:


> My good friend @steve has graciously parted with his first reo to start me on my Reo journey. Thank you Steve you are a rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics tomorrow when I have some more light to work with.


couldnt have gone to a better new owner imo !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

lol double post


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> My good friend @steve has graciously parted with his first reo to start me on my Reo journey. Thank you Steve you are a rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics tomorrow when I have some more light to work with.


Ah, yes, I share @Rob Fisher's sentiments. It gives me the greatest of pleasure to welcome you to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. Shall register your household on ECF if ok with you? @johan should be along shortly with your badge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Ah, yes, I share @Rob Fisher's sentiments. It gives me the greatest of pleasure to welcome you to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. Shall register your household on ECF if ok with you? @johan should be along shortly with your badge.


Thanks Andre. Its been a long time coming. Would you please register me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Gazzacpt said:


> My good friend @steve has graciously parted with his first reo to start me on my Reo journey. Thank you Steve you are a rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics tomorrow when I have some more light to work with.


Congrats @Gazza and welcome to the dark side 

Hope you enjoy your stay in Reoville, Reonaut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> My good friend @steve has graciously parted with his first reo to start me on my Reo journey. Thank you Steve you are a rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics tomorrow when I have some more light to work with.



Eventually Gazza! Many congratulations and I am seriously looking forward to your Reo comments. Here's your badge and many happy vapes!


----------



## Marzuq

Gazzacpt said:


> My good friend @steve has graciously parted with his first reo to start me on my Reo journey. Thank you Steve you are a rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics tomorrow when I have some more light to work with.


nice one @Gazzacpt 
welcome to reoville bud.


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> My good friend @steve has graciously parted with his first reo to start me on my Reo journey. Thank you Steve you are a rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics tomorrow when I have some more light to work with.


Woohoo congrats Gazza!


----------



## Riaz

Gazzacpt said:


> My good friend @steve has graciously parted with his first reo to start me on my Reo journey. Thank you Steve you are a rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take better pics tomorrow when I have some more light to work with.


lovely stuff @Gazzacpt


----------



## Silver

Wishing you well with the Reo @Gazzacpt !
Am excited (and nervous) to hear what you say after a week of use!


----------



## Marzuq

@Gazzacpt please add your name to the list of reoville residents


----------



## Keyaam

Reo Mini converted to tumbled was a great success. Feels so much better in the hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Nice one @iKeyaam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> Reo Mini converted to tumbled was a great success. Feels so much better in the hand.
> 
> View attachment 12500


Well done, my favourite finish on a Reo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

iKeyaam said:


> Reo Mini converted to tumbled was a great success. Feels so much better in the hand.
> 
> View attachment 12500



I'm so happy that I stripped mine as well. 

Raw Rocks


----------



## Marzuq

Alex said:


> I'm so happy that I stripped mine as well.
> 
> Raw Rocks


I want to strip my. Copper vein but then want to powder coat it to a deep blood red color wrinkle . But no idea how or where to have it done 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

While I love love the Raw aluminium (I have 2) I'm not sure I will get Raw again because it tarnishes and marks a lot easier then the painted ones... I'm a bit of a cleanliness freak and I find I have to clean my Raw's quite often! Even my white Grand is easier to keep clean.


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> While I love love the Raw aluminium (I have 2) I'm not sure I will get Raw again because it tarnishes and marks a lot easier then the painted ones... I'm a bit of a cleanliness freak and I find I have to clean my Raw's quite often! Even my white Grand is easier to keep clean.



That was the problem I found with the Silver Vein, but since going back to raw I find it much better. I will say that the powder coat finish on my grand is amazing, and probably the most durable finish you can get.



Marzuq said:


> I want to strip my. Copper vein but then want to powder coat it to a deep blood red color wrinkle . But no idea how or where to have it done
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



The Powder coating process is not difficult at all. The only problem I foresee is the backing material inside the 510 connection. If that can withstand around 200 C then it's easily doable. And the best part not having to worry about using a primer which is more tricky on Aluminum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

took some nice pics of my Reos today and thought i would share

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll

paulph201 said:


> took some nice pics of my Reos today and thought i would share


Photos don't do these beauties justice! 

In person they are stunners!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

That Odin did give me a new perspective on direct lung hits today @paulph201.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

johan said:


> That Odin did give me a new perspective on direct lung hits today @paulph201.



Yeah before i could never do lung hits all day but with this atty i am able to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> took some nice pics of my Reos today and thought i would share


Looking good @paulph201

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

You are a kak photographer @paulph201! Cheryl looks like an old lady as opposed to the really really hot babe that she is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

lol i agree i will never win a award for my photo skills haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Been a while since being on the board but here is my new beauty with a Cyclone thanks to Rob. 

Absolutely loving the Cyclone @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Been a while since being on the board but here is my new beauty with a Cyclone thanks to Rob.
> 
> Absolutely loving the Cyclone @Rob Fisher !!
> 
> View attachment 12629


Too busy fishing Reo looks great. Cyclones are the bees knees!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Been a while since being on the board but here is my new beauty with a Cyclone thanks to Rob.
> 
> Absolutely loving the Cyclone @Rob Fisher !!



Glad you are happy with it @vaalboy! I love mine... it's all I use nowadays!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stroodlepuff said:


>


That looks very dry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle

Finally she is here... oh so lovely I haven't put it down since I set it up. Puff puff sorry I can't pass right now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Riddle said:


> View attachment 12757
> 
> 
> Finally she is here... oh so lovely I haven't put it down since I set it up. Puff puff sorry I can't pass right now...


Ah, a proper picture - thanks. Glad you are liking your Reo. Happy vaping, Reonaut.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Riddle said:


> View attachment 12757
> 
> 
> Finally she is here... oh so lovely I haven't put it down since I set it up. Puff puff sorry I can't pass right now...


Looking good. It's that good isn't it 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle

Marzuq said:


> Looking good. It's that good isn't it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Fantastic. Didn't realise the mini is so tiny but it's still amazing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Black is Beautiful @Riddle - looks like anodized (exactly as I like all alumina). Enjoy the Reo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

johan said:


> Black is Beautiful @Riddle - looks like anodized (exactly as I like all alumina). Enjoy the Reo!



Black anodized it is . . . So far so good. . . Really liking this black beauty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Riddle said:


> Black anodized it is . . . So far so good. . . Really liking this black beauty



IMO anodize is the most durable of all - Had mine since end March/beginning April, ended a couple of times in the tar road, no scratches, only a few minor barely visible indentations if you look real hard. Doesn't discolor, no finger marks and keeping it clean is a blizz.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

johan said:


> IMO anodize is the most durable of all - Had mine since end March/beginning April, ended a couple of times in the tar road, no scratches, only a few minor barely visible indentations if you look real hard. Doesn't discolor, no finger marks and keeping it clean is a blizz.



I totally agree. Being all new to the reo game I filled the bottle to the rim not realising that it is obviously going to overflow and got some juice on the reo.... I was like nooooo!!! And with some vapor towel just wiped it and it was shiny new again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riddle said:


> I totally agree. Being all new to the reo game I filled the bottle to the rim not realising that it is obviously going to overflow and got some juice on the reo.... I was like nooooo!!! And with some vapor towel just wiped it and it was shiny new again



We have ALL done that! Welcome to Reoville! That was your first initiation!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Riddle said:


> I totally agree. Being all new to the reo game I filled the bottle to the rim not realising that it is obviously going to overflow and got some juice on the reo.... I was like nooooo!!! And with some vapor towel just wiped it and it was shiny new again


Lol my first time filling the reo bottle I did the same mistake... That look on ur face when u see the excess juice spill... Priceless 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Congrats @Riddle

Do enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

congrats to all you reo noobs

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Out taking @Poppie for an early dinner on a lovely wed evening in Jhb. 

Two REOs doing the honours. Both are loaded with Blackbird

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Out taking @Poppie for an early dinner on a lovely wed evening in Jhb.
> 
> Two REOs doing the honours. Both are loaded with Blackbird
> 
> View attachment 12811


Time for another ADV for you @Poppie. You just cannot have the same juice in both Reos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Time for another ADV for you @Poppie. You just cannot have the same juice in both Reos.



Lol, I should have made it more clear
The Black Reo is mine and the Green Reo is @Poppie's
We both had Blackbird loaded 

Her Green Reo LP has a mild 1.2 ohm coil and mine has a more aggressive 0.6 ohm paracoil.
Also, hers is 12mg and mine is 18mg.
Both are delicious though.

And the dinner was tasty too

Little extra snippet 
- the waiter was so fascinated by the Reos he asked if he could hold one of them. 
- He said it looked different to the tube ones that are normally used. 
- Nice to know that vaping is becoming more popular. 
- We puffed away (it was outside though) - but no-one even noticed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

What I pack to take to work now everyday

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> What I pack to take to work now everyday



Absolutely awesome! What coils are you building for you new baby?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> What I pack to take to work now everyday


Perfect....I take it your are enjoying the Reo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Absolutely awesome! What coils are you building for you new baby?


Funny story that. I built the coil in there a while ago then bought it with the same coil and its still going strong 0.7ish ohm ugly coil wicked with cotton. I like it here a 2100mah battery lasts as long as a bottle and voltage it at 3.5 - 3.6 when it comes out perfect balance for me.


Andre said:


> Perfect....I take it your are enjoying the Reo?


I'm loving it to bits. It just does the job no drama. I'm still amazed at how pocket friendly this thing is and no leaks.
My kayfun is gathering dust right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Funny story that. I built the coil in there a while ago then bought it with the same coil and its still going strong 0.7ish ohm ugly coil wicked with cotton. I like it here a 2100mah battery lasts as long as a bottle and voltage it at 3.5 - 3.6 when it comes out perfect balance for me.
> 
> I'm loving it to bits. It just does the job no drama. I'm still amazed at how pocket friendly this thing is and no leaks.
> My kayfun is gathering dust right now.


Those words hit the nail on the head for me....."no drama" with a Reo, it just does the job.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Those words hit the nail on the head for me....."no drama" with a Reo, it just does the job.



I would just add a few words...no drama" with a Reo, it just does the job and produces the most amazing satisfaction levels!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Keyaam

Gazzacpt said:


> What I pack to take to work now everyday


Please post a pic of the that reo standing up straight. Would love to see what the brass reomizer looks like on a tumbled reo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Great, thanks for sharing @Gazzacpt
I like your little pouch with your supplies!
All neat and tidy

Glad you liking the Reo - super stuff
After all the equipment you have had and your experience with vaping - it's really nice to hear those words of praise coming from you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

iKeyaam said:


> Please post a pic of the that reo standing up straight. Would love to see what the brass reomizer looks like on a tumbled reo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your wish is my command.






The button cover helps pull it off I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

Thanks. It looks awesome


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The button cover helps pull it off I think.



That combo looks stunning and congratulations on the 1 year plus 4 days Gazzacpt!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The button cover helps pull it off I think.


Looks very good, surprisingly for me. My OCD...that air hole should be at 21:00 at least? Or do you vape from the other side?


----------



## Gazzacpt

johan said:


> That combo looks stunning and congratulations on the 1 year plus 4 days Gazzacpt!


Dankie Ohm I use tapatalk so didnt see it tick past a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Looks very good, surprisingly for me. My OCD...that air hole should be at 21:00 at least? Or do you vape from the other side?


I'm a left handed vapist and when I hold it to take a toot its facing directly away from me as per @Andre approved positioning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

U guys that love your reos. Wont this be nice attys to fit on it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

There is a lot of colors.


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

VapeSnow said:


> View attachment 12830
> View attachment 12831


That is damn nice! 
Love the styling!


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> U guys that love your reos. Wont this be nice attys to fit on it?
> 
> View attachment 12827
> View attachment 12828


Great find, thanks. And the atty is 20mm, which should just make it.


----------



## MurderDoll

Anyone gonna be putting an order in for some of these?


----------



## VapeSnow

I think it is awesome. And the materials they use is very nice. Some is wood,pearl and stone. I would also like to order one. So let me know if anyone is placing a order or we can do a group buy.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kiera celebrating 1 year anniversary with a banting meal!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> Kiera celebrating 1 year anniversary with a banting meal!
> View attachment 12869



Num num !! That look sooo goood 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

annemarievdh said:


> Num num !! That look sooo goood
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



Kiera or the meal?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Marisa keeping me company waiting for the potjie

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Keyaam

waiting for my daughter at a kiddies party

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Out and about at TotalSports

*Far from Neutral* I'd say!!




The shop was busy so it took a bit of convincing to clear the area so I could get the shot

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Out and about at TotalSports
> 
> *Far from Neutral* I'd say!!
> 
> The shop was busy so it took a bit of convincing to clear the area so I could get the shot



Awesome shot Hi ho! Chicken Dinner shot!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

TotalSports Vape Mail 

*"JUST DO IT!"*




Also a good phrase for those deciding whether to get a Reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> TotalSports Vape Mail
> 
> *"JUST DO IT!"*
> 
> View attachment 12976
> 
> 
> Also a good phrase for those deciding whether to get a Reo


Awesome composition for a Reo ad!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Andre 

Both are American designed products

Only difference is that the shoe says "Made in China" - Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brooklyn has had a guts full of testing new juices... she has been given the once over in the basin of hot water and syringe flushing! She is once again clean and ready for action.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Brooklyn has had a guts full of testing new juices... she has been given the once over in the basin of hot water and syringe flushing! She is once again clean and ready for action.
> 
> View attachment 12984


There's nothing like a freshly cleaned reo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The yet unamed Lacewood Woodvil being welcomed to the family by the SL/LP bunch!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> The yet unamed Lacewood Woodvil being welcomed to the family by the SL/LP bunch!
> 
> View attachment 13450



Stunning collection you have there @Rob Fisher 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> The yet unamed Lacewood Woodvil being welcomed to the family by the SL/LP bunch!
> 
> View attachment 13450




Sexy reo ladies!

Love the new edition. She's a stunner 

Curious to find out her name


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> The yet unamed Lacewood Woodvil being welcomed to the family by the SL/LP bunch!
> 
> View attachment 13450


Am jelly super sexy man grats!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kiera looking so beautiful with her brand new and very shiny Golden Cyclops!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Kiera looking so beautiful with her brand new and very shiny Golden Cyclops!
> 
> View attachment 13548


Stunning!


----------



## johan

That golden cyclops should match perfectly on a woody as well.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> That golden cyclops should match perfectly on a woody as well.



It will only fit the new LP Woodvils coming out later this year!  Only the Cyclones fit on the current Woodvils!


----------



## johan

You are correct Rob - I forgot the current woodies are not LP

via Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> Kiera looking so beautiful with her brand new and very shiny Golden Cyclops!
> 
> View attachment 13548


that golden cyclops looks even better when fitted on a reo.
perfect match @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

The cyclone looks so nice. I just can't justify the price.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brooklyn and Lily with their Golden Cyclops's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Brooklyn and Lily with their Golden Cyclops's!
> 
> View attachment 13797
> View attachment 13798



Stunning second photo Rob!
I love the angle


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Stunning second photo Rob!
> I love the angle



Thanks @Silver I actually took out my camera for a change to try and get better pictures and then I got a little creative... and now that you mention it I will pay attention to trying to do more with my pics other than just sharp focus!  Good one Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Just pimped my REO mini out today.











Just pimped my REO mini out today.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Riddle said:


> Just pimped my REO mini out today.


Looks great. Cutouts? Material?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Looking good @Riddle 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Andre said:


> Looks great. Cutouts? Material?


It was printed on... well engraved.


----------



## Andre

Riddle said:


> It was printed on... well engraved.


Wow, awesome.


----------



## Riddle

Andre said:


> Wow, awesome.


Thanks Andre. Thinking of adding my name on the side as well. . . Or maybe an inspirational message.


----------



## Yiannaki

Riddle said:


> Thanks Andre. Thinking of adding my name on the side as well. . . Or maybe an inspirational message.


The message should read : all roads lead to Reoville

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riddle

Yiannaki said:


> The message should read : all roads lead to Reoville


Not a bad idea. Just need to find a killer font. One that really sticks out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for fresh wicks, batteries and a full new juice bottle...




Right Lily and Avril are ready to face the day with me!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Robert Howes

In a few short months and the journey starting with a Twisp to the MVP, SVD and CLK now to this. Where will the journey go next.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

Robert Howes said:


> In a few short months and the journey starting with a Twisp to the MVP, SVD and CLK now to this. Where will the journey go next.
> 
> View attachment 13947
> View attachment 13948


Very nice setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Robert Howes said:


> In a few short months and the journey starting with a Twisp to the MVP, SVD and CLK now to this. Where will the journey go next.
> 
> View attachment 13947
> View attachment 13948


This is it....other than more Reos and of course juices. Nice cloud btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

Yay I can finally stop spending money.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> Yay I can finally stop spending money.



That's not strictly true Rob... You will need another REO or two and maybe some more atties as well!


----------



## Rob Fisher

And @Robert Howes your black Cyclone AFC looks awesome and the clouds are too good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

With the return of Evangeline and Missy from the Spa and the new addition to the family of the Zebra Woodvil Mini it was time for a new Reo Family photo!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> With the return of Evangeline and Missy from the Spa and the new addition to the family of the Zebra Woodvil Mini it was time for a new Reo Family photo!
> 
> View attachment 14795


epic photo. 
beautiful family you have there

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> With the return of Evangeline and Missy from the Spa and the new addition to the family of the Zebra Woodvil Mini it was time for a new Reo Family photo!
> 
> View attachment 14795



Stunning!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Rob Fisher said:


> With the return of Evangeline and Missy from the Spa and the new addition to the family of the Zebra Woodvil Mini it was time for a new Reo Family photo!
> 
> View attachment 14795



Can I not adopt 1 of them please?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

heres a pic of my little family.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## annemarievdh

Marzuq said:


> heres a pic of my little family.
> 
> View attachment 14797
> 
> 
> View attachment 14798



I like the juice display at the back 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Marzuq

annemarievdh said:


> I like the juice display at the back
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



well spotted @annemarievdh 
was wondering if anyone would spot my VM4 stock pilled in the back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Marzuq said:


> well spotted @annemarievdh
> was wondering if anyone would spot my VM4 stock pilled in the back



How can you mis it. Even the tissues for spilled juice are near by 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Stopped for a coffee on a game drive so I thought to snap a quick pic of Eva in the bush

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Yiannaki said:


> Stopped for a coffee on a game drive so I thought to snap a quick pic of Eva in the bush


Absolute beauty !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate

Heres my small REO family.Not really using them all so I think one will be in the classifieds soon.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beautiful John!


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Stopped for a coffee on a game drive so I thought to snap a quick pic of Eva in the bush


She looks right at home in the bush.


----------



## rogue zombie

Jeeslikeit, some stunning REO's around these parts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Robert Howes said:


> In a few short months and the journey starting with a Twisp to the MVP, SVD and CLK now to this. Where will the journey go next.
> 
> View attachment 13947
> View attachment 13948



Wow that black cyclops is beautiful. I'm jealous


----------



## Gazzacpt



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Sunday braai with @Poppie.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Sunday braai with @Poppie.
> 
> View attachment 14979


Literally....winner, winner, Chicken dinner!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Literally....winner, winner, Chicken dinner!



Indeed @Andre - nothing like the taste of those chicken breasts when done on the braai - 
Simply perfect.
Of course the odd toot on good vaping gear inbetween and after helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

It might be a dull day in jhb but the Reodins are adding some colour to brighten things up

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Super stuff @Yiannaki 
They sure are colourful !
Are your odins set up for lung hits at the moment? Is that how you vape them all the time?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> It might be a dull day in jhb but the Reodins are adding some colour to brighten things up



i really like this color combinations. very nice pair!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Super stuff @Yiannaki
> They sure are colourful !
> Are your odins set up for lung hits at the moment? Is that how you vape them all the time?



They are indeed! I make the switch over after i arrive to work. For the 30 minute drive, they are in mouth to lung mode as i adjust

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> Stopped for a coffee on a game drive so I thought to snap a quick pic of Eva in the bush



great pic man!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Genosmate said:


> Heres my small REO family.Not really using them all so I think one will be in the classifieds soon.
> View attachment 14923


very nice pic man!


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Sunday braai with @Poppie.
> 
> View attachment 14979


great pic!!


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> It might be a dull day in jhb but the Reodins are adding some colour to brighten things up



Those look awesome man!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Love the colours

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

shabbar said:


> View attachment 7974
> View attachment 7975


hi guys

did this buy ever materialize?

if not, where can i get such a button?


----------



## Keyaam

Shaven REO






Thanks @Nooby




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

iKeyaam said:


> Shaven REO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Nooby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Shaven aven!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> Shaven REO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Nooby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Expertly done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

With the atomic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

iKeyaam said:


> Shaven REO



What do you guys mean shaven?
What's shaved?


----------



## kevkev

r0gue z0mbie said:


> What do you guys mean shaven?
> What's shaved?


Shaven from SP to LP. Just 3mm off the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> What do you guys mean shaven?
> What's shaved?


Like @kevkev said, from standard profile to low profile. LP can take many more atomizers than SP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ye now that its explained, the lp looks ever so slightly prettier

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam

Proudly south african

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

Riaz said:


> hi guys
> 
> did this buy ever materialize?
> 
> if not, where can i get such a button?



howzit riaz , unfortunately it didnt materialize .
best would be to make on yourself .
@TylerD can maybe assist as he was making 1 for himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

shabbar said:


> howzit riaz , unfortunately it didnt materialize .
> best would be to make on yourself .
> @TylerD can maybe assist as he was making 1 for himself.


Diy project you say

Now I need to find some bullet casings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

iKeyaam said:


> Proudly south african




Nicely done @iKeyaam


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> Diy project you say
> 
> Now I need to find some bullet casings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like a bullet button too. Two actually but silver please


----------



## Keyaam

Marzuq said:


> Nicely done @iKeyaam


I put my reo down on the counter and when i picked it up the coin stayed there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

Those were big ass R1 coins back in the day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Oupa said:


> Those were big ass R1 coins back in the day!




i Have a ton of them . Some dates are actually collectors pieces


----------



## Oupa

They were also made from solid silver at one stage if I recall correctly! The silver ones a worth quite a bit... Easy to test: See if a magnet sticks to it, if it does it is not silver and only worth face value. If it does not stick to it it is silver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I had some time on my hands today ( doesn't happen often these days). I also have a few pieces of sand paper and some very fine scotchbrite pad.

I remember a post @Alex put up about a brushed finish on aluminium and this happened.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> I had some time on my hands today ( doesn't happen often these days). I also have a few pieces of sand paper and some very fine scotchbrite pad.
> 
> I remember a post @Alex put up about a brushed finish on aluminium and this happened.


High quality look there, well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Gazzacpt said:


> I had some time on my hands today ( doesn't happen often these days). I also have a few pieces of sand paper and some very fine scotchbrite pad.
> 
> I remember a post @Alex put up about a brushed finish on aluminium and this happened.


That looks amazing, good job @Gazzacpt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

I also had some time on my hands just now, so I used my file, and then this happened 




I like it

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> I also had some time on my hands just now, so I used my file, and then this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it


Mcgyver! 

That looks super rad @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Having thinned out the Reo herd recently it was nice to add a new girl to the family! I think she is going to be called Amber after that very hot girl in that black car in the movie!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Reonaut with his second REO. Sweet Anodised Black Grand and Cyclone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Reonaut with his second REO. Sweet Anodised Black Grand and Cyclone!
> View attachment 17467
> View attachment 17468


Spreading the reo love skipper! Nice one


----------



## Arthster

The universe is trying to tel me something. I wanted to google a pic of the Reo so that I can show my wife what the Reo is about and why I want need one. 

This was the first hit I got...

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo

@TylerD can i please jump on the bullet button please ?


----------



## Silver

Major pitstop today!

10 devices reloaded, rewicked and refuelled

Includes 3 new coils. 

@Poppie and I are now ready to rumble

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

That is quite a collection you got going there @Silver


----------



## Silver

Arthster said:


> That is quite a collection you got going there @Silver



Thanks @Arthster 
Its taken some months to collect the gear in the photo but at least they all are in constant use

Also, not all mine  
Some of the gear belongs to my mom (@Poppie)


----------



## Keyaam

This reo mini is on fire

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

That red is lovely @Keyaam 
My mom has a red door on her Reo and I love the sparkle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Can't help myself thinking of this awesome Rolling Stones song when I see a Red or black Reo Door:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Whats your guys feelings towards custom paint jobs on the Reo's?


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> Whats your guys feelings towards custom paint jobs on the Reo's?


For sure. We have seen some great stuff. A few examples here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/choose-your-reo.5705/


----------



## Arthster

Oh wow, some of those are awesome looking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Capitan

Speaking of custom paint jobs, I'm busy converting mine to a hammered steel look. According to my better half, I wear the hammered look quite well, so it makes sense.

The door is just about complete, just needs some final touches.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

El Capitan said:


> Speaking of custom paint jobs, I'm busy converting mine to a hammered steel look. According to my better half, I wear the hammered look quite well, so it makes sense.
> 
> The door is just about complete, just needs some final touches.


I like that. First picture of your Reo - let me take this opportunity to officially welcome you to Reoville. Enjoy and do give us your impressions when you have a moment. @johan should be along to award your official badge (he might insist on a picture in the Reo Mail thread to award same - he is stubborn that way).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

El Capitan said:


> Speaking of custom paint jobs, I'm busy converting mine to a hammered steel look. According to my better half, I wear the hammered look quite well, so it makes sense.
> 
> The door is just about complete, just needs some final touches.


Nice. I hope that Reo is treating you well. I dont know why i sold it


----------



## LandyMan

Quickly stole some time between two meetings, and got Jane all fired up.
Due to the time constraints, grabbed the coil from my Kayfun (28g Kanthal, 0.7ohm) and popped it into the Reomiser:







Onto a quick YouTube tutorial on using rayon, and ended up with this:






Primed the wick, put in some DIY Litchi, 50/50, 6mg, and here she is:






It's quite a warm vape, but the flavour is incredible. Tastes like liqui fruit 
Loving it!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Quickly stole some time between two meetings, and got Jane all fired up.
> Due to the time constraints, grabbed the coil from my Kayfun (28g Kanthal, 0.7ohm) and popped it into the Reomiser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onto a quick YouTube tutorial on using rayon, and ended up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primed the wick, put in some DIY Litchi, 50/50, 6mg, and here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite a warm vape, but the flavour is incredible. Tastes like liqui fruit
> Loving it!!


Awesome, glad you are liking it so far. Half the fun is in the experimenting. Enjoy.


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Awesome, glad you are liking it so far. Half the fun is in the experimenting. Enjoy.


Thanks @Andre ... squonking still needs some serious fine tuning, and I have to get used to the warm vape


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Thanks @Andre ... squonking still needs some serious fine tuning, and I have to get used to the warm vape


Best for squonking in the beginnig - take off the drip tip and watch the juice come up, saturate the wick and then, as you slowly release, gets sucked back into the bottle - here is a video on squonking, almost at the end of the first post: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/
If the vape is too warm for you, try a longer drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Best for squonking in the beginnig - take off the drip tip and watch the juice come up, saturate the wick and then, as you slowly release, gets sucked back into the bottle - here is a video on squonking, almost at the end of the first post: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/
> If the vape is too warm for you, try a longer drip tip.


With regards to the heat: Yeah, I guess that's why the Reomiser ships with the long black drip tip ... will try it out later.
LOL, instead of looking into the atty, I listen for the bubbles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Upgraded to a reo grande and atomic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## LandyMan

@Keyaam that Atomic looks great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

LandyMan said:


> @Keyaam that Atomic looks great!


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Keyaam 
How you liking the upgrade so far?


----------



## Keyaam

.43 build its a thumper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Keyaam said:


> Upgraded to a reo grande and atomic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, enjoy. Now the atomizer collection starts!


----------



## Chef Guest

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chef Guest

A very happy new year indeed!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## LandyMan

Saying goodbye to 2014 in style. Jane with a Strawberry Daiquiri.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## thekeeperza

The only way any work should be done .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

good to be back in reoville



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riddle

RIEFY said:


> good to be back in reoville
> View attachment 19071
> 
> 
> your REO looks stunning with that red drip tip on
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LandyMan

Agreed. I am looking for a Red tip for Jane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

thanks man got it with the tip not sure where the tip comes from

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ET

when one gets bored, one starts thinking of stuff to do. so loads of fiddling later, i have my raw aluminium look reo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

ET said:


> when one gets bored, one starts thinking of stuff to do. so loads of fiddling later, i have my raw aluminium look reo
> 
> View attachment 19073


nice .. Imagine that driptip on a pink Reo


----------



## Alex

ET said:


> when one gets bored, one starts thinking of stuff to do. so loads of fiddling later, i have my raw aluminium look reo
> 
> View attachment 19073



That looks perfect, I much prefer the naked Reo.


----------



## Andre

RIEFY said:


> good to be back in reoville
> View attachment 19071
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yeah, missed you. And your pictures. Hold on to that drip tip - @LandyMan is in love with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> when one gets bored, one starts thinking of stuff to do. so loads of fiddling later, i have my raw aluminium look reo
> 
> View attachment 19073


Raw tumbled is awesome.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raw Tumbled is great despite having to spend more time cleaning it... it just works for me too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Riddle

Rob Fisher said:


> Raw Tumbled is great despite having to spend more time cleaning it... it just works for me too!
> 
> View attachment 19077



I love the sparkle on the corner of your REO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Raw Tumbled is great despite having to spend more time cleaning it... it just works for me too!
> 
> View attachment 19077


So glad you are starting to see the light. Awesome picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Yeah, missed you. And your pictures. Hold on to that drip tip - @LandyMan is in love with it.


True dat brother  Spent about an hour on Fasttech this morning going through some of the tips. 26 currently on my wishlist

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq

RIEFY said:


> good to be back in reoville
> View attachment 19071
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Welcome back to reoville @RIEFY .
Nice combination you have there and a stunning lady indeed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

rocking rm2 today lazy sunday. Getting use to mouth to lung again only problem is 6mg is a bit on the light side for th



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

RIEFY said:


> rocking rm2 today lazy sunday. Getting use to mouth to lung again only problem is 6mg is a bit on the light side for th
> View attachment 19118
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Great pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Andre said:


> Great pic.


thanks andre

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dr Evil

I agree with you@riefy 6mg is too light in the reo, i use 12mg in the reo and I drip 6mg

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## jtgrey

My best vape on the reo till date. 

REO rocking a Odin !

Thanks again @Andre ... you rock bro !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

Make over complete



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MurderDoll

RIEFY said:


> Make over complete
> View attachment 19224
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD




Looks awesome! 

I'm actually highly tempted to do this as well. 

Brooklyn arrived with some battle scars when I adopted her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RIEFY said:


> Make over complete
> View attachment 19224
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Perfect. You need an Odin as well or are you also OCD on the overhang, then a Nuppin if you can find one.
Was that an anodized black body?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

i would love the nuppin. hate overhang. this one was suppose to be wrinkled but i think it was actually anodised as you could see slight wrinkle but you could not feel the wrinkle if you know what i mean 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

RIEFY said:


> i would love the nuppin. hate overhang. this one was suppose to be wrinkled but i think it was actually anodised as you could see slight wrinkle but you could not feel the wrinkle if you know what i mean
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I was wondering if the anodized can be stripped easily as it integrates into the metal.
The Nuppin is awesome.


----------



## RIEFY

i struggled with this one and there is a few spots small dots i cant get off. gona speak to gaza for the brushed Finnish

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> I was wondering if the anodized can be stripped easily as it integrates into the metal.
> The Nuppin is awesome.



Anodizing can be stripped with Sodium Hydroxide (NaOH), also known as Caustic Soda (or "Seepsoda"). PS. Have to be done outside with gloves as the fumes are toxic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Here's Jane with her new tank top:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

@LandyMan and what do u think of the odin


----------



## LandyMan

jtgrey said:


> @LandyMan and what do u think of the odin


Initial thoughts in the Odin sticky


----------



## Yiannaki

When HRH steals your pink reo for the day because it matches her nails

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> When HRH steals your pink reo for the day because it matches her nails



To be honest, I think it looks much better in her hands than in yours

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Neil Armstrong with his REO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## VapeSnow

This Reo is a beauty

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> This Reo is a beauty


For sure....you need that!


----------



## ET

reo chilling with a big pot of awesome beef curry

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## johan

ET said:


> reo chilling with a big pot of awesome beef curry
> 
> View attachment 19905



Geez now I'm hungry, and the 1'st thing I can think of is Bunny Chow, but I'm in Pretoria

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Geez now I'm hungry, and the 1'st thing I can think of is Bunny Chow, but I'm in Pretoria



@johan nothing like a DBN Bunny Chow *sigh*


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> @johan nothing like a DBN Bunny Chow *sigh*



Yes and you have to buy it at the dirtiest cafe in Point Road


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Yes and you have to buy it at the dirtiest cafe in Point Road



I use to live in Smith Street there by Albert Part. There was this scaly little cafe with the most awesome mutton bunny (well i am sure it was mutton)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Perfect companions!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

kimbo said:


> I use to live in Smith Street there by Albert Part. There was this scaly little cafe with the most awesome mutton bunny (well i am sure it was mutton)


Hahaha we hope it was mutton and not rats. Lol. 

I just love myself a very hot bunny chow.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

VapeSnow said:


> Hahaha we hope it was mutton and not rats. Lol.
> 
> I just love myself a very hot bunny chow.


Dude what i do to you ? I mean really, im to young to be eaten ! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to do a little fishing! Avril is ready to rock!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Super photo @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gonzales

A pasta dinner last night with my two lady's
(sorry for the size) new phone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gonzales

http://www.heatherlikesfood.com/pasta-al-forno/
The recipe if anyone is interested in some Italian 
Really delicious

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril got a complete overhaul today... Pit-stop and Ultrasonic bath and a new 1,2Ω Micro Coil!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I forgot... Avril has been used so much as she has been my number one REO for a long time that she also needed a new feed Tube... the first REO to need a new feed tube!

Sparkling inside and out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril got a complete overhaul today... Pit-stop and Ultrasonic bath and a new 1,2Ω Micro Coil!
> 
> View attachment 20082
> View attachment 20083
> View attachment 20084
> View attachment 20085
> View attachment 20086


Feck me sideways Avril is. Beautifull

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

She sure is a beauty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril got a complete overhaul today... Pit-stop and Ultrasonic bath and a new 1,2Ω Micro Coil!
> 
> View attachment 20082
> View attachment 20083
> View attachment 20084
> View attachment 20085
> View attachment 20086


@Rob Fisher that reo is a thing of beauty oom !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa

Stunning is not the word for this lady!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

johan said:


> Geez now I'm hungry, and the 1'st thing I can think of is Bunny Chow, but I'm in Pretoria



@johan Next time you are close to Midrand let me know, I will take you to heavens kitchen for the best bunny ever.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

I still say the Gp guys must come down to my province KZN . So that you can see what a real bunny chow taste like


----------



## Ollie

@Arthster , As far as bunny's go... There is no bunny like a Hollywood Bunny!!! I'm sure @jtgrey will agree! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Oliver Barry said:


> @Arthster , As far as bunny's go... There is no bunny like a Hollywood Bunny!!! I'm sure @jtgrey will agree!
> 
> 
> Sent from my brick using Tapatalk



Cant remember their name but there was a place in Durban CBD, Close to then point road. just down the road from ushaka that made unbelievable bunnies. Heavens kitchen however does hold a close second to them. the chief is an ex durbanite and he knows his way with a half loaf and chicken curry.


----------



## Ollie

Half mutton, extra gravy, dug deep! Thanks, I'll take 2! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

OH hell yes, I am a sucker for a chicken or sugar bean curry... I am actually salivating like a boerbull at a braai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril got a complete overhaul today... Pit-stop and Ultrasonic bath and a new 1,2Ω Micro Coil!
> 
> View attachment 20082
> View attachment 20083
> View attachment 20084
> View attachment 20085
> View attachment 20086



@Rob Fisher , her engraved door looks unbelievable in the first photo!
So sparkling! Looks so good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The new girl in the family has been in the ultrasonic bath and is ready to meet her family!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jos

Let me know if you grow tired of her - Lily jnr needs a friend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Morticia Addams is looking for a friend too 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The whole REO Family...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Snapped a pic in the light box at work and quickly touched up in photoshop

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Reo Mini with newly acquired Chalice _III_. An awesome vape.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Reo Mini with newly acquired Chalice _III_. An awesome vape.


That looks fantastic!! Nice @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Reo Mini with newly acquired Chalice _III_. An awesome vape.



That Chalice III looks like its made for a Reo mini - one of the best RDA's looks wise IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

There we go. Still waiting for the Fasttech orders, but this is a start.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan

Mixed it up again tonight ... I love this glass tip on Jane:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

After lots of playing around swapping attys and coils/wick this is what is currently working best for me,I've retired the Nuppin for now and all these have ugly coils with ekowool and wire not ribbon.Only problem is that they all need different squonking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> After lots of playing around swapping attys and coils/wick this is what is currently working best for me,I've retired the Nuppin for now and all these have ugly coils with ekowool and wire not ribbon.Only problem is that they all need different squonking.
> View attachment 21341


Good to see the Chalice got a spot. Of course you need another Reo for the Nuppin!


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Good to see the Chalice got a spot. Of course you need another Reo for the Nuppin!


Thanks Andre I'm starting to like the Chalice more and more after using your method to coil it,and I much prefer the Cyclops over the Cyclone in fact it's becoming my favourite atty.
Always thinking about more REO's for the other attys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Still my all time favorite vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Keyaam said:


> Still my all time favorite vape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine too, it just does not date, or break for that matter! Just gets some character.


----------



## Keyaam

Andre said:


> Mine too, it just does not date, or break for that matter! Just gets some character.


True. I got this reo back in a bad state and replaced the 510 pin and gaskets. Removed the excess silver vein paint and polished her up. I have a few bf atties and keep coming back to the rm2. Unfortunately i have an odin thats centre pin makes contact with the deck so it keeps shorting. Im still waiting for vapeclub to replace it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Chilled Saturday. My Reo has a beer addiction

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jos

Nou gaan ons braai






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Springbok potjie and awesome beer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Mongolian sheep braai with Tsingtao draft, not even a close competitor to a South African spit-braai or potjie.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

johan said:


> View attachment 21452
> 
> 
> Mongolian sheep braai with Tsingtao draft, not even a close competitor to a South African spit-braai or potjie.



Looks like China has been great fun @johan! Go visit the big Factories like Kangertech or Innokin, that could be a cool experience


----------



## ET

how's the draft taste?


----------



## johan

Gizmo said:


> Looks like China has been great fun @johan! Go visit the big Factories like Kangertech or Innokin, that could be a cool experience



Actually wanted to visit the UD factory, but time didn't allow and during my phone call to their chinglish speaking rep they did not have any Goblins in stock. Factories closed officially at 22H00 today for the Chinese new year & spring festival holidays.

As last year you don't see any B&M stores in China and I haven't seen any local using an electronic cigarette. Analogues are still ruling China ATM.


----------



## johan

ET said:


> how's the draft taste?



It is quite light, but lack hops aroma and taste - If have to compare to the closest local SA, it tastes more like a castle light, however not the same by a mile.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Gloomy afternoon in JHB

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

thekeeperza said:


> Gloomy afternoon in JHB


Is that a weisbeer?


----------



## thekeeperza

TylerD said:


> Is that a weisbeer?


They call it wit beer but also a wheat beer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

thekeeperza said:


> They call it wit beer but also a wheat beer.


I will have to get me some!


----------



## thekeeperza

TylerD said:


> I will have to get me some!


http://www.leagueofbeers.com for all your craft beer cravings delivered to your door

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

The family has grown again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Genosmate said:


> The family has grown again
> View attachment 21968


stunning family you have there @Genosmate 
i especially am liking your variety of bf atties.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> The family has grown again
> View attachment 21968


And now you need another ADV juice....and the cycle goes on!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Marzuq said:


> stunning family you have there @Genosmate
> i especially am liking your variety of bf atties.


I pretty much have these all set up just right for me,except the Chalice they all have single ugly coils with Ekowool,the Chalice has a sort of a chimney coil with the top near the posts and the base out towards the edge of the atty,still with an Ekowool wick.
The only other BF attys I've tried are a 2014 Cyclone and an Atomic Clone,neither of which I liked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> And now you need another ADV juice....and the cycle goes on!


Andre I've been searching for a Coconut juice simply because I like the Concentrate from VM and the Tropical Ice.Early next week some Coconut Dream from Puffin in the UK will be here,I have high hopes its an ADV.


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Andre I've been searching for a Coconut juice simply because I like the Concentrate from VM and the Tropical Ice.Early next week some Coconut Dream from Puffin in the UK will be here,I have high hopes its an ADV.


Hope you like it. Coconut Thai from Ripe Vapes I just love, but the coconut in there is more in the background - the lemongrass is the star in that show.


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Hope you like it. Coconut Thai from Ripe Vapes I just love, but the coconut in there is more in the background - the lemongrass is the star in that show.


Thanks Andre,Rob told me the same thing,I will try some in fact I was about to order some but bought another REO instead,I have to exercise some control or I just buy everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Genosmate said:


> I pretty much have these all set up just right for me,except the Chalice they all have single ugly coils with Ekowool,the Chalice has a sort of a chimney coil with the top near the posts and the base out towards the edge of the atty,still with an Ekowool wick.
> The only other BF attys I've tried are a 2014 Cyclone and an Atomic Clone,neither of which I liked.


id like to see your chimney type coil. sounds interesting. maybe post in the coil setups section


----------



## Genosmate

Marzuq said:


> id like to see your chimney type coil. sounds interesting. maybe post in the coil setups section


I posted a pic there,not pretty but it works.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jos

Tina is operational - vaping some VM Strawberry 'Ice'












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kaizer

Wow. nice clouds! What build your got in there mate?


----------



## Jos

Didn't measure but its a 1.5 ID with 9 wraps of 28G kanthal. Probably in the 1.2 range?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza

After an epic football match it is that time again. YNWA!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo

thekeeperza said:


> After an epic football match it is that time again. YNWA!



Where do you buy all these Delicious looking craft beers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Gizmo said:


> Where do you buy all these Delicious looking craft beers?


www.leagueofbeers.com  they deliver to your door for free

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo

thekeeperza said:


> www.leagueofbeers.com  they deliver to your door for free



Thanks will give it a shot


----------



## jtgrey



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kimbo

I was so amazed i forgot to put this here 

My Reo button @hands did for me

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## jtgrey

After almost breaking my own arm .. she is all shiny now . Thanks again @capetocuba . She was perfect l just like the shine of polished aluminium more !

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## capetocuba

jtgrey said:


> After almost breaking my own arm .. she is all shiny now . Thanks again @capetocuba . She was perfect l just like the shine of polished aluminium more !
> View attachment 22633
> View attachment 22634


She is looking good sir!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

I needed a button cover for my Blue Reo. After a few minutes of hunting around I found something that works, with just a few modifications and some 1200 grit sandpaper. I think it looks cool. And more importantly it works exactly like my modded Reo button cover.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## jtgrey

Alex said:


> I needed a button cover for my Blue Reo. After a few minutes of hunting around I found something that works, with just a few modifications and some 1200 grit sandpaper. I think it looks cool. And more importantly it works exactly like my modded Reo button cover.




Baie mooi @Alex baie mooi !!!


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> I needed a button cover for my Blue Reo. After a few minutes of hunting around I found something that works, with just a few modifications and some 1200 grit sandpaper. I think it looks cool. And more importantly it works exactly like my modded Reo button cover.



@Alex, i was so busy this week i missed your post in Reo Mail of your new Grand
Wishing you all the best with it!!
She looks gorgeous!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

jtgrey said:


> Baie mooi @Alex baie mooi !!!



Thanks @jtgrey, I just discovered where that plastic part came from. The end bit is a perfect press fit on the Reo button.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

If I do say so, Ivy is looking insanely good today, damn this colour scheme is HOT!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate

I've been pre occupied for months and months with accumulating material,machines and designing stuff for my own mods.I'm busy at the moment modifying a couple of REO Grands and needed to test something which I want to use on them.I can't take credit for the idea,its from the brilliant mod makers on ECF,I like it so I've tested it on my only spare Grand today,it's a polished aluminium button with a very short throw on the fire and obviously the body of the REO is milled to accept it.Works well.Please don't look too closely at the polishing because I never really finished stripping the door properly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chicken Dinner!


----------



## abdul

Definatly chicken dinner


----------



## johan

That looks magnificent @Genosmate .


----------



## Alex

That looks really incredible @Genosmate. To me that's the perfect looking button.


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> I've been pre occupied for months and months with accumulating material,machines and designing stuff for my own mods.I'm busy at the moment modifying a couple of REO Grands and needed to test something which I want to use on them.I can't take credit for the idea,its from the brilliant mod makers on ECF,I like it so I've tested it on my only spare Grand today,it's a polished aluminium button with a very short throw on the fire and obviously the body of the REO is milled to accept it.Works well.Please don't look too closely at the polishing because I never really finished stripping the door properly.
> View attachment 22758
> View attachment 22759


Worth quite a few poultry dinners. Well done!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

Genosmate said:


> I've been pre occupied for months and months with accumulating material,machines and designing stuff for my own mods.I'm busy at the moment modifying a couple of REO Grands and needed to test something which I want to use on them.I can't take credit for the idea,its from the brilliant mod makers on ECF,I like it so I've tested it on my only spare Grand today,it's a polished aluminium button with a very short throw on the fire and obviously the body of the REO is milled to accept it.Works well.Please don't look too closely at the polishing because I never really finished stripping the door properly.


I need one! It will work awesome on the mini with a 22mm rda. Turkey dinner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

thekeeperza said:


> Chilled Saturday. My Reo has a beer addiction


Gasp ! you have Morticias twin !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

thekeeperza said:


> They call it wit beer but also a wheat beer.


white or wit = Weiß


----------



## Silver

REO Black got some long needed treatment this evening. 

A new coil. 26g 7 wraps 2mm single. Came out at 0.73 ohms. Wicked with organic cotton (I prefer this for the tobaccoes)

2mm is new for me on the RM2. I usually do 1.5mm single or para coils. 

WB Blackbird 18mg. One of my favourite juices

Oh, she is beautiful! Warm, thick, dense. Punches me so hard. Three toots and I'm good for a while. Lol. The flavour of this juice is just astounding. Blissful vape right now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo

The door i got from @Rob Fisher 

Some 1300 sanding paper a piece of leather and some rubbing compound. Not completely there yet but getting there

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Black and silver combos look great on the Reo @kimbo

Silver body and black door or black body and silver door like yours

Also helps that most atties are silver or black...
And the button covers are (until now) silver or black

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> The door i got from @Rob Fisher
> 
> Some 1300 sanding paper a piece of leather and some rubbing compound. Not completely there yet but getting there
> 
> View attachment 22987


Looking good, the Reonauts on ECF all swear by Mothers Mag polish.


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> Looking good, the Reonauts on ECF all swear by Mothers Mag polish.



Alexandra posing with her new bling 

Not quit mirror but this does not attract finger prints as easy.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## thekeeperza

Perfect combination after a long gone day.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> Perfect combination after a long gone day.


Glad to see a drip tip this time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Waiting for the fire to tan some meat.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some more pictures of Camila!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## johan

That is one AWESOME beauty Rob, high five to @Genosmate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril and Camila getting to know each other!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## hands

Me thinks Camila needs to be sent to Kokstad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam

Those look awesome @Rob Fisher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee

Finally got round to doing a strip 


Have to decide on new look still



Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Time for a pint and some tanned meat.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LandyMan

Not too happy with the flavour, but I reckon it's a wicking issue

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

nice to see it's fitting flush ..


----------



## LandyMan

Rowan Francis said:


> nice to see it's fitting flush ..


Perfect perfect


----------



## Silver

@LandyMan , as i said to you at the MVC vapemeet - i love the red and red combo
Looks super!


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> @LandyMan , as i said to you at the MVC vapemeet - i love the red and red combo
> Looks super!


Thanks @Silver


----------



## Genosmate

@Rob Fisher .
Just for the Dremelmaster,my twin with a Nuppin filled with Puffins Coconut Dream and a few drop of VM Menthol Concentrate.Vapes like a good un!Oh and that one with the red door and black insides is now stripped of hardware and will be undergoing some changes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Reo family is growing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> @Rob Fisher .
> Just for the Dremelmaster,my twin with a Nuppin filled with Puffins Coconut Dream and a few drop of VM Menthol Concentrate.Vapes like a good un!Oh and that one with the red door and black insides is now stripped of hardware and will be undergoing some changes.
> View attachment 24470



Large Winner Winner John! She looks stunning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Oh and that one with the red door and black insides is now stripped of hardware and will be undergoing some changes.



And this is major Poultry time!


----------



## Silver

Black and Blue

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Stunning photo @Silver !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> @Rob Fisher .
> Just for the Dremelmaster,my twin with a Nuppin filled with Puffins Coconut Dream and a few drop of VM Menthol Concentrate.Vapes like a good un!Oh and that one with the red door and black insides is now stripped of hardware and will be undergoing some changes.
> View attachment 24470


So looking forward to see your next creation.


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> So looking forward to see your next creation.


Ok Andre here's a sneak peak just for you....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Ok Andre here's a sneak peak just for you....
> View attachment 24498


I like that - catch cup removed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> I like that - catch cup removed.


Yes and the button hole milled out as well.
Got some other plans but they are fluid and I want to be 100% certain before I cut

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Genosmate said:


> Ok Andre here's a sneak peak just for you....
> View attachment 24498



Saw a similar thing on ECF, absolutely love the idea, cant wait to see yours finished


----------



## Riaz

Reo mini with atomic and reo grand with Odin







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## thekeeperza

Reo reunited with some good craft beer.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Genosmate

thekeeperza said:


> Reo reunited with some good craft beer.


Just sat down to have a look at the forum and its a coincidence (nice beer)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Freshly cleaned and wicked Reo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@thekeeperza - you are the Reo and craft beer photo king!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Silver said:


> @thekeeperza - you are the Reo and craft beer photo king!


They just go together so well

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

Cant go wrong with craft beer a great vape 

Thursday's pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Where's the Reo @DoubleD ?
Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

Silver said:


> Where's the Reo @DoubleD ?
> Lol



Its been in my hand since Friday  That pic is from Thursday, before I was Reo-fied 




*EDIT* - I only took notice now, what thread this is.....



My bad!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD

Its black and white Thursday

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> Its black and white Thursday


Great contrast!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

All Black

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## lulu.antiflag

reo with his buddy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> All Black



Awesome @Andre

And in the bottle?
Black Flag Fallen?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Awesome @Andre
> 
> And in the bottle?
> Black Flag Fallen?


Close - Blackbird!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Close - Blackbird!



Now we talking!!!
Just so awesome @Andre. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

The girls were in a door sharing mood







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Andre, the all black looks so awesome  So sleek and stealthy 
Awesome color combination @Jos

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

ReOdin mini. Cant wait for the Rogue RDA to arrive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag

Keyaam said:


> ReOdin mini. Cant wait for the Rogue RDA to arrive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks beast bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

lulu.antiflag said:


> That looks beast bro


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

@Andre , very nice photography very difficult to get black colour like that in a photo ... stunning

Reos ROCK!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

Kyk net !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## jtgrey

@Andre thank you for the driptip, and of course for the coil in the nuppin . You rock brother !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

Pic flipped.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

jtgrey said:


> Kyk net !
> 
> View attachment 25509




Yoh! that black nuppin looks the beez nezz!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

@jtgrey So bro, whats your thoughts on the nuppin compared to the odin?


----------



## jtgrey

DoubleD said:


> @jtgrey So bro, whats your thoughts on the nuppin compared to the odin?



@DoubleD the nuppin spoiled the odin for me . I think it is because the nuppin can take a single coil and still delivery a very good airflow. The first atty that i can get a proper lung hit from a single coil and still with plenty flavour.

In short ... i love the nuppin and wish i bought 2 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Hand check

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DoubleD

jtgrey said:


> @DoubleD the nuppin spoiled the odin for me . I think it is because the nuppin can take a single coil and still delivery a very good airflow. The first atty that i can get a proper lung hit from a single coil and still with plenty flavour.
> 
> In short ... i love the nuppin and wish i bought 2 !



Looks like I'll have to get one sooner than later then hahaha but I'm after the V1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Pretty much got my Reo's how I want them,just waiting to finish the flat top.Maybe I'll do something with the only totally standard one I have left.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## FireFly

Genosmate said:


> Pretty much got my Reo's how I want them,just waiting to finish the flat top.Maybe I'll do something with the only totally standard one I have left.



REO Much? lol


----------



## Morne

Hand check!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> Hand check!!!
> View attachment 26396


Like the black AFC with the silver top on there. Looks awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morne

Andre said:


> Like the black AFC with the silver top on there. Looks awesome.


Thanks @Andre and the Nuppin really works great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Morne said:


> Hand check!!!
> View attachment 26396


Now i want a nuppin. The journey continues.........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Glorious morning!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Riaz

Took some pics of my reos earlier 

Got a little bored of the black wrinkle door, so put on the plain orange door 

I think it looks awesome 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great pics @Riaz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Once again my Master Engraver @hands has out done himself! The brief was to engrave a REO Door with Red Dog my Red Indian Spirit Guide! 

May I present my engraved REO Door called Red Dog!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

@Rob Fisher that looks so dope dude!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, @Rob Fisher - that is incredible!
@hands - you are a master of note!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## free3dom

@Rob Fisher that is exquisite 
Well done, once again @hands 

I'm guessing that door goes really well with some Indian Giver

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morne

Wow, @hands awesome work. Cant wait to get my Reo done!!

@Rob Fisher brilliant combination... as always.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Once again my Master Engraver @hands has out done himself! The brief was to engrave a REO Door with Red Dog my Red Indian Spirit Guide!
> 
> May I present my engraved REO Door called Red Dog!
> 
> View attachment 27006
> View attachment 27007
> View attachment 27008
> View attachment 27009
> View attachment 27010


That is exceptional, extraordinary, magnificent, outstanding, rare and quite remarkable!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Brilliant! @Rob Fisher, now thats just a GRAND design and artistry @hands.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## hands

here is a closeup of Red. i love the way it looks with the green wood and got to add some wood to my reo.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## kimbo

hands said:


> here is a closeup of Red. i love the way it looks with the green wood and got to add some wood to my reo.
> View attachment 27033


WoW @hands this is another piece of art from your hands. You have an amazing talent, i stand in aw

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

hands said:


> and got to add some wood to my reo.


Show us please.


----------



## hands

Andre said:


> Show us please.


i will take photo's of the process when i get to my own REO.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Load shedding

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

KB_314 said:


> Load shedding
> View attachment 27109



Awesome pic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Looks marvellous Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Angie

Here is mine.... @MarkDBN

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Angie said:


> Here is mine.... @MarkDBN
> 
> View attachment 27847


Ah, long time no see. Hi @Angie. Enjoy....we require full reviews of those jooses new to the market of course!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Angie

Andre said:


> Ah, long time no see. Hi @Angie. Enjoy....we require full reviews of those jooses new to the market of course!




I have been checking in from time to time... review 1 in a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The REO's ready for the trip to VapeCon with their new buttons! @hands is a master of note! Goldie has an Amber Button and Lily has a Black Onyx button!







Awesome Button Collection!



Close up shot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Daniel

Mr Fisher , those are all works of art , truly outstanding ..... pity I will not be attending Vapecon , forgot I have a double booking 4x4 trip decisions decisions ......


----------



## Andre

Angie said:


> Review number 1 - @MarkDBN and @Andre as promised.
> 
> SunSet- got to the office at 7.00 made a cup of coffee and then tried out this awesome Juices.
> 
> 1. The bottle doesn't leak, it comes with a dripper that you can drip your juice into your magmas.(perfect for those type of devices)
> also good for other ones easy to use and no spillage.
> 2. Awesome Vape used 2 different devices with this juice/ my REO and the one in this pic, and oh my word it makes very very Big clouds.
> 3. Flavors- Not over powering but just right , when you inhale, and exhale the flavor's change
> and it does not burn your throat.
> 4. My rating on this juice 10 out of 10.
> 5. .... to be continued.
> 
> View attachment 28008


Thanks @Angie, sounds delicious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Nice impressions @Angie, keep them coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DoubleD

Vapington said:


> View attachment 28021


Sick pic bud 
How are you enjoying the Nuppin? And what coil setup do you have running in it?


----------



## Vapington

DoubleD said:


> Sick pic bud
> How are you enjoying the Nuppin? And what coil setup do you have running in it?



Loving the nuppin. Got a @Yiannaki dual 26g, 2.5ID and i think 8 wraps at around 0.5ohms haha

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Vapington said:


> Loving the nuppin. Got a @Yiannaki dual 26g, 2.5ID and i think 8 wraps at around 0.5ohms haha


Haha I love it. A Yiannaki dual 26g  

That's a great build. Has stood the test of time clearly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## acorn

Has anybody noticed the classifieds? Me think everybody is saving up for Vapecon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

VapeViper said:


> Has anybody noticed the classifieds? Me think everybody is saving up for Vapecon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28073


Lol, with the substantial Reo community we now have, we also have a lively market. I think this is great.
BF atties are a bit in shortage at the moment with the bf Terminator mod from VapeKing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

And as promised the new REO addition all dressed up and ready to go:




Cyclone coiled with 30g Kanthal 6/7 wraps 2mm ID topping out at 0.93 ohms. Wicked with Jap organic cotton, a fresh VTC4 and half a bottle of NCV`s strawBshake. At the moment the vape is ok. Me thinks this atty is going to take some tweaking and experimenting to get it perfect. This is going to be a challenge I`m going to like.
More REO pics:






And inspired by @Rob Fisher when he posted his photos of himself packing for Vapecon:




Not as neat or nearly as full as the Skipper`s but getting there

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> And as promised the new REO addition all dressed up and ready to go:
> 
> View attachment 28231
> 
> 
> Cyclone coiled with 30g Kanthal 6/7 wraps 2mm ID topping out at 0.93 ohms. Wicked with Jap organic cotton, a fresh VTC4 and half a bottle of NCV`s strawBshake. At the moment the vape is ok. Me thinks this atty is going to take some tweaking and experimenting to get it perfect. This is going to be a challenge I`m going to like.
> More REO pics:
> 
> View attachment 28232
> 
> View attachment 28233
> 
> 
> And inspired by @Rob Fisher when he posted his photos of himself packing for Vapecon:
> 
> View attachment 28234
> 
> 
> Not as neat or nearly as full as the Skipper`s but getting there


Stunning. Love the vape case. Space for another Reo.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> Not as neat or nearly as full as the Skipper`s but getting there



Looking AWESOME!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Blu_Marlin said:


> And as promised the new REO addition all dressed up and ready to go:
> 
> View attachment 28231
> 
> 
> Cyclone coiled with 30g Kanthal 6/7 wraps 2mm ID topping out at 0.93 ohms. Wicked with Jap organic cotton, a fresh VTC4 and half a bottle of NCV`s strawBshake. At the moment the vape is ok. Me thinks this atty is going to take some tweaking and experimenting to get it perfect. This is going to be a challenge I`m going to like.
> More REO pics:
> 
> View attachment 28232
> 
> View attachment 28233
> 
> 
> And inspired by @Rob Fisher when he posted his photos of himself packing for Vapecon:
> 
> View attachment 28234
> 
> 
> Not as neat or nearly as full as the Skipper`s but getting there



Looks fantastic...now you just need a silver/grey battery wrap


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Andre said:


> Stunning. Love the vape case. Space for another Reo.


Definitely another REO on the horizon. The case was from Due South. Not exactly a Pelican but it does the job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

free3dom said:


> Looks fantastic...*now you just need a silver/grey battery wrap*


Thanks @free3dom I would never have thought of that. Now for some Google-Fu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Blu_Marlin said:


> Thanks @free3dom I would never have thought of that. Now for some Google-Fu.



I don't know of any other vendors, but you can get some silver/grey ones from SkyBlue. Just pop @Melinda or @Derick a PM because they don't sell them separately - I'm sure they can help you out and include some if you place an order 

Here is a picture of one of my Efests I wrapped with one of the wraps I got from them - would look really nice in that SL

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Derick

free3dom said:


> I don't know of any other vendors, but you can get some silver/grey ones from SkyBlue. Just pop @Melinda or @Derick a PM because they don't sell them separately - I'm sure they can help you out and include some if you place an order
> 
> Here is a picture of one of my Efests I wrapped with one of the wraps I got from them - would look really nice in that SL
> 
> View attachment 28240


The deal is that you have to say something nice about @Melinda in the order comments first - then ask for some battery wraps

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

free3dom said:


> I don't know of any other vendors, but you can get some silver/grey ones from SkyBlue. Just pop @Melinda or @Derick a PM because they don't sell them separately - I'm sure they can help you out and include some if you place an order
> 
> Here is a picture of one of my Efests I wrapped with one of the wraps I got from them - would look really nice in that SL
> 
> View attachment 28240


Thanks, I need some of those silicone battery covers and some PG and VG liquid from them. I`ll ask when I am placing an order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Derick said:


> The deal is that you have to say something nice about @Melinda in the order comments first - then ask for some battery wraps


I will remember that when placing the order

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ok back to the REO......Same REO mini different day. After the first outing on Thursday with the REO mini (still haven`t named it yet) and having left it on the side table overnight I get up in the morning and to my horror, there’s juice on the side table. Open the mini up and there it is, a pool of juice at the bottom.
Strip and clean the REO again but this time I pack it away. I emailed VM about a repair kit for the mini and they replied that they would be bringing a few to Vapecon. Yesterday, using the repair kit, I did a complete rebuild on the mini, new center pin, feed ube, bottle, cap, silicone gasket, teflon washer and positive contact. I also noticed that the travel on the push button is a little lacking. I compared it to the new one and it came up a bit short so I replaced the pushbutton as well. As of 22:00 tonight and being in use the whole day/evening theres not a drop of liquid where it should not be and the REO is firing great.


The only problem I cannot sort out now is the delrin insert screw. The original screw that came with the mini had a piece broken off at the bottom. I got a replacement from VM and still no joy. I’m afraid the thread on the REO side of things is damaged. The screw still holds the delrin insert in place, but not securely. When I push down to fire the REO the insert moves as well. It’s not a train smash and I could probably live with it like that as I’m not sure how to repair it.

I also recieved this from Vapour Mountain today:


Lets hope my plans pan out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Blu_Marlin said:


> The only problem I cannot sort out now is the delrin insert screw. The original screw that came with the mini had a piece broken off at the bottom. I got a replacement from VM and still no joy. I’m afraid the thread on the REO side of things is damaged. The screw still holds the delrin insert in place, but not securely. When I push down to fire the REO the insert moves as well. It’s not a train smash and I could probably live with it like that as I’m not sure how to repair it.



A quote from the man himself :

Redeyedancer wrote "I don't think its a job for most people . A guy with a little mechanical ability can pull it off . I use a punch if you place it just before the threaded hole and wack it with a hammer you can close the threaded hole up enough your screw will work . I use to make a bracket for these but I find it easier to use a flat punch and it looks factory"


Hope this helps

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

DoubleD said:


> A quote from the man himself :
> 
> Redeyedancer wrote "I don't think its a job for most people . A guy with a little mechanical ability can pull it off . I use a punch if you place it just before the threaded hole and wack it with a hammer you can close the threaded hole up enough your screw will work . I use to make a bracket for these but I find it easier to use a flat punch and it looks factory"
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


Wow thanks @DoubleD. I`m going to give it a bash....no pun intended

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> Wow thanks @DoubleD. I`m going to give it a bash....no pun intended


Just make sure a small piece of the old screw does not still reside in the hole on the Reo side. 
Also, do not overtighten that screw.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Hope you get sorted with your Reo Mini @Blu_Marlin 


By the way, just wanted to check. Your build you referred to on the Cyclone - it was 6/7 wraps around 2mm with 30g tht came to 0.9 ohms. That sounds too low for 30g. That sort of resistance is what I'd get with 28g. Maybe check with Skipper Rob Fisher on the placement of the coil. Otherwise i cant think why else it wouldnt be good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Andre said:


> Just make sure a small piece of the old screw does not still reside in the hole on the Reo side.
> Also, do not overtighten that screw.


I`ve been out on the road the whole day today. I will definitely check that later tonight.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> Hope you get sorted with your Reo Mini @Blu_Marlin
> 
> 
> By the way, just wanted to check. Your build you referred to on the Cyclone - it was 6/7 wraps around 2mm with 30g tht came to 0.9 ohms. That sounds too low for 30g. That sort of resistance is what I'd get with 28g. Maybe check with Skipper Rob Fisher on the placement of the coil. Otherwise i cant think why else it wouldnt be good.



You were right @Silver and well spotted. In my rush/excitement to build the coil on the Cyclone I took out the 28g instead of the 30g. My Kanthal rolls are not marked  and I can more often than not make out the difference between 28g, 30g and 32g. I removed the coil and measured the wire diameter this afternoon and that confirmed it. I will experiment with the coil, coil position and wicking when I have time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> You were right @Silver and well spotted. In my rush/excitement to build the coil on the Cyclone I took out the 28g instead of the 30g. My Kanthal rolls are not marked  and I can more often than not make out the difference between 28g, 30g and 32g. I removed the coil and measured the wire diameter this afternoon and that confirmed it. I will experiment with the coil, coil position and wicking when I have time.



Ok cool 

Check out the Cyclone thread 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-cyclone-thread.t4450/

Maybe you will get some tips and ideas there

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

My Reo family. A misty winter's day in Koringberg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Goldie went to a new Home yesterday! 

Sarel is happy!  Nautilus on a Spinner to REO Grand SL LP!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Goldie in her new surroundings and being looked after!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Renesh

Little Maya got a new paint job and some TLC...



Metallic black with metallic blue door...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Renesh said:


> Little Maya got a new paint job and some TLC...
> 
> View attachment 29512
> 
> Metallic black with metallic blue door...


Wow, Maya looks great in her new attire!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renesh

Andre said:


> Wow, Maya looks great in her new attire!


Thanks @Andre ,


----------



## mc_zamo

Just got my cyclops today in gold, she is looking wet!!! Now just to get a lekker drip tip and fire button to go with the gold colour scheme and she will be a real head Turner  #headoverhealsinlove with this setup hands down the best mod I have owned

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Renesh

mc_zamo said:


> Just got my cyclops today in gold, she is looking wet!!! Now just to get a lekker drip tip and fire button to go with the gold colour scheme and she will be a real head Turner  #headoverhealsinlove with this setup hands down the best mod I have owned
> 
> View attachment 29549


Congrats @mc_zamo She is looking stunning,,,,


----------



## Andre

mc_zamo said:


> Just got my cyclops today in gold, she is looking wet!!! Now just to get a lekker drip tip and fire button to go with the gold colour scheme and she will be a real head Turner  #headoverhealsinlove with this setup hands down the best mod I have owned
> 
> View attachment 29549


Now you are talking my language. Cyclops is the best. Looking good.
Brass button covers available here.
Enjoy.


----------



## Alex

Great looking Reo @mc_zamo


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Nice collection of REOs @Andre. I noticed your gold anodized REO missing but then I saw the @VapeViper post in REO mail.

Good looking colour combination @Renesh, reminds me of my mini, black wrinkle with metallic blue door which I carry with me all the time.

Everytime I look at the gold Cyclops cap @mc_zamo I wish that they made the Cyclone cap in gold/copper as well. I think it makes a REO look all that more attractive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> Everytime I look at the gold Cyclops cap @mc_zamo I wish that they made the Cyclone cap in gold/copper as well. I think it makes a REO look all that more attractive.



Agreed! I would LOVE a gold Cyclone. BTW don't ever buy a Copper Cyclops.. it tarnishes in under 5 seconds... if you like a patenia then by all means... but if you are a magpie like me that wants it all shiny then don't get the copper one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Alexandra sporting the new Chalice iii clone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> Alexandra sporting the new Chalice iii clone



And? How is it made and how does it vape?


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> And? How is it made and how does it vape?


The threading on mine was little crunchy in the beginning but it settled nicely now. I had to move the air hole (easier than i thought) and like 99% of clone there was some machining grease. Build deck is slightly smaller than a RM2 and no post holes so building might be a PITA for some.
For me it is like the RM2 with no leaks and air flow control, real winner if you ask me 

Edit: Oh and some juice on the o-ring at the air flow control makes it spin a lot easier

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed! I would LOVE a gold Cyclone. BTW don't ever buy a Copper Cyclops.. it tarnishes in under 5 seconds... if you like a patenia then by all means... but if you are a magpie like me that wants it all shiny then don't get the copper one!


Thank you for the heads up on the Copper Cyclops @Rob Fisher. Oh BTW those Woodvils are beautiful. I was never partial to wood, I prefered metalwork to woodwork in school, but seeing all the Woodvils up close on EGIGSSA, the pictures on the REOSMODS website do not do them justice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo keeping an eye on Athena and Abby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## andro

First day after few months that I have it and here is the derringer BF. Fantastic!



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Riaz

Loving these two setups 

Reo grand + Odin 
Reo mini + derringer 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## thekeeperza

Vaping in front of the fire

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## andro

thekeeperza said:


> Vaping in front of the fire


what dripper is that ?look awesome


----------



## Keyaam

andro said:


> what dripper is that ?look awesome


Its a rm2

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro

Keyaam said:


> Its a rm2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


sorry man was autocorrect. i meant driptip.


----------



## Keith Milton

Looks like the Lemo2 driptip

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

andro said:


> sorry man was autocorrect. i meant driptip.





Keith Milton said:


> Looks like the Lemo2 driptip


Correct! @Keith Milton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer

New Reo addition and new dooors

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Kaizer said:


> View attachment 29929
> 
> 
> New Reo addition and new dooors


Looking good. How are you finding the Velocity? Whilst I was mulling over it, got sold out.


----------



## DoubleD

Kaizer said:


> View attachment 29929
> 
> 
> New Reo addition and new dooors





My! those doors are seriously ugly! 

 No, we cant have that!





You should totally sell them to me and forget about them, so as not to be ridiculed in public. 

Do it, do it now

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kaizer

Andre said:


> Looking good. How are you finding the Velocity? Whilst I was mulling over it, got sold out.



Firstly, its super easy to build. I guess thats its main pro.
It does however make the Reo very top-heavy. It feels like its gonna topple over at any time. IMO, the flavour is not as good as the Odin or Cyclops, but I havent tried any intense builds on it as yet which I think is the main purpose of it. Let me try a few claptons and flat bastard coils on it and get back to you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Kaizer said:


> Firstly, its super easy to build. I guess thats its main pro.
> It does however make the Reo very top-heavy. It feels like its gonna topple over at any time. IMO, the flavour is not as good as the Odin or Cyclops, but I havent tried any intense builds on it as yet which I think is the main purpose of it. Let me try a few claptons and flat bastard coils on it and get back to you.


Thanks. Yeah, now that you mention it - it is huge - even compared to the Odin in your picture. And the Odin is not the smallest as it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Like it suppose to happen on a cold and wet Saturday afternoon

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DarkSide

kimbo said:


> Like it suppose to happen on a cold and wet Saturday afternoon
> 
> View attachment 30142



Almost a perfect match to the pot....and the lady has skills, flipping so nonchalantly...


----------



## DarkSide

Really do not care for this thread, as I do not yet have _one of these, _but that is going to change next week. Maybe I will not have to convert the wife to vaping, she is probable going to kick me out when the Vape Mail starts arriving next week...!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

DarkSide said:


> Really do not care for this thread, as I do not yet have _one of these, _but that is going to change next week. Maybe I will not have to convert the wife to vaping, she is probable going to kick me out when the Vape Mail starts arriving next week...!


Great stuff. Looking forward to welcome you in Reoville as soon as you report for duty in the Reo Mail thread.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I asked @hands to do two engraved REO Buttons with a Bass on to celebrate myself being voted in as Vice President of SABAA Natal and my fellow Reonaut Sarel (who got Goldie) making the Natal Coastals Team! Here is Goldie with her new Bass button!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> I asked @hands to do two engraved REO Buttons with a Bass on to celebrate myself being voted in as Vice President of SABAA Natal and my fellow Reonaut Sarel (who got Goldie) making the Natal Coastals Team! Here is Goldie with her new Bass button!
> View attachment 30163



That looks amazing @hands is a true master of his craft.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

after a 2 week pause on vaping (actually contemplated quitting entirely) , happy to report that I am back in vaping Nirvana ,,,

nothing like a Sunday Sizzling Rib-Eye steak and an awesome vape ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> after a 2 week pause on vaping (actually contemplated quitting entirely) , happy to report that I am back in vaping Nirvana ,,,
> 
> nothing like a Sunday Sizzling Rib-Eye steak and an awesome vape ....


Welcome back. Rib-eye steaks are awesome...and Reos too!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Silver

Fabulous photo Rob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


Wow! Your woodie looks so big from this angle

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex

Stunning photo


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Wow! Your woodie looks so big from this angle



I was pretty amped when I checked the pics from today... this pic was epic... done with an iPhone 6+. I think the people in the restaurant thought I had lost my mind because I went out into the sunshine and was taking pictures low down on the ground...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DoubleD

BumbleBee said:


> Wow! Your woodie looks so big from this angle







Non vapers be like -- "WTF!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

It gives me great pleasure *pees a little in his jocks*...

To announce Selene has found a new loving home. And I do mean LOVING!




Thank you @zadiac for everything. I scored an awesome atty and repair kit too. And for taking such good care of her previously.

I was not prepared for how special they feel in the hand. Classy mod this. So well made. Even the way the button pushes down is a thing of beauty.

Lol... because I troll Reoville so often, I was up and running, squonking like a champ from the get go. I even remembered not too over-tighten the bottle.

Vive le' squonk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Wishing you all the best @r0gue z0mbie !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> It gives me great pleasure *pee's a little in his jocks*...
> 
> To announce Salene has found a new loving home. And I do mean LOVING!
> 
> View attachment 30942
> 
> 
> Thank you @zadiac for everything. I scored an awesome atty and repair kit too. And for taking such good care of her previously.
> 
> I was not prepared for how special they feel in the hand. Classy mod this. So well made. Even the way the button pushes down is a thing of beauty.
> 
> Lol... because I troll Reoville so often, I was up and running, squonking like a champ from the get go. I even remembered not too over-tighten the bottle.
> 
> Vive le' squonk


Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville. She looks in pristine condition. Let us know how you find the vape. Here is your official Reonaut badge:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Thank you @Silver
And where's my manners, A massive thanks to @Andre for all the valuable info,
And of coarse the previously *extremely* generous offer 

It vapes like a dream. Of coarse you can get the same vapour from a different mod with the same atty. But like a good time piece, it just feels special doing it. 

And squonking is such a pleasure - I haven't had a dry hit since vaping on her. I was getting to a point where dripping was becoming a pain in the ass, and the dry-hit is inevetable unless you keep the juice bottle in the other hand. But tanks just do not satisfy me like a RDA.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Welcome to Reoville (aka vape nirvana) @r0gue z0mbie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Holy moly just read that over tightening the bottle bit checked yup loosened a bit BF sooo much easier now and seems the draw is better as well thx Reoville learnt something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thank you @Silver
> And where's my manners, A massive thanks to @Andre for all the valuable info,
> And of coarse the previously *extremely* generous offer
> 
> It vapes like a dream. Of coarse you can get the same vapour from a different mod with the same atty. But like a good time piece, it just feels special doing it.
> 
> And squonking is such a pleasure - I haven't had a dry hit since vaping on her. I was getting to a point where dripping was becoming a pain in the ass, and the dry-hit is inevetable unless you keep the juice bottle in the other hand. But tanks just do not satisfy me like a RDA.


Yip, all about reliability and convenience with dripper quality vape. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Gazzacpt

I've been quiet here for a bit, but I have news.
My little workhorse went for some surgery (3mm shave to make it LP). Buddy on the forum hooked me up ( thanks you know who you are).

I redid the brushed finish but I think I need to sand it right down some of the pocket rash is a bit deep. Picked up the door from another helpfull formulite and a LP RM2 from yet another forum elf. This place rocks.
Next I need to build up some bf atty stock. Already have a derringer to line up on the drill press this weekend hopefully.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Congrats and a warm welcome to Reoville @r0gue z0mbie! There isn't anything quite like your first REO and the discovery of what everyone one else in Reoville have been on about for so long... Simple, elegant and does a damn fine job as a dripper on steroids!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> I've been quiet here for a bit, but I have news.
> My little workhorse went for some surgery. Buddy on the forum hooked me up ( thanks you know who you are).
> 
> I redid the brushed finish but I think I need to sand it right down some of the pocket rash is a bit deep. Picked up the door from another helpfull formulite and a LP RM2 from yet another forum elf. This place rocks.
> Next I need to build up some bf atty stock. Already have a derringer to line up on the drill press this weekend hopefully.


Looks brand new to me. Well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa

Congratualtions @r0gue z0mbie ! I've had mine for about a month now and I am still in heaven. I don't think people realise just how small the Reo Grand actually is, compared to other devices. Oh, and so simple to use and maintain. It is almost like I have relaxed for the first time in my vaping journey - no mad search for better hardware and constant adjusting, fixing and fiddling. Every time I press the fire button I get the same, fantastic vape.
I am going on a business trip to China this month and where I used to carry bags of crap with me in case something goes wrong(the backup of the backup of the backup), I will now take only my Reo, wick, repair kit and juice. 

Enjoy your Reo and I sincerely hope you get as much pleasure from your Reo as I get from mine.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mufasa said:


> Congratualtions @r0gue z0mbie ! I've had mine for about a month now and I am still in heaven. I don't think people realise just how small the Reo Grand actually is, compared to other devices. Oh, and so simple to use and maintain. It is almost like I have relaxed for the first time in my vaping journey - no mad search for better hardware and constant adjusting, fixing and fiddling. Every time I press the fire button I get the same, fantastic vape.
> I am going on a business trip to China this month and where I used to carry bags of crap with me in case something goes wrong(the backup of the backup of the backup), I will now take only my Reo, wick, repair kit and juice.
> 
> Enjoy your Reo and I sincerely hope you get as much pleasure from your Reo as I get from mine.



I feel exactly the same. With my other mods, I was always trying to counter what could go wrong, and rightfully so since they are all stuffed. It was like when I was driving a lemon of a Renault Megane - always waiting for something to go wrong. It's a kak feeling.

The REO like you say, works every time, and you can see or tell why its working so effortlessly. I mean like the button - it works like an
accelerator, so no waiting for a click and seeing if it engaged or not. And then I have the repair kit, so I can see where all the parts go, and how I am going to get to it.

Fantastic device.

It's also a lot lighter than I thought it would be.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some Pencil and Pencil crayon drawings,,,

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Wow... that's beautiful 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

Fast becoming my favorite setup. Pitty the chalice is a clone but it tastes so good .

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

jtgrey said:


> Fast becoming my favorite setup. Pitty the chalice is a clone but it tastes so good .
> 
> View attachment 31780




Totally agree, I have been vaping this exact setup since I got the chalice3. 
I hate building on it though but once you've set your coil just right, its tough to put down.
My Atomic and RM2 just sit back and watch....judging me, in total disgust

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> Fast becoming my favorite setup. Pitty the chalice is a clone but it tastes so good .
> 
> View attachment 31780





DoubleD said:


> Totally agree, I have been vaping this exact setup since I got the chalice3.
> I hate building on it though but once you've set your coil just right, its tough to put down.
> My Atomic and RM2 just sit back and watch....judging me, in total disgust


A wonderful little atomizer. On special now at Reosmods. Only $140. Group buy?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD

Andre said:


> Only $140. Group buy?



Tempting but yoh, I kinda like both my kidneys, to sell one of them is about the only thing I could do to join in on a group buy 
I have to wait for sunnier days unfortunately.


----------



## BumbleBee

DoubleD said:


> Tempting but yoh, I kinda like both my kidneys, to sell one of them is about the only thing I could do to join in on a group buy
> I have to wait for sunnier days unfortunately.


@kimbo has a few Chalice III clones on special, not sure if they're all gone yet though.


----------



## DoubleD

BumbleBee said:


> @kimbo has a few Chalice III clones on special, not sure if they're all gone yet though.



haha ya I saw that, I watch kimbo's sub forum like a hawk, we chatted just now about it, I think he only has 1 or 2 left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Hello people of reoville. I have an idea but I'm not sure where to post it. I saw someone converted a dimitri mod to a squonk the other day and I immediately thought of the perfect mod for a dual squonker. I have no idea if it would work but I just wanted to share the idea. This is the vertex 3*18650 mech from fasttech. Since it it fully mechanical IM guessing you could remove one 18650 and have a dual 18650 squonk.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There have been a few REO's that have joined the family and a few that have left... here is the family as it stands today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Just received these from @Genosmate. Never quite sure whether to post here or in the REO mail thread so here goes. Black anodized LP REO Grand (adjustable 510), authentic Nuppin V1 with spare brass AFC, Odin, Chalice 3 and two atty stands. Now the fun begins.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DoubleD

Blu_Marlin said:


> View attachment 32304
> 
> 
> Just received these from @Genosmate. Never quite sure whether to post here or in the REO mail thread so here goes. Black anodized LP REO Grand (adjustable 510), authentic Nuppin V1 with spare brass AFC, Odin, Chalice 3 and two atty stands. Now the fun begins.



Great stuff @Blu_Marlin cant wait to see a group shot of the Reo family 

If you get tired of the Chalice and want to sell, keep me in mind please


----------



## RoSsIkId

Rob Fisher said:


> There have been a few REO's that have joined the family and a few that have left... here is the family as it stands today!
> View attachment 32121
> View attachment 32122
> View attachment 32123
> View attachment 32124



Oom @Rob Fisher we have spoken a few times. I look up to like a older brother. You know the one that gives me advice and so on. One day I would also like to help people like you help this forum.

So oom, in all respect im am here to help and hold your Reo if be. And I know you would rather hear it from me. But you have a Reo problem. There are groups that can help with this.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

RoSsIkId said:


> Oom @Rob Fisher we have spoken a few times. I look up to like a older brother. You know the one that gives me advice and so on. One day I would also like to help people like you help this forum.
> 
> So oom, in all respect im am here to help and hold your Reo if be. And I know you would rather hear it from me. But you have a Reo problem. There are groups that can help with this.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> View attachment 32304
> 
> 
> Just received these from @Genosmate. Never quite sure whether to post here or in the REO mail thread so here goes. Black anodized LP REO Grand (adjustable 510), authentic Nuppin V1 with spare brass AFC, Odin, Chalice 3 and two atty stands. Now the fun begins.



Now this is a Chicken Dinner Vape Mail! Congrats @Blu_Marlin!


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> View attachment 32304
> 
> 
> Just received these from @Genosmate. Never quite sure whether to post here or in the REO mail thread so here goes. Black anodized LP REO Grand (adjustable 510), authentic Nuppin V1 with spare brass AFC, Odin, Chalice 3 and two atty stands. Now the fun begins.


Awesome selection of atomizers. Play time!


----------



## Blu_Marlin

DoubleD said:


> Great stuff @Blu_Marlin cant wait to see a group shot of the Reo family
> 
> If you get tired of the Chalice and want to sell, keep me in mind please


Just waiting on some vapemail from VM @DoubleD. Not to worry as you were the first to ask, if I decide to sell you will be the first one I PM but I don't give up easily so it might be some time before I decide to pass it on, if it comes to that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Now this is a Chicken Dinner Vape Mail! Congrats @Blu_Marlin!


Thank you @Rob Fisher winner winner chicken dinner indeed (although I must say I prefer a good prime rib steak though)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Andre said:


> Awesome selection of atomizers. Play time!


Thanks @Andre a lot of play time in the near future. I was happy with my RM2 and Cyclone but I kept reading about how good this atty is and what a flavor producer that atty was so when these three came up of sale all at onceI knew it was a sign. The anodized black REO grand was a nice bonus as well. It feels quite solid in hand. I think I might need psychological help with this REO obsession. Any head doctor recommendations, preferably in JHB would be most welcome.
"Start vaping they said, it will save you money they said"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> Thanks @Andre a lot of play time in the near future. I was happy with my RM2 and Cyclone but I kept reading about how good this atty is and what a flavor producer that atty was so when these three came up of sale all at onceI knew it was a sign. The anodized black REO grand was a nice bonus as well. It feels quite solid in hand. I think I might need psychological help with this REO obsession. Any head doctor recommendations, preferably in JHB would be most welcome.
> "Start vaping they said, it will save you money they said"


Lol, also looking for that doctor!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Lol, also looking for that doctor!



He is a specialist and he is fully booked! I have an appointment in 2019.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Recieved these this morning from @Oupa:



Along with some VM4:




Decked out with the attys:




And finally all together:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Alex

wow, awesome stuff, it's like porn for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> Recieved these this morning from @Oupa:
> 
> View attachment 33936
> 
> Along with some VM4:
> 
> View attachment 33937
> 
> 
> Decked out with the attys:
> 
> View attachment 33938
> 
> 
> And finally all together:
> 
> View attachment 33939


Wow, your family has grown. Congrats. Stunning combinations. Enjoy!


----------



## GadgetFreak

Oh thanks to @Oupa for my red door




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> And finally all together:
> 
> View attachment 33939



Oh WOW Vape Porn Baby!  Beautiful collection! REO Nut of note!


----------



## Silver

Wow @Blu_Marlin - your Reo family is amazing!
3 Minis and 4 Grands - you don't play around!
Love it
Congrats on the new ones!

I want to hear what flavours you have in them when they get settled into their daily rotation...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

I like your style @Blue_Marling; "Go Big or Go Home"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

Blu_Marlin said:


> Recieved these this morning from @Oupa:
> 
> View attachment 33936
> 
> Along with some VM4:
> 
> View attachment 33937
> 
> 
> Decked out with the attys:
> 
> View attachment 33938
> 
> 
> And finally all together:
> 
> View attachment 33939



That orange one though 


Awesome collection @Blu_Marlin


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Andre said:


> Wow, your family has grown. Congrats. Stunning combinations. Enjoy!


Thanks @Andre it snuck up on me. You don`t realise how it`s grown until it`s all together. Looking back at that group picture I think I just might have a REO problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW Vape Porn Baby!  Beautiful collection! REO Nut of note!


Thanks @Rob Fisher I must now learn to take better quality/artistic photos like the rest of you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> Thanks @Andre it snuck up on me. You don`t realise how it`s grown until it`s all together. Looking back at that group picture I think I just might have a REO problem.


Lol, do not feel alone...there is a 2015 Woodvil in the classifieds!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> Wow @Blu_Marlin - your Reo family is amazing!
> 3 Minis and 4 Grands - you don't play around!
> Love it
> Congrats on the new ones!
> 
> I want to hear what flavours you have in them when they get settled into their daily rotation...



Thank you @Silver when I started vaping I used to use only one flavour. After Vapecon I started to experiment with different flavours. I also found that I liked the locally produced liquids more than the import ones that I had tried at that time. In no order of preference the following is currently in my rotation, Vapor Mountain VM4 (mini blue door), NCV StrawBshake (mini black anodized), MMM Ashybac (grand white door), Eliquid Project Cowboys Apple Pie (mini red door), NCV Fruloops (orange grand), Complex Chaos Coconut Comfort (grand black anodized) and my own home made NET in the tumbled aluminium grand. As soon as I start to run low on my current stock of e-liquids I will start trying other local liquids. I really hope I don’t find any more e-liquids to put into my rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

johan said:


> I like your style @Blue_Marling; "Go Big or Go Home"


Thank you @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

DoubleD said:


> That orange one though
> 
> 
> Awesome collection @Blu_Marlin


Thanks @DoubleD I agree the wrinkle door on the orange makes it look and feel very nice.


----------



## Silver

Home sweet home 




Big respect for this little lady!

So many trips. Not a single spot of bother in 15 months. And going strong

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Great photo @kimbo!
Stand looks super

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

I took this pic a couple of days ago while working in the lab at one of my clients. 





That's my custom painted door btw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome weigh in 
I would love to have a scale like that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Awesome weigh in
> I would love to have a scale like that!



It's a great scale, but I'm sure they cost a fair whack.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

RoSsIkId said:


> Oom @Rob Fisher we have spoken a few times. I look up to like a older brother. You know the one that gives me advice and so on. One day I would also like to help people like you help this forum.
> 
> So oom, in all respect im am here to help and hold your Reo if be. And I know you would rather hear it from me. But you have a Reo problem. There are groups that can help with this.


I don't think @Rob Fisher has a reo problem. 

I think the reo ladies have a @Rob Fisher problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

I just want to say thanks to @Rob Fisher and @Blu_Marlin. Just showed the wife your collections of reos and now she doesn't think I'm that crazy anymore.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I'm directing this one at you @Rob Fisher and @Blu_Marlin

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Keyaam

Alex said:


> I took this pic a couple of days ago while working in the lab at one of my clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my custom painted door btw.


That looks awesome. Maybe I should buy a grand

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Christos said:


> I'm directing this one at you @Rob Fisher and @Blu_Marlin
> View attachment 34412


LoL @Christos I have a sneaky suspicion she secretly knows what it costs. She initially got me started with vaping by getting me the TWISP double pack for Christmas last year. I was a little disappointed when I unwrapped it, chucked it to one side until January. If I had known this would be so much fun/frustration I would have started sooner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

Reo grand + Derringer 

(subox mini + arctic tank in the background)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> Reo grand + Derringer
> 
> (subox mini + arctic tank in the background)
> 
> View attachment 34601


Ah, see you label your Reo juice bottles properly, like @Rob Fisher. I just use a permanent market, which requires some touching up and some squinting and some interpretation from time to time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> Ah, see you label your Reo juice bottles properly, like @Rob Fisher. I just use a permanent market, which requires some touching up and some squinting and some interpretation from time to time!


Yeah need to label the bottles, otherwise ... i go crazy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Finally, after a bath and a good drying session that took much longer (weeks) because I didn't have the time -

REO Blue has been reunited with Nuppin v1




I am pleased that she is working perfectly.

Side note - it's been a while since I have built a dual coil for the Nuppin. Lol it took me ages. I forgot that it's quite tricky. I was aiming for 0.45 ohms and unfortunately it came out at 0.55 ohms. But I didn't feel like redoing it. And it's still very good. Lovely smooth lung hit.

Here is the coil just after wicking with Rayon. A bit untidy on the one side and the coils are not heating up perfectly evenly. But ja, it will have to do for now. And it still works beautifully.




Those coils are 28g and a tight 1.6mm ID for that crispy vape I so enjoy. 

Juice loaded is Voodoo Dark Forrest... On review... I wanted to test it on a lung hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Keyaam

Back to basics. Unflavored mouth to lung with a 0.9ohm microcoil.

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

Reo Grand with blue vinyl on brass door, soft touch button and Derringer.Some Nostalgia Mad Hatter





Sent using a telegraph

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hands

Gert_Koen said:


> soft touch button


please tell me more about that button


----------



## Gert_Koen

hands said:


> please tell me more about that button


Its nothing special, I cut the rubber of a juice dripper just a little longer than my button in locked position, a tiny drop of superglue on top of the button and hold it down for a few seconds. Its nice because lock still works.
I only did this because I haven't got to buy button yet and hate that bare button.






Sent using a telegraph

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

Gert_Koen said:


> Its nothing special, I cut the rubber of a juice dripper just a little longer than my button in locked position, a tiny drop of superglue on top of the button and hold it down for a few seconds. Its nice because lock still works.
> I only did this because I haven't got to buy button yet and hate that bare button.



cool idea man


----------



## Andre

Gert_Koen said:


> Its nothing special, I cut the rubber of a juice dripper just a little longer than my button in locked position, a tiny drop of superglue on top of the button and hold it down for a few seconds. Its nice because lock still works.
> I only did this because I haven't got to buy button yet and hate that bare button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using a telegraph


That is just awesome creativity, @Gert_Koen. So simple and yet effective and it looks great (KISS). I am going to try that on my black Mini for sure. Would you mind if I posted your picture and explanation in the Reo forum on ECF? Or you could if you are a member there?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gert_Koen

No by all means share it

Sent using a telegraph

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Gert_Koen said:


> No by all means share it
> 
> Sent using a telegraph


Thanks. https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/button-cover-idea.701566/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hot Chocolate really rocks in Alaska!






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Weigh in time

*REO Mini *weighs *148g* 
loaded with 3/4 juice, batt and RM2

According to the Woolies check out scale.




PS - I need one of those scales. He he

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Lol, just found a similar weigh in I did on 30 Mar 15
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-weight.t10010/page-2#post-204097

Weighed exactly the same - 148g

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Lol, just found a similar weigh in I did on 30 Mar 15
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-weight.t10010/page-2#post-204097
> 
> Weighed exactly the same - 148g



I conclude that your Reo is on a well balanced diet .

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sitting at Vancouver airport waiting to board.






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rogue zombie

Ashy Bac loaded... just perfect 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Happy Heritage Day

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Gert_Koen

From my stoep...Surrounded by spring vineyards.



Sent using a telegraph

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> Weigh in time
> 
> *REO Mini *weighs *148g*
> loaded with 3/4 juice, batt and RM2
> 
> According to the Woolies check out scale.
> 
> View attachment 35848
> 
> 
> PS - I need one of those scales. He he


You can speak to me. I work for that company.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

VapeSnow said:


> You can speak to me. I work for that company.



Awesome @VapeSnow!
Will keep that in mind
Do you have an idea what one of those scales would cost?


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> Awesome @VapeSnow!
> Will keep that in mind
> Do you have an idea what one of those scales would cost?


Not sure i just install them. The Ds866 is a great model and thats why woolies have them. I can get a price for you tomorrow but remember these scales have rs232 so that it can work with a pc. You get way cheaper models that does not support that function but still same quality.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

VapeSnow said:


> Not sure i just install them. The Ds866 is a great model and thats why woolies have them. I can get a price for you tomorrow but remember these scales have rs232 so that it can work with a pc. You get way cheaper models that does not support that function but still same quality.



Ok thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Gert_Koen said:


> From my stoep...Surrounded by spring vineyards.
> View attachment 36022
> 
> 
> Sent using a telegraph


That is some stunning view!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gert_Koen

Found a Brass cap for Sharon den Adel!





Sent using a telegraph

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The newest REO in the family... SL/LP with engraved door, Onyx Button, Hellfire Viper atty with 1,6mm air hole, Corian Bone stumpy drip tip. Life is good!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus

Got my new BF atty. Origen little 16! I am sooo impressed. SS 316l build 28g 8 wraps, 0.78 ohm.....vapes like a Rolls Royce. Only downside... Why did I order only one...damn.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Petrus said:


> Got my new BF atty. Origen little 16! I am sooo impressed. SS 316l build 28g 8 wraps, 0.78 ohm.....vapes like a Rolls Royce. Only downside... Why did I order only one...damn.
> View attachment 39592
> View attachment 39593
> View attachment 39594


Ooohh I'm so jealous!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Petrus said:


> Got my new BF atty. Origen little 16! I am sooo impressed. SS 316l build 28g 8 wraps, 0.78 ohm.....vapes like a Rolls Royce. Only downside... Why did I order only one...damn.
> View attachment 39592
> View attachment 39593
> View attachment 39594



I hate to say it again but you should've ordered that second one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> Got my new BF atty. Origen little 16! I am sooo impressed. SS 316l build 28g 8 wraps, 0.78 ohm.....vapes like a Rolls Royce. Only downside... Why did I order only one...damn.
> View attachment 39592
> View attachment 39593
> View attachment 39594


Congrats. This little atty is the best! It only gets better as you try different configurations. Shall soon do a thread on my experiences thus far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The newest REO in the family... SL/LP with engraved door, Onyx Button, Hellfire Viper atty with 1,6mm air hole, Corian Bone stumpy drip tip. Life is good!
> View attachment 39396



Stunning Reo @Rob Fisher 
You must certainly have one of the biggest collections of beautifully customised Reos on the planet!
Reo dedication. I like

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> The newest REO in the family... SL/LP with engraved door, Onyx Button, Hellfire Viper atty with 1,6mm air hole, Corian Bone stumpy drip tip. Life is good!
> View attachment 39396


I see the oversquonking has creeper into that pic @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey

Doesn't matter how many tanks i try I always return to my trusted setup.



Reo rocks!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

jtgrey said:


> Doesn't matter how many tanks i try I always return to my trusted setup.
> View attachment 39629
> 
> 
> Reo rocks!


Awesome paint job!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

jtgrey said:


> Doesn't matter how many tanks i try I always return to my trusted setup.
> View attachment 39629
> 
> 
> Reo rocks!



What Atty is that on the right?


----------



## jtgrey

Viper_SA said:


> What Atty is that on the right?


hi its a UD with drilled out holes @Viper_SA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls.
It is with out further or due I introduce to you the new vibrant KATY.
@Silver @Rob Fisher @Andre

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls.
> It is with out further or due I introduce to you the new vibrant KATY.



Oh Chicken dinner @Clouds4Days! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Congrats @Clouds4Days she does look like a beauty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Clouds4Days !
Looks super
Wishing you lots of joy and many happy vapes
Katy rocks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Clouds4Days said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls.
> It is with out further or due I introduce to you the new vibrant KATY.
> @Silver @Rob Fisher @Andre
> View attachment 47457
> View attachment 47458


Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. Here is your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The REO Family!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> The REO Family!
> View attachment 47762
> View attachment 47763
> View attachment 47764
> View attachment 47765


@Rob Fisher , one word.....PERFECT.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

I have not taken any pictures of my Reo family all together, one of those things on a list that never seems to get done. But I can start adding bits and pieces of it as they come up for use elsewhere here.

Blue Anodized 2011 OG Mini/Hornet and White, Black Anodized, TRB and TRA Mini 1.0's with O-16's/Syner's.





Jatoba and Walnut/Wenge 2014 Woodvil's with 2013 Cyclones.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Spydro
Lovely photos
That blue anodised looks super!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Awesome @Spydro
> Lovely photos
> That blue anodised looks super!



Thank you. That Feb 2011 OG Mini is still as pristine as the day it was made even though it has had multiple owners, It has the updated contacts, but can still only mount carto's, the tootle puffer Hornet I bought for it, a couple of other extra small rebuildable atty's. Since I DLH I don't use it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

Eight of the Reos running Nuppin's.
Four 2015 Woodvil's, four LP Reo Grands.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Spydro

I call this one Calamity Jane for some reasons. She's a lady of the night that had slept with multiple owners before I bought her. The Maple Burl wood was not properly stabilized before it was made into the Woodvil Mini 18490, so she has sort of a twisted personality and ajar disposition. A previous owner may have tried to fix some of that and made it worse. The Brass RM2 she sports was custom machined to fit the brass catch cup by Robert at Reosmods, so kind of a one-of-a-kind that makes for a sweet little compact package with the Syner DT I added. See is one of my "NET's" Reos, the only thing I run in her. Currently it's a DIY Latakia NET.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## rogue zombie

Stunning! Just stunning. 

You not related to Rob Fisher by any chance? 

He also buys up all the world's Reos in preparation of an Apocalypse 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Spydro said:


> Eight of the Reos running Nuppin's.
> Four 2015 Woodvil's, four LP Reo Grands.


0+

Those are great @Spydro. These are my daily machines.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Spydro

rogue zombie said:


> Stunning! Just stunning.
> 
> You not related to Rob Fisher by any chance?
> 
> He also buys up all the world's Reos in preparation of an Apocalypse



Nope, not related to Rob, but we did try to hook up when he was here in The Capitol of Sin last year. It didn't work out, they were not here for long, were already worn out and wanted to do the Grand Canyon (a very long day from here). I couldn't argue with that... if I had visited South Africa in my younger surfing/diving days and time was short I'd have opted to surf a big wave spot or dive with your Great Whites.

I won't be around for the Apocalypse unless it happens soon. But I did go deep as soon as I got and vaped my first Reo in mid Aug 2015. It immediately made all my GP PAPS gear obsolete, that had made all my ProVari's obsolete, that had etc, etc. I vaped it for 3 hours and ordered another from Reosmods, and in less than two weeks had 4 of them in hand. Have 30 now, the last 3 being P67's that I was not going to buy any of at all from the first run. Same story, bought one to support Robert's newest model. The day I got it/vaped it I ordered another, and that night added a third. He told me I needed more Reos like another hole in my head. 

There are plenty of folks that have more Reos than I do, including JC Okie who also just came here. Papa doesn't let on freely how many he has. However it is true that I don't need anymore Reos, and don't really need all the ones I have. But vaping Reos is what I do 24/7/365 (I seldom sleep). All of them are on-line with batts and joose, but I usually vape 3-4-5 at a time based on which liquids I'm in the mood for at that time of the day/night. In a given 24 hour period I may rotate 8-12 different Reos.

Papa Lazarou is the official Reo Enabler though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Alex said:


> 0+
> 
> Those are great @Spydro. These are my daily machines.



Nice combo's. I especially like the blue and TRA together. Blue has always been my favorite color, matches the eyes. But the white matches the beard much closer than the TRA.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> Nope, not related to Rob, but we did try to hook up when he was here in The Capitol of Sin last year. It didn't work out, they were not here for long, were already worn out and wanted to do the Grand Canyon (a very long day from here). I couldn't argue with that... if I had visited South Africa in my younger surfing/diving days and time was short I'd have opted to surf a big wave spot or dive with your Great Whites.
> 
> I won't be around for the Apocalypse unless it happens soon. But I did go deep as soon as I got and vaped my first Reo in mid Aug 2015. It immediately made all my GP PAPS gear obsolete, that had made all my ProVari's obsolete, that had etc, etc. I vaped it for 3 hours and ordered another from Reosmods, and in less than two weeks had 4 of them in hand. Have 30 now, the last 3 being P67's that I was not going to buy any of at all from the first run. Same story, bought one to support Robert's newest model. The day I got it/vaped it I ordered another, and that night added a third. He told me I needed more Reos like another hole in my head.
> 
> There are plenty of folks that have more Reos than I do, including JC Okie who also just came here. Papa doesn't let on freely how many he has. However it is true that I don't need anymore Reos, and don't really need all the ones I have. But vaping Reos is what I do 24/7/365 (I seldom sleep). All of them are on-line with batts and joose, but I usually vape 3-4-5 at a time based on which liquids I'm in the mood for at that time of the day/night. In a given 24 hour period I may rotate 8-12 different Reos.
> 
> Papa Lazarou is the official Reo Enabler though.



Love it @Spydro 
That is awesome to have several devices loaded with great liquids and being able to choose based on what you feel like. I just cringe to think how long a major pitstop woild take

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Spydro said:


> I won't be around for the Apocalypse unless it happens soon. But I did go deep as soon as I got and vaped my first Reo in mid Aug 2015. It immediately made all my GP PAPS gear obsolete, that had made all my ProVari's obsolete, that had etc, etc. I vaped it for 3 hours and ordered another from Reosmods, and in less than two weeks had 4 of them in hand. Have 30 now, the last 3 being P67's that I was not going to buy any of at all from the first run. Same story, bought one to support Robert's newest model. The day I got it/vaped it I ordered another, and that night added a third. He told me I needed more Reos like another hole in my head.
> 
> There are plenty of folks that have more Reos than I do, including JC Okie who also just came here. Papa doesn't let on freely how many he has. However it is true that I don't need anymore Reos, and don't really need all the ones I have. But vaping Reos is what I do 24/7/365 (I seldom sleep). All of them are on-line with batts and joose, but I usually vape 3-4-5 at a time based on which liquids I'm in the mood for at that time of the day/night. In a given 24 hour period I may rotate 8-12 different Reos.
> 
> Papa Lazarou is the official Reo Enabler though.



Well, it's been a real treat - pics of these lovely collections, new to some of us 
So welcome, and please do post away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Love it @Spydro
> That is awesome to have several devices loaded with great liquids and being able to choose based on what you feel like. I just cringe to think how long a major pitstop woild take



In my style of vaping pit stops are considered a waste of time that is better spent vaping. Might sound strange from someone who for a long time has had no responsibilities except to his own whims, and has 24 hours of every day to do whatever those whims are. But I've long outgrown the desire to tinker with gear any more than actually needed to get the quality of vape I seek. IOW, after being a slave to gear far too long in the mech/regulated tube mod days, I have pretty much gone back to KISS with vaping. Reos make that easy to do, as do the right atty's with the right builds, knowing and sticking mostly to the same DIY liquids as well. I dedicate atty's and joose to each Reo, so individually they need very little maintenance. I'd rather be enjoying the vape than constantly cleaning gear, rewicking/dry burning, etc. With my high volume joose usage on average the main constant chore around here is refilling on board Reo bottles. That's especially noticeable when I am rotating mostly mini Reos. My long, slow lung hits, vaping closer to 24 hours a day than not and mostly super sub to mid sub ohm builds use up a lot of joose. Kind of like with all the hots rods and muscle cars I've had all my life... every time you hit the "gas" you can see the "fuel" level go down. I can also run many of my ADV liquids in more than one Reo now that I have cut way back on the number of different liquids I use. By having the ADV's on other Reos with different atty's built to each joose itself, I get different nuances out of each of those liquids depending on the atty/build they are in. Makes for an easy and pleasant change sometimes to not get tired of a joose. Anyway, all of that is in part why so many Reos have accumulated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

rogue zombie said:


> Well, it's been a real treat - pics of these lovely collections, new to some of us
> So welcome, and please do post away.



Happy they are being enjoyed. I have lots of pictures of my Reos (and other retired gear), so will keep adding them a little at a time.

It's also great for me to be seeing what the folks in SA are using. Prior most I have seen have been of Rob's customs on ECF.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Happy they are being enjoyed. I have lots of pictures of my Reos (and other retired gear), so will keep adding them a little at a time.
> 
> It's also great for me to be seeing what the folks in SA are using. Prior most I have seen have been of Rob's customs on ECF.


Your images are most revered and most welcomed. 
It's just a pity reos are hard to come by in these parts and are slightly expensive due to our crap exchange rate

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> Your images are most revered and most welcomed.
> It's just a pity reos are hard to come by in these parts and are slightly expensive due to our crap exchange rate



FWIW, it works both ways across the pond. Back in my tube mod days I bought a lot of gear from Greece, the UK, etc (VapourArt GP, By Leo, Kir Fanis, Senio and other Euro gear) when the USD was weak against the EUR. The EUR was like 30 +/- percent stronger against the USD then than it was last year. So what I bought for high cost back then has been at far less cost since if it was still being made. The up side if there is one is the unicorns I got that were only available for a few minutes, hour or a day back then. IE a GP PAPS TiX with the lowest serial number available outside of company ties on sale day from a very small one time run that sold out within minutes (it's still brand new, unused... I started using Reos instead of tube mods right after I got it).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> In my style of vaping pit stops are considered a waste of time that is better spent vaping. Might sound strange from someone who for a long time has had no responsibilities except to his own whims, and has 24 hours of every day to do whatever those whims are. But I've long outgrown the desire to tinker with gear any more than actually needed to get the quality of vape I seek. IOW, after being a slave to gear far too long in the mech/regulated tube mod days, I have pretty much gone back to KISS with vaping. Reos make that easy to do, as do the right atty's with the right builds, knowing and sticking mostly to the same DIY liquids as well. I dedicate atty's and joose to each Reo, so individually they need very little maintenance. I'd rather be enjoying the vape than constantly cleaning gear, rewicking/dry burning, etc. With my high volume joose usage on average the main constant chore around here is refilling on board Reo bottles. That's especially noticeable when I am rotating mostly mini Reos. My long, slow lung hits, vaping closer to 24 hours a day than not and mostly super sub to mid sub ohm builds use up a lot of joose. Kind of like with all the hots rods and muscle cars I've had all my life... every time you hit the "gas" you can see the "fuel" level go down. I can also run many of my ADV liquids in more than one Reo now that I have cut way back on the number of different liquids I use. By having the ADV's on other Reos with different atty's built to each joose itself, I get different nuances out of each of those liquids depending on the atty/build they are in. Makes for an easy and pleasant change sometimes to not get tired of a joose. Anyway, all of that is in part why so many Reos have accumulated.



Hi @Spydro 
Thanks for the explanations. Lovely to read

I wish I could have more hours in the day 
Still busy with so many things on the day job and the forum duties that I often go for a week or two with very little time to do pitstops. 

But i know exactly what you mean about dedicating a juice to a particular device and atty.
I have the same thing but with far less devices than you 
Makes it simple

But the desire to try new things (juice and gear wise) does get the better of me on occasion, which then upsets the harmony i had going. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JC Okie

I'm sure you guys have noticed that not only does Spydro have an awesome, gorgeous collection of REOs, but he has mad photography skills! He could make an eGo Spinner look desirable.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Spydro

JC Okie said:


> I'm sure you guys have noticed that not only does Spydro have an awesome, gorgeous collection of REOs, but he has mad photography skills! He could make an eGo Spinner look desirable.....



I don't k now about that gal pal. You have more Reos than I do. As for the pics, sometimes I do get lucky and get a few truly great pictures. But most of them are just so-so. I do still have a lot of very high end camera gear from the film camera days, but haven't used any of it for many years. And one of my digital SLR camera's was the highest end one available at one time (also way out dated). I just use the cheapest one of the 3 digi's I still have for these pictures. A little 10MP Canon PowerShot A495 that is way, way, way out dated. Composition, angles, lighting and backgrounds (the fluff) are help cheats with vape gear. Folks tend to notice them more than your failures in other elements of the picture.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro's pics and stories of his collection are legendary. This from a man who came to reoville and announced that he "wasn't going to go crazy" with the reos. That was 18 months and a bazillion mods ago. Do the math, people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JC Okie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Spydro's pics and stories of his collection are legendary. This from a man who came to reoville and announced that he "wasn't going to go crazy" with the reos. That was 18 months and a bazillion mods ago. Do the math, people.


Hahaha. This is so true. Back in the beginning I had one little REO Mini (14500) and thought that was all I would ever need. For months and months it never occurred to me that I'd want or need another one. Besides, back then they were NOT easy to get. He'd make them up in batches of 15-20 at a time and they'd be gone the minute they hit the site. There was no such thing as inventory. Somewhere between then and now my entire mindset did a 180. He started adding colors, making different sizes, then making LP models, then SL doors and bodies, then adding the low-ohms contacts...then the new 510....and he started having REOs on the site --- INVENTORY --- just sitting there saying "buy me!" So what could I do? I had to buy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

Yeah right, like neither of you two had anything to do with it (the old forums card carrying front runner Reo enabler and the sneaky one in the background).  

As a wood kind of guy it was tough enough when I started too... Woodvil's were pretty hard to get and sold for top dollar. Same with my OG VVG. Was real happy to get an original VVG in pristine condition other than the Silver Vein had darkened some. 

Running a drilled out IGO-S on it now days...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Spydro said:


> Yeah right, like neither of you two had anything to do with it (the old forums card carrying front runner Reo enabler and the sneaky one in the background).
> 
> As a wood kind of guy it was tough enough when I started too... Woodvil's were pretty hard to get and sold for top dollar. Same with my OG VVG. Was real happy to get an original VVG in pristine condition other than the Silver Vein had darkened some.
> 
> Running a drilled out IGO-S on it now days...


@Spydro, now you must stop posting your pics, I am on and off Reomods the whole night "instead of sleeping like normal people, looking for another P67, damn, these Reo's are soooooo addictive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JC Okie

Petrus said:


> @Spydro, now you must stop posting your pics, I am on and off Reomods the whole night "instead of sleeping like normal people, looking for another P67, damn, these Reo's are soooooo addictive.


Hahaha, @Petrus! Addictive indeed. And his pictures are so pretty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JC Okie

Spydro said:


> Yeah right, like neither of you two had anything to do with it (the old forums card carrying front runner Reo enabler and the sneaky one in the background).
> 
> As a wood kind of guy it was tough enough when I started too... Woodvil's were pretty hard to get and sold for top dollar. Same with my OG VVG. Was real happy to get an original VVG in pristine condition other than the Silver Vein had darkened some.
> 
> Running a drilled out IGO-S on it now days...


Wow, Spydro...your OG VV even has the very first original button. Neat. He ended up replacing those for anyone who wanted him to. I ended up having mine replaced because it went out, but I loved that first little button and would have kept it if it hadn't gone out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

@Spydro what atty is that on the OG VV?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Life is too short to waste time sleeping. I went through my life with my hair on fire trying to do it all while I still could. So I've never slept like "normal" folks (unless when I was a baby... too far back to remember). The closer to the end of the road I get the more adamant I am about not wasting the time doing it. In time you'll see that I'll post here at any hour of the day or night. I run my errands in the wee hours of the night, catch a short nap now and then only when I do get tired enough anytime day or night that it happens on it's own.

This OG VVG was taken care of, but I sent it back to the spa anyway and had Rob check it out completely. It vapes like a dream. I only use it as a special treat Reo with a pipe tobacco NET in the wee hours of the night when I can sit and ponder old memories with it. I did similar all the years I smoked pipes.

Kimbo... "Running a drilled out IGO-S on it now days...".

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo

Spydro said:


> Kimbo... "Running a drilled out IGO-S on it now days...".


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This is my collection. 

In daily use for 2 months short of 2 years. 




All raw tumbled just with different doors so I know who's who

On the left is REO Blue and REO Red with Nuppins. Mainly fruity menthols in there. For lung hits. 

Then the RM2 family for mouth to lung and accurate flavor. 

REO Black is for tobaccoes. Usually Blackbird. 
REO Silver is for any other juice and typically serves as a juice review device. Currently in there is World Wonders Table Mountain. 

And then REO Mini which is my portable that has only one juice in it and goes with me wherever I go. VM Choc Mint with extra coffee concentrate. 

12mg in the Nuppins and 18mg in the RM2s. Good throat hit and great flavour. 

The family has given me so much pleasure and so many flavour filled vapes. They have also travelled with me on various trips. Such a solid dependable bunch.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## JC Okie

Silver said:


> This is my collection.
> 
> In daily use for 2 months short of 2 years.
> 
> View attachment 47995
> 
> 
> All raw tumbled just with different doors so I know who's who
> 
> On the left is REO Blue and REO Red with Nuppins. Mainly fruity menthols in there. For lung hits.
> 
> Then the RM2 family for mouth to lung and accurate flavor.
> 
> REO Black is for tobaccoes. Usually Blackbird.
> REO Silver is for any other juice and typically serves as a juice review device. Currently in there is World Wonders Table Mountain.
> 
> And then REO Mini which is my portable that has only one juice in it and goes with me wherever I go. VM Choc Mint with extra coffee concentrate.
> 
> 12mg in the Nuppins and 18mg in the RM2s. Good throat hit and great flavour.
> 
> The family has given me so much pleasure and so many flavour filled vapes. They have also travelled with me on various trips. Such a solid dependable bunch.


Those are so cool looking all standing at attention. The tumbled bodies really make the doors pop. Isn't it funny how they each take on a personality.....like members of the family. I tell ya, we're a bunch of crazy (but happy) people.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Okay, so here's a clutch (gaggle? murder? pride?) of the metals (there are more but they're too shy).....




A couple of VVG's (one OG button, one not), a couple of mini 2.1's, and a smattering of grands (mixture of SL's, LP's, and not eithers).

Here's another shot with them at muster to show the atties a tad better (each one gets a unique one, the spoiled little brats)....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## JC Okie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Okay, so here's a clutch (gaggle? murder? pride?) of the metals (there are more but they're too shy).....
> 
> View attachment 47997
> 
> 
> A couple of VVG's (one OG button, one not), a couple of mini 2.1's, and a smattering of grands (mixture of SL's, LP's, and not eithers).
> 
> Here's another shot with them at muster to show the atties a tad better (each one gets a unique one, the spoiled little brats)....
> 
> View attachment 47998


Nice. Very, very nice.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

My gosh @Papa_Lazarou - that is a fine "clutch" indeed!
Marvellous!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

JC Okie said:


> Those are so cool looking all standing at attention. The tumbled bodies really make the doors pop. Isn't it funny how they each take on a personality.....like members of the family. I tell ya, we're a bunch of crazy (but happy) people.....



You are so right - they do take on a particular personality 
Also owing to the juices that get put in.

So for example, Reo Black is affectionately known by me as "thumper" because it always has a bold strong juice and a good strong build. This is the "mascot pic" for Reo Black. Haha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JC Okie

Silver said:


> You are so right - they do take on a particular personality
> Also owing to the juices that get put in.
> 
> So for example, Reo Black is affectionately known by me as "thumper" because it always has a bold strong juice and a good strong build. This is the "mascot pic" for Reo Black. Haha.
> 
> View attachment 48018


So....REO Black's mascot pic is a big PINK bunny......Hmmmm. Maybe you should get that P67 with the hot pink door.... It could have a big, black bear as a mascot....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alex

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Okay, so here's a clutch (gaggle? murder? pride?) of the metals (there are more but they're too shy).....
> 
> View attachment 47997
> 
> 
> A couple of VVG's (one OG button, one not), a couple of mini 2.1's, and a smattering of grands (mixture of SL's, LP's, and not eithers).
> 
> Here's another shot with them at muster to show the atties a tad better (each one gets a unique one, the spoiled little brats)....
> 
> View attachment 47998



All I can say is wow.. RESPECT

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Silver said:


> You are so right - they do take on a particular personality
> Also owing to the juices that get put in.



^^^ this, exactly.

Each of mine has a character. Some wake me up, some calm me down, some are mischievous, some are very wise and conciliatory. As Spydro lives by, the marriage of atty, build, and juice is a delicate interplay which, when dialled in, are as well drawn as any protagonist in a play.

I've named them all, as silly as that sounds (although Ruprecht is not at all happy with his name and insists the others call him "Beau" - such a poser, and sooooo Ruprecht).

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

JC Okie said:


> So....REO Black's mascot pic is a big PINK bunny......Hmmmm. Maybe you should get that P67 with the hot pink door.... It could have a big, black bear as a mascot....



I wouldn't want to arm wrestle that bunny for rights to the top bunk.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JC Okie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I wouldn't want to arm wrestle that bunny for rights to the top bunk.



Ha. Too true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Alex said:


> All I can say is wow.. RESPECT



Y'know it's funny, but this was the first time I've actually had more than 3 or 4 in one place to take a pic. Never considered myself to be that much of a collector, but then... there they are. I think I need to look in the mirror and have a talk with myself after all.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Papa_Lazarou said:


> the marriage of atty, build, and juice is a delicate interplay which, when dialled in, are as well drawn as any protagonist in a play



So well said @Papa_Lazarou 
Lovely and 100% true

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

JC Okie said:


> So....REO Black's mascot pic is a big PINK bunny......Hmmmm. Maybe you should get that P67 with the hot pink door.... It could have a big, black bear as a mascot....



Its so funny @JC Okie 
There is some history here on our forum about that big PINK bunny 
A while back I called her "thumper"
And some of the other guys on here made fun of that name saying it was the name of a bunny in a cartoon.
Lol, so i had to find a mean looking bunny. I found that pic as a comeback and it stuck.

Anyway, at vape meets those that have vaped on Reo Black can vouch for her mean character
But she is lovable nevertheless.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Silver said:


> This is my collection.
> 
> In daily use for 2 months short of 2 years.
> 
> View attachment 47995
> 
> 
> All raw tumbled just with different doors so I know who's who
> 
> On the left is REO Blue and REO Red with Nuppins. Mainly fruity menthols in there. For lung hits.
> 
> Then the RM2 family for mouth to lung and accurate flavor.
> 
> REO Black is for tobaccoes. Usually Blackbird.
> REO Silver is for any other juice and typically serves as a juice review device. Currently in there is World Wonders Table Mountain.
> 
> And then REO Mini which is my portable that has only one juice in it and goes with me wherever I go. VM Choc Mint with extra coffee concentrate.
> 
> 12mg in the Nuppins and 18mg in the RM2s. Good throat hit and great flavour.
> 
> The family has given me so much pleasure and so many flavour filled vapes. They have also travelled with me on various trips. Such a solid dependable bunch.



Tres cool collection, Silver. Very structured, and, as we all know, real workhorses. 

I do 12mg in the tootle puffer setups and 3mg in the lung burners. Plus, I'm diving head first into DIY (who's the enabler now, Spydro?), so having dedicated setups is becoming more mandatory to manage the attendant variables.

I like the router dt's with the Nup's, too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JC Okie

Silver said:


> Its so funny @JC Okie
> There is some history here on our forum about that big PINK bunny
> A while back I called her "thumper"
> And some of the other guys on here made fun of that name saying it was the name of a bunny in a cartoon.
> Lol, so i had to find a mean looking bunny. I found that pic as a comeback and it stuck.
> 
> Anyway, at vape meets those that have vaped on Reo Black can vouch for her mean character
> But she is lovable nevertheless.


Hahaha. You feed any bunny tobacco ejuice and it's gonna be mean. And they're all lovable. Even when one of mine is acting up....leaking, or not firing (couple of my Woodvils have had their switches fail) or giving me dry hits....instead of reacting to it like a piece of machinery, I find myself feeling sorry for it. Really strange relationship I have with all mine. The one in my avatar was a "blem" that Rob never put on his site because it has a little gouge on the top left part of the door. I wanted a Cocobolo and was getting ready to trade one of my Woodvils for one on the swap thread and Rob PM'd me and told me not to do it...that he had one that needed a loving owner and he sent me that one. It's maimed, but it's always going to be my favorite.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

A murder of Reos.....I like. WOW, you gaggle of reonaults are causing some real FOMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

Now you all have obligated me to put up my Reo collection too. Glaringly, a P67 still missing. All in daily use. I would not be vaping if I could not have a different flavour every few minutes - my OCD I suppose. Desserts in the Minis, Tarks Select Reserve Matador (NET) in the Zebra/Black Ebony, 5P Bowden's Mate in the Purple Heart, fruits and any other flavours in the Grands.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## JC Okie

Andre said:


> Now you all have obligated me to put up my Reo collection too. Glaringly, a P67 still missing. All in daily use. I would not be vaping if I could not have a different flavour every few minutes - my OCD I suppose. Desserts in the Minis, Tarks Select Reserve Matador (NET) in the Zebra/Black Ebony, 5P Bowden's Mate in the Purple Heart, fruits and any other flavours in the Grands.


Wow! I love your Woodvils. How do you tell your Grands apart? The only difference I can see is the drip tip. I guess they're twins. Really neat collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Its so funny @JC Okie
> There is some history here on our forum about that big PINK bunny
> A while back I called her "thumper"
> And some of the other guys on here made fun of that name saying it was the name of a bunny in a cartoon.
> Lol, so i had to find a mean looking bunny. I found that pic as a comeback and it stuck.
> 
> Anyway, at vape meets those that have vaped on Reo Black can vouch for her mean character
> But she is lovable nevertheless.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JC Okie

kimbo said:


> View attachment 48025


Now _that's_ the "real" Thumper. He's Bambi's friend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Oh sure!!! Take a break to go run a couple of witching hour errands and the thread goes rampant. I'll catch up, but I am also extracting some fresh Peaberry Kona beans to make up a new batch and fast age it for vaping later in the wee's tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> This is my collection.
> 
> In daily use for 2 months short of 2 years.
> 
> View attachment 47995
> 
> 
> All raw tumbled just with different doors so I know who's who
> 
> On the left is REO Blue and REO Red with Nuppins. Mainly fruity menthols in there. For lung hits.
> 
> Then the RM2 family for mouth to lung and accurate flavor.
> 
> REO Black is for tobaccoes. Usually Blackbird.
> REO Silver is for any other juice and typically serves as a juice review device. Currently in there is World Wonders Table Mountain.
> 
> And then REO Mini which is my portable that has only one juice in it and goes with me wherever I go. VM Choc Mint with extra coffee concentrate.
> 
> 12mg in the Nuppins and 18mg in the RM2s. Good throat hit and great flavour.
> 
> The family has given me so much pleasure and so many flavour filled vapes. They have also travelled with me on various trips. Such a solid dependable bunch.



Love the TRA's and the personalities the doors give them. Well thought out game plan as well IMO... you have to plan where you want to be to ever get there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Okay, so here's a clutch (gaggle? murder? pride?) of the metals (there are more but they're too shy).....
> 
> View attachment 47997
> 
> 
> A couple of VVG's (one OG button, one not), a couple of mini 2.1's, and a smattering of grands (mixture of SL's, LP's, and not eithers).
> 
> Here's another shot with them at muster to show the atties a tad better (each one gets a unique one, the spoiled little brats)....
> 
> View attachment 47998





Papa_Lazarou said:


> ^^^ this, exactly.
> 
> Each of mine has a character. Some wake me up, some calm me down, some are mischievous, some are very wise and conciliatory. As Spydro lives by, the marriage of atty, build, and juice is a delicate interplay which, when dialled in, are as well drawn as any protagonist in a play.
> 
> I've named them all, as silly as that sounds (although Ruprecht is not at all happy with his name and insists the others call him "Beau" - such a poser, and sooooo Ruprecht).



I'm in shock... actual pictures of some of an infamous Reo collection mostly only heard of but never seen in numbers. Papa's "personalities" given to them are always great fun, have obvious, inner and hidden meanings. Quite the well traveled scholar he is, yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


> Now you all have obligated me to put up my Reo collection too. Glaringly, a P67 still missing. All in daily use. I would not be vaping if I could not have a different flavour every few minutes - my OCD I suppose. Desserts in the Minis, Tarks Select Reserve Matador (NET) in the Zebra/Black Ebony, 5P Bowden's Mate in the Purple Heart, fruits and any other flavours in the Grands.



Great collection Andre. Love the versatility of it as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Anticlimactic after the last pages of some really great collections out there, but here's a first picture of the first Reo back in mid Aug 2014 (text was added to it later). I bought the STD Mini 2.1 Copper Vein off the classifieds used, it came with the brass RM2, brass button and the already almost black darkened finish. I did a quick build, added a Signature Tip from the UK off one of my GP tube mods, put it to work and was almost immediately hooked on Reos. All 4 STD Mini 2.1's (and both of the Baby Woodvil 14500's) run a Chalice II & III's now days.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Now you all have obligated me to put up my Reo collection too. Glaringly, a P67 still missing. All in daily use. I would not be vaping if I could not have a different flavour every few minutes - my OCD I suppose. Desserts in the Minis, Tarks Select Reserve Matador (NET) in the Zebra/Black Ebony, 5P Bowden's Mate in the Purple Heart, fruits and any other flavours in the Grands.



And for the record, this was the man who got me into the Reos and mentored me the whole way!
For that i will always be thankful @Andre 
We also have similar palates but of late i think Andre's palate has gotten much wider - i just cannot keep up

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spydro

Another old picture when one Reo soon became two with the addition of a LP Grand Silver Vein and my first 2013 Cyclone.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> Anticlimactic after the last pages of some really great collections out there, but here's a first picture of the first Reo back in mid Aug 2014 (text was added to it later). I bought the STD Mini 2.1 Copper Vein off the classifieds used, it came with the brass RM2, brass button and the already almost black darkened finish. I did a quick build, added a Signature Tip from the UK off one of my GP tube mods, put it to work and was almost immediately hooked on Reos. All 4 STD Mini 2.1's (and both of the Baby Woodvil 14500's) run a Chalice II & III's now days.



Ah, patient zero of the infection, then.

Such an innocuous looking little thing. Who knew?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Useful 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Spydro said:


> Another old picture when one Reo soon became two with the addition of a LP Grand Silver Vein and my first 2013 Cyclone.


Ahhh... the one on the right is the same finish as my one and only 

Well, its currently in the rebuilding phase. I want to get it down raw.

All these awesome pics are lighting the fire under my ass to get on with it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Dug up another old picture to use in the Atomic thread... Fool's Gold running an Atomic.
(Fool's Gold was bought on April 1st last year, hence the moniker given to it.)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Here's a small slaughter of woodvils...




Zebra 2015 (named Quagga, after an extinct species) sporting a snapdragon.
Cherry 2015 (named Blossum - she insists on the unique spelling) with a vector (so don't call her dainty).
Lacewood 2014 (named Victoria, and yes, she has a secret) with a graal (because she would never drink from a mere cup).
Wenge 2015 (named Xhosa - named before I came to this forum, true story - and yes, you need to pronounce the click) with a stumpy.
Jatoba (I believe) 2014 18490 (named Cricket) with a NFA.

I switch between tootle puff and DL setups throughout the day/night depending on mood. The woodies, I mostly use when I get settled into something comfortable - watching a movie, reading a book, playing mah-jong. Not that they need babying, but they've never left the house. They live vicariously through the stories of the outside world brought home by their metal brothers and sisters.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Thats such a great collection of Woodvils @Papa_Lazarou 
Love the names 
Interestong that they all have different atties. Must take some time to get each one dialled in perfectly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Silver said:


> Thats such a great collection of Woodvils @Papa_Lazarou
> Love the names
> Interestong that they all have different atties. Must take some time to get each one dialled in perfectly



Thanks.

Ah, but the matching of mod, atty, and juice is the art.

When I smoked, I was a convenience store buyer - one pack at a time for decades. I had my brand, don't even remember why I chose it (prolly had something to do with a girl), and I used disposable lighters. The biggest decision was what colour plastic I wanted the lighter to be. I tried pipes, but they didn't take. I've had maybe 12 cigars in my life. I was a set-it-and-forget-it monothematic smoker.

With vaping, though, I'm an experimenting fool, trying it all (well, most of it anyway) and loving the fine tuning. It's like I was a frozen dinner man before (eating to live, if that isn't too macabrely ironic) and now I'm an amateur chef (living to eat).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Indeed @Papa_Lazarou 
That is so true. I was the same as you. Same box of cigarettes for nearly two decades. I did try menthol cogarettes but they didnt take on. 

And now its like being in a massive theme park with so many rides one doesnt know even where to go next. I will say though that this forum is what makes it like this for me. Without it I would probably still be on the same vape and juices I started on. Lol.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Silver said:


> Indeed @Papa_Lazarou
> That is so true. I was the same as you. Same box of cigarettes for nearly two decades. I did try menthol cogarettes but they didnt take on.
> 
> And now its like being in a massive theme park with so many rides one doesnt know even where to go next. I will say though that this forum is what makes it like this for me. Without it I would probably still be on the same vape and juices I started on. Lol.



Oh, heck yeah. Forums like these are full of enablers.

(I said that with a straight face, Spydro and JC... a stone cold straight face)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Oh, heck yeah. Forums like these are full of enablers.
> 
> (I said that with a straight face, Spydro and JC... a stone cold straight face)



You can fool some of the folks some of the time, even some maybe most of the time, but you can't fool JC or I... we know you and your ways very well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Black anodized LP/SL Mini 2.1... Black Nuppin' V2 running a DIY I came up with for it... Poison.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Spydro said:


> Black anodized LP/SL Mini 2.1... Black Nuppin' V2 running a DIY I came up with for it... Poison.


Oh please, please do share DIY juice recipes - especially ones you call 'Poison'.

We have access to the majority of DIY ingredients, popular in the US.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jifjifjif

Meet "Tickle", my SL/LP Coppervein Grand (clear-coated, of course)

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

jifjifjif said:


> View attachment 48184
> 
> 
> Meet "Tickle", my SL/LP Coppervein Grand (clear-coated, of course)



Beautiful REO! And a very warm welcome @jifjifjif! Good to have you here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jifjifjif

Thanks so much. I really appreciate the invite and hospitality!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> You can fool some of the folks some of the time, even some maybe most of the time, but you can't fool JC or I... we know you and your ways very well.



Shhhhh... there's new victi... er... people here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

That's a good looking reo there @jifjifjif, and welcome.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

jifjifjif said:


> View attachment 48184
> 
> 
> Meet "Tickle", my SL/LP Coppervein Grand (clear-coated, of course)


Wow that's seriously gorgeous!



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Don't think I've seen a Copper Vein before. That's very high up on my list now.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

rogue zombie said:


> Don't think I've seen a Copper Vein before. That's very high up on my list now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Why, there's one right here with your name on it.....
http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=37&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Why, there's one right here with your name on it.....
> http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=37&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3


Oh man, one day.

Stunning 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Why, there's one right here with your name on it.....
> http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=37&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3



And @rogue zombie if you do buy it make sure you clear coat it right away... I had one... didn't clear coat it and in no time at all it was almost black!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Spydro

The Jif did it right coating it right out of the box. All 4 of my veins are darker than when new (especially the first Reo bough used, a copper vein mini that was already almost solid black.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> And @rogue zombie if you do buy it make sure you clear coat it right away... I had one... didn't clear coat it and in no time at all it was almost black!


I shall remember that. Thank you. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

*4 + 4 = 1000 
*
(4 Mech Woodies & 4 Nuppin's put together is batting 1000).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

jifjifjif said:


> View attachment 48184
> 
> 
> Meet "Tickle", my SL/LP Coppervein Grand (clear-coated, of course)


What is not to like, a clear coated Coppervein (wish I knew about that with one of my first Reos) with an OL16! Pity about the holes, but I have learned to live with them too.
Most welcome. Happy to have your company.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

A very nice bonus score when I acquired the Feb 2011 OG Mini Blue Anodized is it came with a mint black leather 2009 Janty holster. It's a perfect fit to protect it from harm, simply clip in a shirt pocket/on a belt to carry the OG Mini when I go out on my wee hours of the night walks. But the new BF Hornet tootle puffer atty I bought for it didn't work well for my LDLH's, so it was seldom taken. Fortunately the Janty is also a perfect fit for all my Mini 1.0's as well that now days all run 0-16's that work extremely well for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Spydro

What does "OG" stand for if i may ask?

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Spydro

I've always assumed my OG VV Grand as "original gear" because it is the first model of VV Grand (circa 1/2012). This mini 14500 is a first model as well, but from the second run 2/2011 (a very small almost unknown first run is believed by folks were made/sold summer of 2010).

Anyway, JC will know for sure what "OG" signifies. She's had Reos from around those earliest times.

ETA: The blue of the mini is the old original blue anodized that is said did not get used on the "OG" mini until the second run. IMO a much nicer blue than what came later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

rogue zombie said:


> Oh please, please do share DIY juice recipes - especially ones you call 'Poison'.
> 
> We have access to the majority of DIY ingredients, popular in the US.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I rarely do fruit, bakery, desert, candy, menthol, etc, vapes... I do strong drinks and NET's mostly. Some of my DIY is so in your face that it doesn't put hair on your chest, it melts it off (handy for the ladies); or could jump start a mule back into action that had been dead for 20 years (couch potato remedies). I've always considered recipes to be speculative at best when individual taste is subjective. So the closest I come to giving recipes for joose to folks is to suggest possible ingredient combos. They can then figure out on their own what percentage of each fills their bill and come up with their own mix/substitutions that has a far better chance of being something they will like.

Poison: Lavender, Ameretto, Everclear, Koolada 10%, Sour in a mix that can/will take your breathe away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> could jump start a mule back into action that had been dead for 20 years



Lol, this cracked me up @Spydro 

But it sounds appealing to me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Spydro said:


> I rarely do fruit, bakery, desert, candy, menthol, etc, vapes... I do strong drinks and NET's mostly. Some of my DIY is so in your face that it doesn't put hair on your chest, it melts it off (handy for the ladies); or could jump start a mule back into action that had been dead for 20 years (couch potato remedies). I've always considered recipes to be speculative at best when individual taste is subjective. So the closest I come to giving recipes for joose to folks is to suggest possible ingredient combos. They can then figure out on their own what percentage of each fills their bill and come up with their own mix/substitutions that has a far better chance of being something they will like.
> 
> Poison: Lavender, Ameretto, Everclear, Koolada 10%, Sour in a mix that can/will take your breathe away.



Lol... that does sound interesting. Potent, but interesting.

I mostly look and use other folks recipes as reference for ideas. Then I normally tone it down to my like, as I like low-flavour juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

From hiphop/gang culture, "OG" means Original Gangster - a term of respect for founding gang members. It's been adopted to mean anything original or first edition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> From hiphop/gang culture, "OG" means Original Gangster - a term of respect for founding gang members. It's been adopted to mean anything original or first edition.



Thanks OG Papa...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Just had to do it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## rogue zombie

johan said:


> Just had to do it
> 
> View attachment 48314


She is still looking beautiful...

The Reo. For clarity.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## johan

rogue zombie said:


> She is still looking beautiful...
> 
> The Reo. For clarity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



She also think so, I assume.


----------



## Silver

@johan that is classic!!
Lol

PS - we missed you at the 5 March JHB vape meet. A vape meet without you is not the same


----------



## hands

A warm welcome to you @jifjifjif

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> @johan that is classic!!
> Lol
> 
> PS - we missed you at the 5 March JHB vape meet. A vape meet without you is not the same



Missed you guys too .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

rogue zombie said:


> She is still looking beautiful...
> 
> The Reo. For clarity.



It's okay. It's a safe room here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> It's okay. It's a safe room here.


Lol...





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevape;)

Can anyone show me the Reo Pub as I have only been able to stand outside the gates of Reoville but this morning I got myself a gate pass

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Andre

Stevape;) said:


> View attachment 48334
> 
> Can anyone show me the Reo Pub as I have only been able to stand outside the gates of Reoville but this morning I got myself a gate pass


Great stuff. Congrats. Hope you enjoy the Reo. Do shout if you have any questions. Here is your official Reonaut badge/pass.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Thanx @Andre will do and thank you to @Rob Fisher for the little nudge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Congrats. Hope you enjoy the Reo. Do shout if you have any questions. Here is your official Reonaut badge/pass.



Now if there was one that said Las Vegas, or Capitol of Sin on it I'd be set.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Stevape;) said:


> View attachment 48334
> 
> Can anyone show me the Reo Pub as I have only been able to stand outside the gates of Reoville but this morning I got myself a gate pass



Hey welcome welcome 

I was tempted by this one - the R1500 if Im not mistaken. I think it looks great with that door.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

oh and @Stevape;) 

You might want to stick an O-Ring under the atty before screwing it in. This way you can get the airholes to the side.
I used the Derringer on mine, and it was most comfortable when the airholes were at the side.

A valuable trick @Andre taught me with the older (non-adjustable) 510's.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> oh and @Stevape;)
> 
> You might want to stick an O-Ring under the atty before screwing it in. This way you can get the airholes to the side.
> I used the Derringer on mine, and it was most comfortable when the airholes were at the side.
> 
> A valuable trick @Andre taught me with the older (non-adjustable) 510's.


That also depends on how he holds the Reo when vaping. If slim side facing him, those air holes are fine. If wide side facing him, it is as you said. One tends to get gurgling if an air hole points towards the ground when vaping. The o-ring has the additional benefit of preventing some wear and tear on the silicone gasket inside the 510 connection (in case of non-adjustable 510s).

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> That also depends on how he holds the Reo when vaping. If slim side facing him, those air holes are fine. If wide side facing him, it is as you said. One tends to get gurgling if an air hole points towards the ground when vaping. The o-ring has the additional benefit of preventing some wear and tear on the silicone gasket inside the 510 connection (in case of non-adjustable 510s).



Oh yes of coarse. I always assume everyone holds the mod fat side facing them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;)

rogue zombie said:


> Hey welcome welcome
> 
> I was tempted by this one - the R1500 if Im not mistaken. I think it looks great with that door.



Some trading was involved here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stevape;)

Actually holding it narrow side facing me so for me its all good. Just finished a tiny twisted 30gauge coil on the RM about to see how it goes. Wonder if I still know how to MTL lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

johan said:


> Just had to do it
> 
> View attachment 48314


Wow, nice cow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Stevape;) said:


> View attachment 48334
> 
> Can anyone show me the Reo Pub as I have only been able to stand outside the gates of Reoville but this morning I got myself a gate pass



Congrats on the new Reo @Stevape;) 
Wishing you many joyful and flavour filled vapes ahead!
Super!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

My smallest metal Reos are the OG Mini and Mini 1.0's. Brickles, my tumbled solid brass 1.0 (TRB) is the heaviest of all my Reos by a fair margin, outweighing even the OG VV Grand. So it is NOT a Mini that I take when I go out to run errands or for walks in the wee hours of the night. I call it Brickles because it sparkles in any light and it's weight suggest a brick of solid gold. Like with all my 1.0's it sports an O-16 atty with Syner DT, and I keep one of my favorite DIY coffee liquids in it.

Reosmods has a few TRB's left on clearance at a very attractive reduced price off the retail they were marked at. Robert also has some of the highly polished solid brass versions at a reduced price as well ($50 more than the TRB). Just saying... they're extra special Mini's.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> My smallest metal Reos are the OG Mini and Mini 1.0's. Brickles, my tumbled solid brass 1.0 (TRB) is the heaviest of all my Reos by a fair margin, outweighing even the OG VV Grand. So it is NOT a Mini that I take when I go out to run errands or for walks in the wee hours of the night. I call it Brickles because it sparkles in any light and it's weight suggest a brick of solid gold. Like with all my 1.0's it sports an O-16 atty with Syner DT, and I keep one of my favorite DIY coffee liquids in it.
> 
> Reosmods has a few TRB's left on clearance at a very attractive reduced price off the retail they were marked at. Robert also has some of the highly polished solid brass versions at a reduced price as well ($50 more than the TRB). Just saying... they're extra special Mini's.



^^ This one... right here... this one is special. Very unique mod and I suspect there will never be more than a very few of these.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Can't compete with @Spydro re photography, but just to let the other mediocre photographers like me, feel better, here's one from last year:

​

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

johan said:


> Can't compete with @Spydro re photography, but just to let the other mediocre photographers like me, feel better, here's one from last year:
> 
> View attachment 48399​



A fine, fine triptych. I tip my (similar) cap to you, sir.


----------



## johan

Papa_Lazarou said:


> A fine, fine triptych. I tip my (similar) cap to you, sir.



Thanks for the "triptych" compliment (had to google the meaning: "a set of three associated artistic, literary, or musical works intended to be appreciated together"), I think I already had too much stout, as I see 4 items in the photo - maybe it should be "quadtych" .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

johan said:


> Thanks for the "triptych" compliment (had to google the meaning: "a set of three associated artistic, literary, or musical works intended to be appreciated together"), I think I already had too much stout, as I see 4 items in the photo - maybe it should be "quadtych" .



Heh - I counted the glass and can as one (drink).

As it's morning here on a work day, I've substituted a chai latte for the stout....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Papa_Lazarou said:


> A fine, fine triptych. I tip my (similar) cap to you, sir.



Thanks for the "triptych" compliment (had to google the meaning: "a set of three associated artistic, literary, or musical works intended to be appreciated together"), I think I already had too much stout, as I see 4 items in the photo - maybe it should be "quadtych" 


Papa_Lazarou said:


> Heh - I counted the glass and can as one (drink).
> 
> As it's morning here on a work day, I've substituted a chai latte for the stout....
> 
> View attachment 48400



Over here in Ireland we have a Guinness in the mornings (before breakfast) - after all, how can you drink or eat on an empty stomach?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Spydro

johan said:


> Can't compete with @Spydro re photography, but just to let the other mediocre photographers like me, feel better, here's one from last year:
> 
> View attachment 48399​



It's not a competition @johan.  I probably have an advantage in that I have nothing but time on my hands, so fiddling around with anything that passes the long hours day-night after day-night is what I do.

Besides... you picture is real life, not the fantasies I dream up from a lifetime of taking pictures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Spydro said:


> It's not a competition @johan.  I probably have an advantage in that I have nothing but time on my hands, so fiddling around with anything that passes the long hours day-night after day-night is what I do.
> 
> Besides... you picture is real life, not the fantasies I dream up from a lifetime of taking pictures.



I know its not a competition (just some light heartedness from my side), but your photos are really outstanding - spotted some of your artistry on ECF a year + ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> Now if there was one that said Las Vegas, or Capitol of Sin on it I'd be set.



Here you go, pard...

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Neal

rogue zombie said:


> Stunning! Just stunning.
> 
> You not related to Rob Fisher by any chance?
> 
> He also buys up all the world's Reos in preparation of an Apocalypse
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I have heard the medical profession now have a term to describe the condition of compulsive and obsessive purchasing and stockpiling of the Reo mod: Fisheritis.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Neal said:


> I have heard the medical profession now have a term to describe the condition of compulsive and obsessive purchasing and stockpiling of the Reo mod: Fisheritis.



I am a rank amateur when compared to @Papa_Lazarou, @Spydro and the likes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stevape;)

So then acute PaLazDro seem in order.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spydro

johan said:


> I know its not a competition (just some light heartedness from my side), but your photos are really outstanding - spotted some of your artistry on ECF a year + ago.



I know we are on the same page and good to go @johan.  Just thought folks should know why I go overboard on some pictures. I'm using a cheap point and shoot camera that is quite out dated (Canon PowerShot A495) and without a good place to take pictures in my bungalow (why I use the wild backdrops and text overlays). So part of the fun for me is trying to get at least acceptable pictures with less than stellar gear in less than stellar conditions. I have a couple of better digital zoom and SLR camera's, also long out dated, but I have never liked them so don't use them. For the real deal I'd have to dig out my professional film cameras/lenses/filters, strobes, copy stand, light tents, lighting and deal with the hassles of getting those pics taken to digital format. The P&S is way easier and faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Here you go, pard...
> 
> View attachment 48454




Thanks Papa. For the first time ever I am a real, badge carrying Reonaut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I am a rank amateur when compared to @Papa_Lazarou, @Spydro and the likes!



Have to disagree with that @Rob Fisher.  A bunch of stock Reos tend to be just shades of pale next to your customs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> Have to disagree with that @Rob Fisher.  A bunch of stock Reos tend to be just shades of pale next to your customs.



Here here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Happy St. Patrick's Day.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

jifjifjif said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> View attachment 48546



Booyeah! jif in da house


----------



## Henry Etta

Hey there everyone!
I'll just post this pic here, as it really is one of my favorites of my REO, in it's natural environment...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Henry Etta said:


> Hey there everyone!
> I'll just post this pic here, as it really is one of my favorites of my REO, in it's natural environment...
> View attachment 48619



HANK!! You're here 

Love this pic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Henry Etta

Papa_Lazarou said:


> HANK!! You're here
> 
> Love this pic.


You bet I am! Thanks for leading me here, Papa! 
Might take me a minute to get my bearings... but glad to see some familiar faces.
Hi Jif! And Sydro, and Rob! We'll have to continue the "after dark" thread here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Henry Etta said:


> You bet I am! Thanks for leading me here, Papa!
> Might take me a minute to get my bearings... but glad to see some familiar faces.
> Hi Jif! And Sydro, and Rob! We'll have to continue the "after dark" thread here.



And a very warm welcome @Henry Etta!  After Dark will rule again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Have already posted a picture of Brickles, a bold tumbled solid brass Mini 1.0 running an O-16. He doesn't know it yet, but he is about to have a lady friend. She has similar roots, is a tumbled solid brass Mini 1.0 and O-16, but that's where the likeness ends..... because she is after all.....







..... a Forest Nymph. I have not decided yet if they will be introduced this weekend or not, for now I am taking up all of her time. 



But I did make a quick picture to ward off the lynch mob. Will make a better one later.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Spydro said:


> Have already posted a picture of Brickles, a bold tumbled solid brass Mini 1.0 running an O-16. He doesn't know it yet, but he is about to have a lady friend. She has similar roots, is a tumbled solid brass Mini 1.0 and O-16, but that's where the likeness ends..... because she is after all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... a Forest Nymph. I have not decided yet if they will be introduced this weekend or not, for now I am taking up all of her time.
> 
> 
> 
> But I did make a quick picture to ward off the lynch mob. Will make a better one later.


Stunning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Henry Etta said:


> Hey there everyone!
> I'll just post this pic here, as it really is one of my favorites of my REO, in it's natural environment...
> View attachment 48619


Beautiful grain of wood that!

And... most welcome 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> Have already posted a picture of Brickles, a bold tumbled solid brass Mini 1.0 running an O-16. He doesn't know it yet, but he is about to have a lady friend. She has similar roots, is a tumbled solid brass Mini 1.0 and O-16, but that's where the likeness ends..... because she is after all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... a Forest Nymph. I have not decided yet if they will be introduced this weekend or not, for now I am taking up all of her time.
> 
> 
> 
> But I did make a quick picture to ward off the lynch mob. Will make a better one later.



She looks like trouble (not that there's anything wrong with that).

Congrats, pard, on a really unique stunner.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> She looks like trouble (not that there's anything wrong with that).
> 
> Congrats, pard, on a really unique stunner.



Thanks buddy. Glad to have it. I do really like the Mini 1.0/O-16 combo a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Henry Etta said:


> Hey there everyone!
> I'll just post this pic here, as it really is one of my favorites of my REO, in it's natural environment...
> View attachment 48619



Warm welcome to the forum @Henry Etta 
That is a winner photo indeed
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ernest

Spydro said:


> Have already posted a picture of Brickles, a bold tumbled solid brass Mini 1.0 running an O-16. He doesn't know it yet, but he is about to have a lady friend. She has similar roots, is a tumbled solid brass Mini 1.0 and O-16, but that's where the likeness ends..... because she is after all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... a Forest Nymph. I have not decided yet if they will be introduced this weekend or not, for now I am taking up all of her time.
> 
> 
> 
> But I did make a quick picture to ward off the lynch mob. Will make a better one later.



Wow! Just love the patina on that. Looks great, thank you for sharing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Henry Etta

Spydro said:


> Have already posted a picture of Brickles, a bold tumbled solid brass Mini 1.0 running an O-16. He doesn't know it yet, but he is about to have a lady friend. She has similar roots, is a tumbled solid brass Mini 1.0 and O-16, but that's where the likeness ends..... because she is after all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... a Forest Nymph. I have not decided yet if they will be introduced this weekend or not, for now I am taking up all of her time.
> 
> 
> 
> But I did make a quick picture to ward off the lynch mob. Will make a better one later.


Dang, those are hawt! Is that forced patina?
EDIT: I see that it is. Any trouble with durability? I love that look-- had a patina Nuppin ring a long time ago, but the finish chipped off really easliy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Henry Etta

Found a couple of pics.

My first Reo-- mini 2.1 Copper Vein & brass RM2. Oh, and my Lula kitten...




Next 2 Reos-- sparkly blue grand & mini 2.1 TRA



Wow, sorry about the extra large pics

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Lovely pics @Henry Etta 
Raw tumbled aluminium for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Henry Etta said:


> Found a couple of pics.
> 
> My first Reo-- mini 2.1 Copper Vein & brass RM2. Oh, and my Lula kitten...
> View attachment 48662
> 
> 
> 
> Next 2 Reos-- sparkly blue grand & mini 2.1 TRA
> View attachment 48663
> 
> 
> Wow, sorry about the extra large pics



Great pics. That cat looks blissed. What's she vaping? Might want to pick up some.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Henry Etta said:


> Found a couple of pics.
> 
> My first Reo-- mini 2.1 Copper Vein & brass RM2. Oh, and my Lula kitten...
> View attachment 48662
> 
> 
> 
> Next 2 Reos-- sparkly blue grand & mini 2.1 TRA
> View attachment 48663
> 
> 
> Wow, sorry about the extra large pics



Awesome pics @Henry Etta, My first Reo was identical, and it makes me happy to see the Nuppin with Odin driptip on a blue Reo.. come to think of it, we could be twins

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Henry Etta

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Great pics. That cat looks blissed. What's she vaping? Might want to pick up some.


Catnip! Pretty sure it doesn't do the same thing to humans, though, so I'd skip it. Doesn't really taste very good...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Henry Etta

Alex said:


> Awesome pics @Henry Etta, My first Reo was identical, and it makes me happy to see the Nuppin with Odin driptip on a blue Reo.. come to think of it, we could be twins


Thanks! Yeah, that blue grand set-up was one of my favorites. Unfortunately, the metal grands didn't really work for me because I have small girl-hands. The minis are more my size.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Henry Etta said:


> Catnip! Pretty sure it doesn't do the same thing to humans, though, so I'd skip it. Doesn't really taste very good...



Heh - my wife and I went to Kenya and Tanzania on safari a couple of years ago. She's not a fan of chemicals and sourced this organic mosquito repellant made of catnip (apparently that's a thing). We tried it out before leaving and our cats went nuts - one staggered around with a goofy smile on her face, the other ran around the living room walls (yes, the walls).

We thought nothing further about it, went to Africa, were out in Samburu Nat Park and she put some on. After 5 mins, two young male lions started sniffing the air and then locked eyes on her. They came over to our jeep and then rolled around on the ground and rubbed up against the side of the vehicle. The driver started taking pictures - he'd never seen this before. Then they decided they should check out what was IN the jeep and reached up onto the window ledge. Lots of shouting in Swahili, and we were suddenly off. The catnip repellent never made a return visit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Spydro

Henry Etta said:


> Dang, those are hawt! Is that forced patina?
> EDIT: I see that it is. Any trouble with durability? I love that look-- had a patina Nuppin ring a long time ago, but the finish chipped off really easliy.



I don't anticipate any durability problems with it. I know the process Robert used was done right even though most of them didn't turn out as he had hopped "color/patterns" wise, and it has an ample clear coat to protect it. I don't drop Reos/mods, so at worst might bump and tip one over now and then on my desk, etc when reaching for something else. These solid brass mini's weigh a ton, the smallest yet heaviest of all Reos. So they tend to subconsciously remind your hand constantly to "hang on".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Henry Etta said:


> Found a couple of pics.
> 
> My first Reo-- mini 2.1 Copper Vein & brass RM2. Oh, and my Lula kitten...
> View attachment 48662
> 
> 
> 
> Next 2 Reos-- sparkly blue grand & mini 2.1 TRA
> View attachment 48663
> 
> 
> Wow, sorry about the extra large pics


What a gorgeous little kitty.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

Wee hours of the night reminiscing with the quaff flowing freely.....








Magpixxx is pouring out the hot and spicy Chai soul tonight dressed in her alter ego persona.







I didn't catch the colors of the gold anodized door and Manta AFC very well though. Cluttered, but I just had to add some extra special memories from a very fun time in my life long ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Loving your pictures and the stories behind them @Spydro

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Black and white Reo is a stunner !!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Loving your pictures and the stories behind them @Spydro



Get a little tipsy get a little off base. Check!

Haven't forgot that I need to take those Nuppin' build pics for you... been enough issues going on that I haven't got to it, sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> Get a little tipsy get a little off base. Check!
> 
> Haven't forgot that I need to take those Nuppin' build pics for you... been enough issues going on that I haven't got to it, sorry.



No worries 
Am in no rush at all, take your time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

WARMACHINE said:


> Black and white Reo is a stunner !!!



I have a lot of basic black Reos, an all white one, so I had to try the gold mix.  I could make this one all white too, including the DT.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus

THE GIRLS. READY FOR THE WEEK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## WARMACHINE

Petrus said:


> View attachment 48713
> THE GIRLS. READY FOR THE WEEK.


Very nice, I am green with envy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Petrus said:


> View attachment 48713
> THE GIRLS. READY FOR THE WEEK.



Very nice. Love the fully murdered setup.

Still loving that snapdragon?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> THE GIRLS. READY FOR THE WEEK.



Love 3 of those drips tips!


----------



## Petrus

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Very nice. Love the fully murdered setup.
> 
> Still loving that snapdragon?


The Snapdragon is a very special Atty, vaped it this afternoon with some Special Reserve Metador, what a pleasure, and I think the P67 compliment it perfectly.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Super duper lineup @Petrus !!
Stunners

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Ok so I neglected I think her name is AberJean for the day. Only got round to her about an hour ago. 
Been sitting in a spa for over 24 hours. 
I spent the day with my nieces and nephews and my son running around at Emmerentia dam and after that braaing for 10 people. 

Had to Polish the contract because I'm funny that way. Like to know everything is shining even though I can't see it. 

Pics before. 




Pics after:




The final vape loaded with foggs famous sauce, milky way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Clean and shiny
She is beautiful @Christos
Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nothing better than a REO fresh from the Spa!


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Nothing better than a REO fresh from the Spa!


Indeed. I felt a little inadequate knowing that I could never bath a Woodvil.

Apologies but I'm off to bed. My gout is in full force tonight and my hands are stiff and painful as I can't even curl my fingers. 
Highly medicated and I suspect I'll be having drug induced sleep which won't last very long.


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Ok so I neglected I think her name is AberJean for the day. Only got round to her about an hour ago.
> Been sitting in a spa for over 24 hours.
> I spent the day with my nieces and nephews and my son running around at Emmerentia dam and after that braaing for 10 people.
> 
> Had to Polish the contract because I'm funny that way. Like to know everything is shining even though I can't see it.
> 
> Pics before.
> View attachment 48751
> View attachment 48752
> 
> 
> Pics after:
> View attachment 48753
> View attachment 48754
> 
> 
> The final vape loaded with foggs famous sauce, milky way.
> View attachment 48755


@Christos, wow, she is super clean. Nice combo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

ooooo... I just hadda do it. I've really been digging all these murdered setups, so I cobbled one together myself...




I love the red battery peaking through - it reminds me of

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

The two special stabilised Woodvil's (and the SVA) got the Renaissance Wax work over on @Henry Etta's instructions... I must say they look very much happier... especially inside the Woodvil's where there is no poly coating! Will rig them up later once I have given the wax time to work it's way into the wood!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And before my mate from Knysna chirps in (@Genosmate) the Woodvil is a Salmon colour and not pink!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> And before my mate from Knysna chirps in (@Genosmate) the Woodvil is a Salmon colour and not pink!


Matches that "salmon" coloured box on the left.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> And before my mate from Knysna chirps in (@Genosmate) the Woodvil is a Salmon colour and not pink!



Ooooooooh the wax works very nice ...............................................especially on the pink one

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> And before my mate from Knysna chirps in (@Genosmate) the Woodvil is a Salmon colour and not pink!



Kind of looks like tt-pink with a sunburn, yes it does.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

I got REO mail today and the modmaster threw in a little surprise - this crazy brass door with patina...




Pics don't do it justice - it's a hundred shades of green and rust. Dude's gettin' sentimental in his semi-retirement.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I got REO mail today and the modmaster threw in a little surprise - this crazy brass door with patina...
> 
> View attachment 48836
> 
> 
> Pics don't do it justice - it's a hundred shades of green and rust. Dude's gettin' sentimental in his semi-retirement.



Very nice. Like self portraits of us old and moldies.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> Very nice. Like self portraits of us old and moldies.



Heh - the REO(s) of Dorian Gray(s)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Green Stabilized Wood inlaid REO has her first birthday today. It's one year since she arrived from Knysna after being customised by @Genosmate!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Awesome, Rob. Truly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Must be a double celebration then @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> Must be a double celebration then @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 48965


Silly question @Genosmate, the fat daddy 510 BF kit, is it any good? Does it have leaking issues?


----------



## Ernest

Rob Fisher said:


> The Green Stabilized Wood inlaid REO has her first birthday today. It's one year since she arrived from Knysna after being customised by @Genosmate!
> View attachment 48953
> View attachment 48954
> View attachment 48955
> View attachment 48956
> View attachment 48957
> View attachment 48958



a work of art! Love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Christos said:


> Silly question @Genosmate, the fat daddy 510 BF kit, is it any good? Does it have leaking issues?


Do you have a specific version in mind,some are good,some not,if you let me know which one you plan to use I'll try and help you out.


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> Do you have a specific version in mind,some are good,some not,if you let me know which one you plan to use I'll try and help you out.


Was thinking the V5 purely because its the latest.
It really doesnt matter as long as it is a non-leaky 510!
Thanks @Genosmate


----------



## Genosmate

I have some v5's and have fitted one to a mod I made but I never vaped on it or put any juice thru it as it was a prototype.
That said I plan to use them on future mods as they look fine.
IMO much much better than the V3 (which needs modification) and the V4 which doesn't look as good as the V5.
Hope it helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> I have some v5's and have fitted one to a mod I made but I never vaped on it or put any juice thru it as it was a prototype.
> That said I plan to use them on future mods as they look fine.
> IMO much much better than the V3 (which needs modification) and the V4 which doesn't look as good as the V5.
> Hope it helps.


Thanks!

I put a steam crave squonker in the classifieds but Im thinking of retracting the sale and polishing the unit to a mirror metal finish and replacing the 510 and the bottle. ill probably give the 2 spare bottles I have to @zadiac as I know he is looking for bottles. I just need to order a decent 510 and some of those italian squonk bottles.

Sorry for the thread derail but its easier than starting a new thread 

Edit: I also see some 510's in SS on the reosmod site which look like a very good first choice! Seeing as though everything i need will be imported i might just get the bottles and 510 from Rob at reosmods along with some other spares.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Christos said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I put a steam crave squonker in the classifieds but Im thinking of retracting the sale and polishing the unit to a mirror metal finish and replacing the 510 and the bottle. ill probably give the 2 spare bottles I have to @zadiac as I know he is looking for bottles. I just need to order a decent 510 and some of those italian squonk bottles.
> 
> Sorry for the thread derail but its easier than starting a new thread
> 
> Edit: I also see some 510's in SS on the reosmod site which look like a very good first choice! Seeing as though everything i need will be imported i might just get the bottles and 510 from Rob at reosmods along with some other spares.



Sent you a PM so we don't bore the people with whats what


----------



## zadiac

Christos said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I put a steam crave squonker in the classifieds but Im thinking of retracting the sale and polishing the unit to a mirror metal finish and replacing the 510 and the bottle. ill probably give the 2 spare bottles I have to @zadiac as I know he is looking for bottles. I just need to order a decent 510 and some of those italian squonk bottles.
> 
> Sorry for the thread derail but its easier than starting a new thread
> 
> Edit: I also see some 510's in SS on the reosmod site which look like a very good first choice! Seeing as though everything i need will be imported i might just get the bottles and 510 from Rob at reosmods along with some other spares.



Hey bud, what kind of bottles are they? The new Italian ones or the normal Reo type bottles?


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> Hey bud, what kind of bottles are they? The new Italian ones or the normal Reo type bottles?


They are the 2 original bottles that came with the steam crave squonker. 

Sombody might be interested in the sale so this is up in the air at the moment.


----------



## zadiac

Christos said:


> They are the 2 original bottles that came with the steam crave squonker.
> 
> Sombody might be interested in the sale so this is up in the air at the moment.



Oh, ok. Thanks. I'm actually looking for the new Italian bottles, but will buy at some point. I'm not squonking at the moment. Eve is in for repairs and Davina is retired. She's just a nice trophy now, sadly.


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> Oh, ok. Thanks. I'm actually looking for the new Italian bottles, but will buy at some point. I'm not squonking at the moment. Eve is in for repairs and Davina is retired. She's just a nice trophy now, sadly.



Me and you both!
Im thinking of ordering some from reosmods but im still thinking of weather or not is need a p67. There are but a handful left.
If i do decide to order I will let you know so I can arrange some for you as well.


----------



## zadiac

Christos said:


> Me and you both!
> Im thinking of ordering some from reosmods but im still thinking of weather or not is need a p67. There are but a handful left.
> If i do decide to order I will let you know so I can arrange some for you as well.



Thanks bud, that is awesome! I'll def take some when you order. Just drop me a pm and we make a plan. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Ernest

And the family grows..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ernest said:


> And the family grows..
> 
> View attachment 49089



Beautiful collection! So happy to see the Woody in operation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

You ever had a special mod that picked you up when you were feeling bored? Well, this is mine....




His name is Yorick and he is my court jester. I usually run something spicy with him and tonight it's been some lovely DIY apple cinnamon after giving the O-16 a new z-coil. I love all my mods, but this one... well, this one always puts a smile on my face. Perhaps it's his rakish grin. Perhaps it's that sparkle in his... um... all over. In any event, he's my friend with an inexhaustible supply of off-colour jokes who's always there when I need him.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Alex

Papa_Lazarou said:


> You ever had a special mod that picked you up when you were feeling bored? Well, this is mine....
> 
> View attachment 49106
> 
> 
> His name is Yorick and he is my court jester. I usually run something spicy with him and tonight it's been some lovely DIY apple cinnamon after giving the O-16 a new z-coil. I love all my mods, but this one... well, this one always puts a smile on my face. Perhaps it's his rakish grin. Perhaps it's that sparkle in his... um... all over. In any event, he's my friend with an inexhaustible supply of off-colour jokes who's always there when I need him.


Yorick is one awesome looking Reo @Papa_Lazarou

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;)

That Reo just looks badass and I love the look of it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

@Papa_Lazarou, I like it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

I had a few doors that I wanted to try on my TRA P67 so here goes.
With a used and abused brass door



With a black wrinkle door



With a white door

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

With the family all together

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Petrus

I wonder why the Reo's multiply so quickly?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Petrus said:


> I wonder why the Reo's multiply so quickly?



I think they're born pregnant... like tribbles.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Spydro

14500 Walnut/Maple Woodvil/IGO-S.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Spydro

14500 Bubinga Woodvil/A6.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## jifjifjif

Nice REOs, guys! 

I'll have to take some pics of my little reo family.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> I had a few doors that I wanted to try on my TRA P67 so here goes.
> With a used and abused brass door
> View attachment 49808
> 
> 
> With a black wrinkle door
> View attachment 49809
> 
> 
> With a white door
> View attachment 49810



Awesome @Blu_Marlin !
Love the one with the black door!!
All the best with the P67


----------



## kimbo

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I think they're born pregnant... like tribbles.
> 
> View attachment 49827



I always thought there was a problem, now i know my lonely one has a birth defect

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

kimbo said:


> I always thought there was a problem, now i know my lonely one has a birth defect



Gestation periods vary. Just wait.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Meet Indira, a mod that was my constant companion through India and Sri Lanka. The wrap is her ceremonial dress, covering several traveller's scars from being unceremoniously dropped on trains, in spice bazaars, and once from a tuk tuk (travelling ridiculously above any kind of recommended speed for those death traps).

She vapes a DIY spicy chai exclusively, naturally.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Meet Indira, a mod that was my constant companion through India and Sri Lanka. The wrap is her ceremonial dress, covering several traveller's scars from being unceremoniously dropped on trains, in spice bazaars, and once from a tuk tuk (travelling ridiculously above any kind of recommended speed for those death traps).
> 
> She vapes a DIY spicy chai exclusively, naturally.
> 
> View attachment 50665


Thats beautiful man!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Meet Indira, a mod that was my constant companion through India and Sri Lanka. The wrap is her ceremonial dress, covering several traveller's scars from being unceremoniously dropped on trains, in spice bazaars, and once from a tuk tuk (travelling ridiculously above any kind of recommended speed for those death traps).
> 
> She vapes a DIY spicy chai exclusively, naturally.
> 
> View attachment 50665



Stunning @Papa_Lazarou 
Love it how you and Spydro have flavour dedicated devices!
What atty is that? Looks interesting. Looks like it has a variable airflow of sorts?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@Silver, that is exactly what I try to accomplish, the first time I vaped menthol in one of my Reo's I had such a battle getting rid of the menthol traces that I decided, a mod/atty for a juice. That is why the family is growing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Juno

Calling out to all Reo vapers out there. Can someone please explain the benefits from having a Reo styled setup instead of a standard cleromizer or rta? It honestly do sent make any sense, but I am not discriminating, just a query.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Petrus 

I dont have enough Reos to dedicate them to a juice
I am still on flavour families
Tobaccoes and 'everything else' for my two RM2/Grands

The two nuppins are mainly for fruitier menthols but they do everything. Like DDD for the past 2 weeks. But for lung hits I tend to prefer the fruity menthols


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Lol @Petrus
> 
> I dont have enough Reos to dedicate them to a juice
> I am still on flavour families
> Tobaccoes and 'everything else' for my two RM2/Grands
> 
> The two nuppins are mainly for fruitier menthols but they do everything. Like DDD for the past 2 weeks. But for lung hits I tend to prefer the fruity menthols


Hi, I use my moonshot atty for testing, then to the masters. Tobacco's, Fruity, Desserts, Menthols.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Silver said:


> Stunning @Papa_Lazarou
> Love it how you and Spydro have flavour dedicated devices!
> What atty is that? Looks interesting. Looks like it has a variable airflow of sorts?



Spydie and I maybe take it a little too far and dedicate mods, atties, and builds to particular flavours. Decadent, I know.

The atty is a Matrix V2 and it does, indeed, have an afc. Super little single coil (twisted 28g in this one) flavour chaser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Juno said:


> Calling out to all Reo vapers out there. Can someone please explain the benefits from having a Reo styled setup instead of a standard cleromizer or rta? It honestly do sent make any sense, but I am not discriminating, just a query.



Well, the good news is you're about to get a whoooooole lotta info, methinks.

I'll take a stab...

Basically, REO's do this thing called "squonking", which means we squeeze fresh juice up into the RDA to wet the wicks to vape. It is, essentially, dripping... from the bottom.

Most "I take this really seriously" vapers feel that dripping into a RDA gets you the best vape - cleanest flavour, best coil performance, most control over the build, etc. The REO gets you all that without the major hassle of constantly having to drip juice into the atty from the top.

Most people feel it's a better experience than, certainly, clearomizers. Now, RTA's have come a long way this past year, and their performance can be very, very good. I think a lot of people will prefer it's perceived convenience (eg, it's easy to swap a tank to a different mod) over squonking, but I haven't ever heard anyone say they perform better than a RDA in terms of the actual vape. Sooo... RDA dripping is still considered the most "pristine" vape, and squonking is preferable to hand dripping by many (certainly all Reonauts like us).

That's in terms of the vape performance. There's a whole host of other reasons the REO stands out with distinction within the squonking scene. In no particular order...

* It was there first, and has tremendous respect for what it did to the vaping landscape.

* It's nigh indestructible. These things are build to last, can survive hardships and mishaps that most other mods would not, have replaceable parts for pretty much anything that could ever fail on them, and have excellent customer support (including repairs, should you need it).

* They're fairly highly customizable, and so a lot of people who own them jazz up their appearance. This gives them personality - think what this did for certain cars like the VW Beetle. This results in an atypical emotional attachment to the devices.

* As an early mover in the squonk scene, they've attracted early adopters. These people of keen interest typically have a lot of knowledge to share with each other, so where there are REOs, there are Reonauts, and where there are Reonauts, there is a community of support. "Reovilles" like this one usually have some of the most experienced, helpful, and socially engaging peeps on vaping boards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

So well explained @Papa_Lazarou

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GreenyZA

After Papa's explanation of Reos even I'm keen on getting one. Although I've never looked into pricing, I hear they are on the expenaive side. What is a Reo going for these days? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

GreenyZA said:


> After Papa's explanation of Reos even I'm keen on getting one. Although I've never looked into pricing, I hear they are on the expenaive side. What is a Reo going for these days?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool, but my comments merely echo the sentiments of thousands of Reonauts worldwide.

"Expensive" is a relative term. Where I live and when I smoked, it cost me $10 (about R150) every day. A new REO grand would be paid for in less that 3 weeks of equivalent cost (including shipping, which is, admittedly, less for me than for you). That's new, and they're available at reosmods.com. Used, they are even more reasonable in terms of smoking-equivalent cost, and you'd find good pickings on a big international board.

Classified prices for REO Grands (the model I think most would recommend as a first REO) are in the range of $90-125 (~R1550-2125). You would prolly be hard pressed to get a regulated mod and decent RTA for that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## GreenyZA

Who stocks the Roe in SA? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

GreenyZA said:


> Who stocks the Roe in SA?



Vapour Mountain do... but they don't have stock right now...
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/reosmods/

The only short term option is to either find one in the classifieds here or buy one direct from Reosmods in the US.
http://www.reosmods.com/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

GreenyZA said:


> Who stocks the Roe in SA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour Mountain do... but they don't have stock right now...
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/reosmods/
> 
> The only short term option is to either find one in the classifieds here or buy one direct from Reosmods in the US.
> http://www.reosmods.com/



There's also a group but under way if the urge for a Reo is calling 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reosmods-and-fat-daddy-usa-group-buy.t21542/#post-352137

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Spydie and I maybe take it a little too far and dedicate mods, atties, and builds to particular flavours. Decadent, I know.
> 
> The atty is a Matrix V2 and it does, indeed, have an afc. Super little single coil (twisted 28g in this one) flavour chaser.



Getting the most, literally everything out of a liquid IS the best of the best vape you're ever going to get. So while maybe what @Papa_Lazarou and I tend to do is a self-indulgent luxury, my attitude about it is life is short, so why settle for anything less than the best on this end of my life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Well, the good news is you're about to get a whoooooole lotta info, methinks.
> 
> I'll take a stab...
> 
> Basically, REO's do this thing called "squonking", which means we squeeze fresh juice up into the RDA to wet the wicks to vape. It is, essentially, dripping... from the bottom.
> 
> Most "I take this really seriously" vapers feel that dripping into a RDA gets you the best vape - cleanest flavour, best coil performance, most control over the build, etc. The REO gets you all that without the major hassle of constantly having to drip juice into the atty from the top.
> 
> Most people feel it's a better experience than, certainly, clearomizers. Now, RTA's have come a long way this past year, and their performance can be very, very good. I think a lot of people will prefer it's perceived convenience (eg, it's easy to swap a tank to a different mod) over squonking, but I haven't ever heard anyone say they perform better than a RDA in terms of the actual vape. Sooo... RDA dripping is still considered the most "pristine" vape, and squonking is preferable to hand dripping by many (certainly all Reonauts like us).
> 
> That's in terms of the vape performance. There's a whole host of other reasons the REO stands out with distinction within the squonking scene. In no particular order...
> 
> * It was there first, and has tremendous respect for what it did to the vaping landscape.
> 
> * It's nigh indestructible. These things are build to last, can survive hardships and mishaps that most other mods would not, have replaceable parts for pretty much anything that could ever fail on them, and have excellent customer support (including repairs, should you need it).
> 
> * They're fairly highly customizable, and so a lot of people who own them jazz up their appearance. This gives them personality - think what this did for certain cars like the VW Beetle. This results in an atypical emotional attachment to the devices.
> 
> * As an early mover in the squonk scene, they've attracted early adopters. These people of keen interest typically have a lot of knowledge to share with each other, so where there are REOs, there are Reonauts, and where there are Reonauts, there is a community of support. "Reovilles" like this one usually have some of the most experienced, helpful, and socially engaging peeps on vaping boards.



Well stated... so I'll just add a little something else about how well they are made. Super X made a funny video about torturing a Reo Grand that you folks may not have seen and will enjoy. Russ is a really great guy, a bit of a class clown, but one that has a zest for life and helped a lot of noob Reo folks back in the days when he ran Reoville on ECF.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Well stated... so I'll just add a little something else about how well they are made. Super X made a funny video about torturing a Reo Grand that you folks may not have seen and will enjoy. Russ is a really great guy, a bit of a class clown, but one that has a zest for life and helped a lot of noob Reo folks back in the days when he ran Reoville on ECF.



Before I got my first reo I watched this video and was impressed by the beatings his reos got.
Can't imagine why anyone would do such but worth a watch.


----------



## Petrus

Snapdragon and some ELP Special Reserve. What a way to start a beautiful Sunday morning in the Free State....aka "States"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lovely garden @Petrus 
And the snapdragon of course

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Snapdragon and some ELP Special Reserve. What a way to start a beautiful Sunday morning in the Free State....aka "States"
> View attachment 50684



@Petrus tell me about the Snap Dragon please? Flavour, Build Deck? Is it worth the cash?


----------



## Spydro

Red Jatoba/Ebony Woodvil & Black Nuppin' V2/Syner DT... brass button replace with a black one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> @Petrus tell me about the Snap Dragon please? Flavour, Build Deck? Is it worth the cash?


@Rob Fisher, all I can say is, brilliant. By far my best atty in all aspects. Yes it is bigger than the OL16, but the best vape by far. After all the hassle to get hold of an authentic I am so angry that I didn't pull the triger to order 2. I see @Spydro and @Papa_Lazarou, also own some Snappy 's and I think they will definitely agree about the above. The build looks tricky, but it is easy in fact, compared to the Nuppin for example.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

My only 2 reos 
So excited the woodvil is almost operating again!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> My only 2 reos
> So excited the woodvil is almost operating again!
> View attachment 50727



Nice pair of Reos, and your Woodie came out real nice... well worth the work you put into it.

Two is enough to double vape. More are not really necessary unless you have more than two hands, or have opposable big toes on your feet. 

Why Papa and I seldom post selfies. They are hideous pictures, scary even with hands and feet sticking out in every direction. 
(Does come in handy though if you want to multi-vape, scratch you arse and pick your nose all at the same time though).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Stunning @Papa_Lazarou
> Love it how you and Spydro have flavour dedicated devices!
> What atty is that? Looks interesting. Looks like it has a variable airflow of sorts?



Lol I have dedicated 'Reo bottles' for the different flavour profiles. But having only 1 Reo, means I rewick now around 3 times a day. This is on the weekend.

During the week I shove a good mint/menthol in the eVic/Velocity Mini... and I'm good for the day. Rewick the Reo usually twice at night.

If Santa would stop ignoring my requests for more Reos, there would be a lot more cotton on the planet

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Nice pair of Reos, and your Woodie came out real nice... well worth the work you put into it.
> 
> Two is enough to double vape. More are not really necessary unless you have more than two hands, or have opposable big toes on your feet.
> 
> Why Papa and I seldom post selfies. They are hideous pictures, scary even with hands and feet sticking out in every direction.
> (Does come in handy though if you want to multi-vape, scratch you arse and pick your nose all at the same time though).


My idea is to run the same juice in both reos, one for the road and out and about and another to be the permanent home mod. It's rather tiresome to rewick daily so I would rather have a backup for when I'm lazy.


----------



## Spydro

FWIW, if you could get your hands on some RxW in SA, you'd only rewick 3-4 times a year with a dedicated joose. Even with cotton/Rayon, wicking daily to me is being OCD about wicking, especially in an atty that runs the same joose all the time. I rewick when my LDLH's finally burn the wick or degrade the flavor enough to warrant it other than those running NET's. The right builds for the joose doesn't degrade the flavor/wicks fast enough to need daily around here. And even the NET's, being dedicated and higher quality don't get degraded enough to be rewicked even close to daily here either. But mine are also helped along by rotating a lot of flavors/atty's/mods every day and night too, with none vaped all day and/or all night long.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> FWIW, if you could get your hands on some RxW in SA, you'd only rewick 3-4 times a year with a dedicated joose. Even with cotton/Rayon, wicking daily to me is being OCD about wicking, especially in an atty that runs the same joose all the time. I rewick when my LDLH's finally burn the wick or degrade the flavor enough to warrant it other than those running NET's. The right builds for the joose doesn't degrade the flavor/wicks fast enough to need daily around here. And even the NET's, being dedicated and higher quality don't get degraded enough to be rewicked even close to daily here either. But mine are also helped along by rotating a lot of flavors/atty's/mods every day and night too, with none vaped all day and/or all night long.


After about 10ml my coils are gunked and there is a noticeable flavour degrade. 
Instead of doing it every 10ml I just do it after each bottle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Spydro, I need a dictionary for all your acronyms

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Woodvil back in action. She hits like she means business on the first kiss.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro

Viper_SA said:


> @Spydro, I need a dictionary for all your acronyms



You mean these...  (pretty standard stuff on forums).

FWIW - for what it's worth
RxW - READYxWICK
SA - ought to be obvious IAMA you live in SA
OCD - Obsessive-compulsive disorder
LDLH's - long direct lung hits
IAMA - in as much as

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Woodvil back in action. She hits like she means business on the first kiss.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


>


I just need to say she feels a lot nicer than a polly coat. Feels like a stone that was polished in the hand. 
Soft but smooth and cold.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Viper_SA said:


> @Spydro, I need a dictionary for all your acronyms



Ah yes - the SCAD (Spydro cryptic acronym dictionary)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Ah yes - the SCAD (Spydro cryptic acronym dictionary)


I recall a standard called the TLA (Three Letter Acronym )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Thanx Rob. I'll keep an eye out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

Quilted Maple/Naval Brass Nuppin' V2/Syner Naval Brass Stubby Big Bore,

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, all I can say is, brilliant. By far my best atty in all aspects. Yes it is bigger than the OL16, but the best vape by far. After all the hassle to get hold of an authentic I am so angry that I didn't pull the triger to order 2. I see @Spydro and @Papa_Lazarou, also own some Snappy 's and I think they will definitely agree about the above. The build looks tricky, but it is easy in fact, compared to the Nuppin for example.



The snappy is definitely in my current "Best 5 Atties" list (it's a prestigious award, with cake and everything).

It looks goofy as hell on small mods (it's as tall as most RTA's) and has no business tasting this good given it's chamber size, but there it is... quietly outperforming most other atties.

Aftermarket clear or ultem caps spruce up the appearance some, if that's a show stopper for ya.

Here's a side by side with the Marquis and the Vengeance, two other tall atties that produce nice flavour...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Angie

Out and about with My Reo!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## GreenyZA

Papa_Lazarou said:


> The snappy is definitely in my current "Best 5 Atties" list (it's a prestigious award, with cake and everything).
> 
> It looks goofy as hell on small mods (it's as tall as most RTA's) and has no business tasting this good given it's chamber size, but there it is... quietly outperforming most other atties.
> 
> Aftermarket clear or ultem caps spruce up the appearance some, if that's a show stopper for ya.
> 
> Here's a side by side with the Marquis and the Vengeance, two other tall atties that produce nice flavour...
> 
> View attachment 50847


Holy smoke ... Or should I say Holy Vape... That is just gorgeous!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Angie said:


> Out and about with My Reo!!
> 
> View attachment 50924



Lovely photo @Angie !
Where is that?
So peaceful


----------



## jifjifjif

Papa_Lazarou said:


> View attachment 50847



Seriously nice mods, Papa. Although I never got into the side button, I miss my Woodvil. Those are stunning, brother!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Mini 2.1's, a Chalice II and some of the Chalice III atty's.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Reo Grands I was test running Aeronauts on (that have not been BF'd yet, was dripping them).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

Spydro said:


> Reo Grands I was test running Aeronauts on (that have not been BF'd yet, was dripping them).


 
What is your opinion on the Aeronauts?
I have been eyeing them for a while, but just did not want to go through the admin of testing before making them BF


----------



## Spydro

Lushen said:


> What is your opinion on the Aeronauts?
> I have been eyeing them for a while, but just did not want to go through the admin of testing before making them BF



They are big air big atty's that have the options of top air only, bottom air only or both top and bottom air. Technically builds can be either single or dual, but I found that dual builds where the coils/big wicks all but close off the bottom of the chamber worked the best for me, and especially if bottom air is used alone or along with top air. I like big air for my DLH's, but with both tubes wide open both sides it is too much air that dilutes flavor unless you take a very slow, long draw. So my personal best with them was dual builds with top air only. It comes down to the builds same as in any atty. Dual Clapton's create massive vapor from them, but if the build doesn't match the liquid well some flavor is lost. So dual mono or parallel builds worked better for my liking. I will probably eventually BF 1/maybe both of them for the Reos. But they would not be top shelf attys for them (I normally don't like big atty's on Reos). I also may keep one as just a RDA to use as such.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lushen

Spydro said:


> They are big air big atty's that have the options of top air only, bottom air only or both top and bottom air. Technically builds can be either single or dual, but I found that dual builds where the coils/big wicks all but close off the bottom of the chamber worked the best for me, and especially if bottom air is used alone or along with top air. I like big air for my DLH's, but with both tubes wide open both sides it is too much air that dilutes flavor unless you take a very slow, long draw. So my personal best with them was dual builds with top air only. It comes down to the builds same as in any atty. Dual Clapton's create massive vapor from them, but if the build doesn't match the liquid well some flavor is lost. So dual mono or parallel builds worked better for my liking. I will probably eventually BF 1/maybe both of them for the Reos. But they would not be top shelf attys for them (I normally don't like big atty's on Reos). I also may keep one as just a RDA to use as such.


 
Exactly what I suspected them to be, too airy, and I also don't like a very airy atty.
Thanks for your feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

You are very welcome. This is not an atty everyone would like, or even want for that matter.


----------



## Petrus

Thanks @hands, for the drip tips. Look at her

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Stopped working for 5 mins yesterday to fill these beasts followed by a full 8 hours sitting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro

The Fusion Caps look nice on the Cyclones @Christos. I got one with one of my 2013 Cyclones but don't use it... I only use big bore tips on my Reos (and everything else they will fit).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley

Hello Reoville!






So after messing around with many tanks and mods I've decided to try out the simplicity that is squonking. I initially wanted to get the Kangertech Dripbox, but figured I would enjoy it and want something better so I decided to go straight for the Reo. Loving it so far, no leaking, easy juice change, awesome flavour. I'm still struggling to get the squonking right and suffering a few dry hits occasionally, but determined to get it right.

Anyone have a Cyclone to sell to me?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus

Wesley said:


> Hello Reoville!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after messing around with many tanks and mods I've decided to try out the simplicity that is squonking. I initially wanted to get the Kangertech Dripbox, but figured I would enjoy it and want something better so I decided to go straight for the Reo. Loving it so far, no leaking, easy juice change, awesome flavour. I'm still struggling to get the squonking right and suffering a few dry hits occasionally, but determined to get it right.
> 
> Anyone have a Cyclone to sell to me?


Go and have a look at Vape decadence. They have stock.


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> The Fusion Caps look nice on the Cyclones @Christos. I got one with one of my 2013 Cyclones but don't use it... I only use big bore tips on my Reos (and everything else they will fit).


I believe in using what the manufacturer recommends. Hence the cyclones. 

I hate aftermarket stuff so with my cars I need a full house. I want it all. I refuse to buy a car without heated seats 

I'm experimenting with the drip tips and some of them are quite nice that I got today as they are shorter than the originals. 
Perfect fit though. I found a nice shorter drip tip then that but I only bought one. May need to go get more tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Wesley said:


> Hello Reoville!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after messing around with many tanks and mods I've decided to try out the simplicity that is squonking. I initially wanted to get the Kangertech Dripbox, but figured I would enjoy it and want something better so I decided to go straight for the Reo. Loving it so far, no leaking, easy juice change, awesome flavour. I'm still struggling to get the squonking right and suffering a few dry hits occasionally, but determined to get it right.
> 
> Anyone have a Cyclone to sell to me?


I have an unused cyclone but is not cheap.


----------



## Christos

The one on the dna is a winner. Fits beautifully on a cyclone but I have been wanting a short tip for the uwell for a long time. Only bought one of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Wesley said:


> Hello Reoville!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after messing around with many tanks and mods I've decided to try out the simplicity that is squonking. I initially wanted to get the Kangertech Dripbox, but figured I would enjoy it and want something better so I decided to go straight for the Reo. Loving it so far, no leaking, easy juice change, awesome flavour. I'm still struggling to get the squonking right and suffering a few dry hits occasionally, but determined to get it right.
> 
> Anyone have a Cyclone to sell to me?



Huzzah! Welcome to Reoville, brother 

You'll get your squonk perfected in short order. Now, you do realize that you've just taken the red pill, yes?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Wesley

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Huzzah! Welcome to Reoville, brother
> 
> You'll get your squonk perfected in short order. Now, you do realize that you've just taken the red pill, yes?
> 
> View attachment 51315


Yup, already considering what colour door to get...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Wesley said:


> Yup, already considering what colour door to get...


There is a group buy from the states in the classifieds that hasn't been concluded yet if you want to place an order from reosmods.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Wesley said:


> Yup, already considering what colour door to get...



Atta boy.

Most any door goes with the classic black anodized REO - it's the perfect frame for door art. Let your imagination run wild.


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Huzzah! Welcome to Reoville, brother
> 
> You'll get your squonk perfected in short order. Now, you do realize that you've just taken the red pill, yes?
> 
> View attachment 51315


I passed up the last sx whiteout mod in south Africa today because I would prefer a DNA and also I have my eyes on a DNA 40 Italian sqounking mod that Mr Fisher has.
*sigh* I have squonkolitis and I'm loving it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> I passed up the last sx whiteout mod in south Africa today because I would prefer a DNA and also I have my eyes on a DNA 40 Italian sqounking mod that Mr Fisher has.
> *sigh* I have squonkolitis and I'm loving it.



Well, sir, prepare to be officially enabled

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Wesley !!
Wishing you all the best with her
May you have many many happy flavour filled vapes and lots of joy!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silent Echo

Papa_Lazarou said:


> You ever had a special mod that picked you up when you were feeling bored? Well, this is mine....
> 
> View attachment 49106
> 
> 
> His name is Yorick and he is my court jester. I usually run something spicy with him and tonight it's been some lovely DIY apple cinnamon after giving the O-16 a new z-coil. I love all my mods, but this one... well, this one always puts a smile on my face. Perhaps it's his rakish grin. Perhaps it's that sparkle in his... um... all over. In any event, he's my friend with an inexhaustible supply of off-colour jokes who's always there when I need him.



Wow, that is beautiful.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@Wesley 
Door configuration to wet your appetite.
Same reo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Well, sir, prepare to be officially enabled


As much as I love technology and new developments there is something about KISS that makes squonking mindless. 

The mindlessness might explain why my woodvil got into its horrible state

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I wish someone would stock the glow in the dark buttons locally.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> I wish someone would stock the glow in the dark buttons locally.


My favourite buttons by far. I should have never given you my orange glow on the dark 
Edit: I can't remember if you or @DoubleD got the glow in the dark button.


----------



## Viper_SA

Christos said:


> My favourite buttons by far. I should have never given you my orange glow on the dark



Youdidn't, I got the aluminium one. Think @DoubleD got the orange one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> Youdidn't, I got the aluminium one. Think @DoubleD got the orange one


Sorry my memory is bad. Blame @DoubleD for not having a glow in the dark button.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD

IMG_20160120_182540.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Wesley

Christos said:


> @Wesley
> Door configuration to wet your appetite.
> Same reo.
> 
> View attachment 51326
> View attachment 51327
> View attachment 51328



Simple, yet so beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

@Christos, I'm thinking a plain orange door, how do you think it would look with the black SL body?


----------



## Christos

Wesley said:


> @Christos, I'm thinking a plain orange door, how do you think it would look with the black SL body?


I think it would be stunning. Think of it as lingerie. Any colour looks good when you have the full package in your hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

You boys should be doing real REO fire buttons and not the plastic things... 

Left to right top to bottom.
Blue Agate
Prosiolite
Smokey Quartz
Hematite

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Wesley said:


> Hello Reoville!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after messing around with many tanks and mods I've decided to try out the simplicity that is squonking. I initially wanted to get the Kangertech Dripbox, but figured I would enjoy it and want something better so I decided to go straight for the Reo. Loving it so far, no leaking, easy juice change, awesome flavour. I'm still struggling to get the squonking right and suffering a few dry hits occasionally, but determined to get it right.
> 
> Anyone have a Cyclone to sell to me?


Most welcome to Reoville. I have a Mini just like your Grand - beautiful. Glad you are enjoying the Reo. Squonking becomes automatic after a while. Here is your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> You boys should be doing real REO fire buttons and not the plastic things...
> 
> Left to right top to bottom.
> Blue Agate
> Prosiolite
> Smokey Quartz
> Hematite
> View attachment 51332



You offering US some, uncle @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Wesley

Andre said:


> Most welcome to Reoville. I have a Mini just like your Grand - beautiful. Glad you are enjoying the Reo. Squonking becomes automatic after a while. Here is your official Reonaut badge.



Yessss! Thanks - can I redeem this at a Vape Shop for credit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> You offering US some, uncle @Rob Fisher?



Sure for a price!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Wesley said:


> Yessss! Thanks - can I redeem this at a Vape Shop for credit?


Yip, 1 million Reobits!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> You boys should be doing real REO fire buttons and not the plastic things...
> 
> Left to right top to bottom.
> Blue Agate
> Prosiolite
> Smokey Quartz
> Hematite
> View attachment 51332


Where do we aquire glow in the dark stones ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> You boys should be doing real REO fire buttons and not the plastic things...
> 
> Left to right top to bottom.
> Blue Agate
> Prosiolite
> Smokey Quartz
> Hematite
> View attachment 51332


Also curious to the rough estimate of price for one of these beauties.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Also curious to the rough estimate of price for one of these beauties.



Smoky Quartz R310
Hematite R330
Prosialite R440
Blue Agate R270

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Smoky Quartz R310
> Hematite R330
> Prosialite R440
> Blue Agate R270


That's not bad for a semi precious stone .
If only I knew what the "esoteric " significance was for each stone. Where did you get them from?

Edit: google assisted in the explanation and I think I could use all of those properties!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

I lI've in a black hole Rob, in the valley of a nature reserve. Nothing works here. 
Telkom was down 11 out of 12 months, cell reception is shoddy at best. 

Power trips around twice a day on good days, let's not talk about rain or stormy weather.

Porcupines set the alarm off daily at 2 to 3 am. Civets in my trees weekly driving my dogs mad which inturn drive me mad from all the barking until I go outside with a water gun.
When it's not a civet it's field mice in the trees.

Owls keeping me up in the wee hours of the morning too.

Pidgeons, need I say more (pidgeons monologue "I will shit on everything you love".

Dassies- not a problem unless they attack your dog at 2 am leaving you trying to get the dogs face to stop bleeding until 7am the next day followed by 9 stitches and a hefty vet bill.

Need I say more? 

P.s I love where I live. Just need some precious stones in my life.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> I lI've in a black hole Rob, in the valley of a nature reserve. Nothing works here.
> Telkom was down 11 out of 12 months, cell reception is shoddy at best.
> 
> Power trips around twice a day on good days, let's not talk about rain or stormy weather.
> 
> Porcupines set the alarm off daily at 2 to 3 am. Civets in my trees weekly driving my dogs mad which inturn drive me mad from all the barking until I go outside with a water gun.
> When it's not a civet it's field mice in the trees.
> 
> Owls keeping me up in the wee hours of the morning too.
> 
> Pidgeons, need I say more (pidgeons monologue "I will shit on everything you love".
> 
> Dassies- not a problem unless they attack your dog at 2 am leaving you trying to get the dogs face to stop bleeding until 7am the next day followed by 9 stitches and a hefty vet bill.
> 
> Need I say more?
> 
> P.s I love where I live. Just need some precious stones in my life.


I forgot to mention the fact that I need to check my outdoor furniture for black widows before I sit. Bloody spider haven here. 

Not to mention the Goliath spiders I see which give me bowel movements. 
Outside my bathroom window last month.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro

A picture of FoolsGold... LP/SL Gold Anodized Grand, TRA door, Atomic. Was taken when I resurrected the Atomic from The Box that unused gear is stored in last fall where it had been since right after the first time I tried it to give it a last chance to prove itself. It did, and still resides on this Reo running some of my DIY coffee liquid's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> I lI've in a black hole Rob, in the valley of a nature reserve. Nothing works here.
> Telkom was down 11 out of 12 months, cell reception is shoddy at best.
> 
> Power trips around twice a day on good days, let's not talk about rain or stormy weather.
> 
> Porcupines set the alarm off daily at 2 to 3 am. Civets in my trees weekly driving my dogs mad which inturn drive me mad from all the barking until I go outside with a water gun.
> When it's not a civet it's field mice in the trees.
> 
> Owls keeping me up in the wee hours of the morning too.
> 
> Pidgeons, need I say more (pidgeons monologue "I will shit on everything you love".
> 
> Dassies- not a problem unless they attack your dog at 2 am leaving you trying to get the dogs face to stop bleeding until 7am the next day followed by 9 stitches and a hefty vet bill.
> 
> Need I say more?
> 
> P.s I love where I live. Just need some precious stones in my life.



Geez Louise. I hear you on the nature front. Here's a pic of my back yard...




We back on to a green belt - 1000 acres or so of trees. That means we get bears, coyotes, eagles, owls, racoons, skunks, deer, cougars, and mice... lots and lots of scared little mice. It's a freakin' menagerie pretty much all year. Lotsa spiders, too, but none of the poisonous variety. Big suckers, tho (wolf spiders).

The bears like to rub up against that stump you see in the foreground on the left. Unsurprisingly, the wife has the most incredible 40m dash time on the block.

I'm thinking I could use some precious stones, too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

I wish my backyard looked like that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Viper_SA said:


> I wish my backyard looked like that!



Hey, I see all these pics of SA's beaches, sun, and palm trees and I'm all jelly. Life's funny that way, I suppose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA

I'm weird that way, I hate the sun. Lo e cloudy and overcast days and lower temps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hey, I see all these pics of SA's beaches, sun, and palm trees and I'm all jelly. Life's funny that way, I suppose.


I had something for this sentiment... Something about grass being greener where more cows leave their excrement. 
You just don't notice the cows when admiring the grass. 
Interesting philosophical topic. 
In an attempt to bring the topic back in line and entertain the discussion I present:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Viper_SA said:


> I'm weird that way, I hate the sun. Lo e cloudy and overcast days and lower temps



Well, that would be my neighbourhood for 5 months out of the year (we are, however, spared the Canadian winter ice and snow, except at elevation).

This is a pic (not by me - it's far too good) from in the green belt I mentioned (so, about 5 minutes from my house). Those trees grow so big thanks to 1200mm of rain per year.




and our constant companions...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## BumbleBee

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Well, that would be my neighbourhood for 5 months out of the year (we are, however, spared the Canadian winter ice and snow, except at elevation).
> 
> This is a pic (not by me - it's far too good) from in the green belt I mentioned (so, about 5 minutes from my house). Those trees grow so big thanks to 1200mm of rain per year.
> 
> View attachment 51502
> 
> 
> and our constant companions...
> 
> View attachment 51503


Such beautiful surroundings but man what an ugly dog

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## BumbleBee

This is fairly far off-topic but I just wanted to share this pic I just took (with my phone). A pair of owls having a conversation right above my porch

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Well, that would be my neighbourhood for 5 months out of the year (we are, however, spared the Canadian winter ice and snow, except at elevation).
> 
> This is a pic (not by me - it's far too good) from in the green belt I mentioned (so, about 5 minutes from my house). Those trees grow so big thanks to 1200mm of rain per year.
> 
> View attachment 51502
> 
> 
> and our constant companions...
> 
> View attachment 51503


This big dog face says "Oh crap they see me"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> This big dog face says "Oh crap they see me"



Actually, he's thinking "PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY!!!!" due to the camera man's packed lunch.

They can smell food from 2km away (true story).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Actually, he's thinking "PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY!!!!" due to the camera man's packed lunch.
> 
> They can smell food from 2km away (true story).


I think he is smelling the PB and J the cameraman had for breakfast which is now, well you get the just of my remark.

Edit: so he's saying "PB and J, I bloody love PB and J"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Look who snuck into the pic... 



Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

The Price of Darkness (quod princeps tenebrarum). Reo P67, Nuppin' V2, Syner... all black.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Genosmate

My Reo's,nearly all have new drip tips made by @hands

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> The Price of Darkness (quod princeps tenebrarum). Reo P67, Nuppin' V2, Syner... all black.


Just some backround info. 
Here in south Africa the Prince of darkness is the CEO of Eskom.
Eskom is our power company and we have rolling blackouts every so often called load shedding. 
Been happening a few years now and will continue for the foreseeable future.


----------



## rogue zombie

Spydro said:


> The Price of Darkness (quod princeps tenebrarum). Reo P67, Nuppin' V2, Syner... all black.



Is it a difficult process to make NET's?


----------



## rogue zombie

Genosmate said:


> My Reo's,nearly all have new drip tips made by @hands
> View attachment 51519



That warped Reo is outstanding!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Genosmate

rogue zombie said:


> That warped Reo is outstanding!


Thanks.
If you have an SL and some files you can do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

REO Black sneaking into the pic while in my mom's garden. Hehe. I did drip some of her Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco in the RM2 while Vaping Debbie Does Donuts. Very nice combo indeed!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Spydro

rogue zombie said:


> Is it a difficult process to make NET's?



Not necessarily, depends on what you consider difficult. But generally not as easy as doing some of the NEF's though. Since one of the main goals with NET's is as clean of an end product as possible to not gunk up coils/wicks as fast, the best home made requires an investment in equipment (around $250-$300 US). But fairly acceptable NET's can be done at home with equipment you might already have (that will take longer) by just investing in high grade filter sets. Depending on the atty/build/tobacco, on average the later home made will do a bottle or two (6ml+) of juice in a Reo Grand before gunking up the coil/wicks. With a dry burn and rewick you are back in business. The NET needs to be aged, done the old ways that can be up to 8+ weeks depending on the tobacco used. Quality pipe tobacco's are easily sourced on line if you don't have pipe and cigar shops locally. 

There is endless information on line about the various methods, equipment, etc. I'd suggest at least some of it required reading if you think you want to consider doing your own NET's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Spydro said:


> Not necessarily, depends on what you consider difficult. But generally not as easy as doing some of the NEF's though. Since one of the main goals with NET's is as clean of an end product as possible to not gunk up coils/wicks as fast, the best home made requires an investment in equipment (around $250-$300 US). But fairly acceptable NET's can be done at home with equipment you might already have (that will take longer) by just investing in high grade filter sets. Depending on the atty/build/tobacco, on average the later home made will do a bottle or two (6ml+) of juice in a Reo Grand before gunking up the coil/wicks. With a dry burn and rewick you are back in business. The NET needs to be aged, done the old ways that can be up to 8+ weeks depending on the tobacco used. Quality pipe tobacco's are easily sourced on line if you don't have pipe and cigar shops locally.
> 
> There is endless information on line about the various methods, equipment, etc. I'd suggest at least some of it required reading if you think you want to consider doing your own NET's.



Ah okay... so its a big fat mission...

I thought as much. Which is why I keep trying to manipulate 'tobacco absolute' flavourants, to try get there.


----------



## DoubleD

It just came to me that I have owned the beautiful Alessandra for just over a year now.





She fires on all cylinders like the day I got, 
she only runs Tropocal Ice or XXX through her veins,
she's been there from when I get up in the morning and when I lay my head to rest, 
Alessandra Reo, there are many like her but this one is mine

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver

A real stunner @DoubleD !!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

rogue zombie said:


> Ah okay... so its a big fat mission...
> 
> I thought as much. Which is why I keep trying to manipulate 'tobacco absolute' flavourants, to try get there.



NET's are far from fool proof, including best guess of the tobacco's to try from almost endless choices. So it can be a lot of trial and error if you want several that get it done for you. Latest example... a gent on ECF sent me 6 NET concentrates he home made without the higher priced gear. I mix stronger than most folks yet they run pretty clean considering. I mixed up small batches of them with my best guess for ratio's, fast aged them and tried them out. Only three are doable by me, the other three are not. And 2 of the 3 I don't like are from very popular tobacco's for pipe smoking. I don't want any of most of the possible fruits in my tobacco because in general fruit vapes are not my thing far more so than any of the other flavor groups that are also not my thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Age of me Reo now officially past the 2 year mark (_serve's me daily as efficiently as day 1_):

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## rogue zombie

johan said:


> Age of me Reo now officially past the 2 year mark (_serve's me daily as efficiently as day 1_):
> 
> View attachment 51702​


Have you needed to change the firing pin and positive contact? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Cross-sectional sample - VVG, P67, Grand, Mini 2.1

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

rogue zombie said:


> Have you needed to change the firing pin and positive contact?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk



Replaced the original positive contact when the new gold plated ones were launched during 2014, nothing else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stevape;)

In the garden with the cat trying to photo bomb the Reo pic. At least she has good taste.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

*bomb* and *cat*, two words I love seeing in one sentence

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stevape;) said:


> In the garden with the cat trying to photo bomb the Reo pic. At least she has good taste.
> View attachment 52333


Is she a ragdoll?


----------



## Stevape;)

@BumbleBee yes she is with Ice like blue eyes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Stevape;) said:


> In the garden with the cat trying to photo bomb the Reo pic. At least she has good taste.
> View attachment 52333


Oh photo bomb away cute kitty. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stevape;) said:


> @BumbleBee yes she is with Ice like blue eyes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 52336


Stunning.

Tapatalk really needs to add 'winner' tabs.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shiny REO with Porcupines!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Couple of O-16 dual builds on Mini 1.0's.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

A slaughter of SL's...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

The spattered "Gruoch" (Lady MacBeth - you know, "out, out, damn spot") pictured with a selection of new atties...




Some deets on the atties...




Nipple
* 3 post - 2x phillips screw in-body & knurled, raised center post
* 2x 3mm side air holes (they're binary - either open or closed)
* Air: MTL to restricted DL
* Flavour: excellent
* Single or dual coil

NaRDA
* 2 post - 2x phillips screw in-body
* 2x afc side air slots - both are in play always
* Air: MTL to restricted DL
* Flavour: excellent
* Single coil only

Maker
* 2 post - 1x gold plated, 1x ss, grub screws
* 2x afc top air slots - channeled down sides of cap, both are in play always
* Air: MTL to full DL
* Flavour: Good (gonna need some time to experiment)
* Single or dual coil

M-Atty
* 3 post - gold plated capture ledges & phillips screws
* 3x afc side air slots - single or dual afc
* Air: MTL to full DL
* Flavour: very good
* Single or dual coil

All but the NaRDA were modded by Catfish, NaRDA modded by Roscoe.

All are easy to build on - the Nipple is maybe a little challenging for dual coils (but not much).

Best flavour: prolly the NaRDA, Most leakproof: Maker, Best air control: M-Atty, Best value: Maker

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8 | Informative 2


----------



## Ernest

Papa_Lazarou said:


> 2x 3mm side air holes (they're binary - either open or closed)


 
Why do you say the nipple has either open or closed 3mm holes? According to my info it has brass nozzles for air flow control (1mm, 1.5mm and blind for single coils) with storage space for the nozzles in the bottom of the deck.


----------



## Spydro

LP/SL TRA with BF NoGain Mesh atty. The NoGain is a MTL atty that I drilled out for DLH's. Works pretty good, but needs another matching hole if I ever dig my drill press out because the inside chamber design doesn't allow as big of a hole as I want.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stephen

Bought some Hazeworks Scream today (Thanks for the link to the top local juices for the year @Andre). Tastes great in this old girl.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Wesley

Here is mine with her new door - the orange is darker than I expected and looks better than I imagined. 

I have a problem though - the door sits a bit loosely and rattles which is very disappointing as I thought Reosmods are normally very precise in their construction. Is there a fix for this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Wesley said:


> Here is mine with her new door - the orange is darker than I expected and looks better than I imagined.
> 
> I have a problem though - the door sits a bit loosely and rattles which is very disappointing as I thought Reosmods are normally very precise in their construction. Is there a fix for this?
> 
> View attachment 53135



Nice looking setup Wesley 

You can tighten the door up in a number of ways. The easiest is to put some tape on the inside bottom of the door - add as many layers as you need to get the fit you want. Another way recommended by the manufacturer is to bend the door ever so slightly. Simply lay the door on the edge of a table and push down on the overhanging edge. Go slowly and lightly until you get the hang of how bendable the aluminum is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Nice looking setup Wesley
> 
> You can tighten the door up in a number of ways. The easiest is to put some tape on the inside bottom of the door - add as many layers as you need to get the fit you want. Another way recommended by the manufacturer is to bend the door ever so slightly. Simply lay the door on the edge of a table and push down on the overhanging edge. Go slowly and lightly until you get the hang of how bendable the aluminum is.



Ive done it using the second method,it works fine.
FWIW when placing the door onto a flat surface Ive done it with the outside face of the door on the bottom side,the slightly convex shape gets the outside edges of the door to push up into the groove when fitted back in the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Alex

Wesley said:


> Here is mine with her new door - the orange is darker than I expected and looks better than I imagined.
> 
> I have a problem though - the door sits a bit loosely and rattles which is very disappointing as I thought Reosmods are normally very precise in their construction. Is there a fix for this?
> 
> View attachment 53135



Also check if the magnets are attracted to one another. The only time I had a door problem was me being a dumbass when I glued one of the magnets the wrong way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JC Okie

Thi is my new P67 configured to match my little Fiat 500. Perfect match. I still intend to take more pics from outside the car, but this for now. These are two of my favorite things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## BumbleBee

JC Okie said:


> View attachment 53146
> 
> 
> Thi is my new P67 configured to match my little Fiat 500. Perfect match. I still intend to take more pics from outside the car, but this for now. These are two of my favorite things.


Love the colours

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

JC Okie said:


> View attachment 53146
> 
> 
> Thi is my new P67 configured to match my little Fiat 500. Perfect match. I still intend to take more pics from outside the car, but this for now. These are two of my favorite things.


Calling @KB_314, I'm really excited to see your yellow doors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Wesley said:


> Here is mine with her new door - the orange is darker than I expected and looks better than I imagined.
> 
> I have a problem though - the door sits a bit loosely and rattles which is very disappointing as I thought Reosmods are normally very precise in their construction. Is there a fix for this?
> 
> View attachment 53135


Bending the door slightly works 100%.
I've done it with all my doors. 
Just be gentle as it doesn't need force or the brute force approach.


----------



## Wesley

Christos said:


> Bending the door slightly works 100%.
> I've done it with all my doors.
> Just be gentle as it doesn't need force or the brute force approach.



I've tried bending and it's not working but I'm probably doing it wrong. Do you put it on the edge with the hole (bottle door) hanging over the edge?


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> Calling @KB_314, I'm really excited to see your yellow doors!


You beat me to it @Christos ! The Reomail arrived this morning but I only opened up after work this evening - all in good order and the doors are awesome - I'll post a couple of pics in a few minutes (tail-end of dinner and my better half giving me spine-chilling looks as I type this...). The bottles will take some getting used to - I'm squonking way too hard.
Thank you for organising everything! (my parcel was addressed to @Rob Fisher so thanks Rob for helping with the buy, I'm guessing it's to do with a US address maybe?).
Amazing how a new door makes it feel like a different Reo!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Wesley said:


> I've tried bending and it's not working but I'm probably doing it wrong. Do you put it on the edge with the hole (bottle door) hanging over the edge?


I put thumbs in the centre on the inside of the door and index fingers on the outside of the door at the ends. 
Try a few times. You don't want the door to bend too much.


----------



## Genosmate

Wesley said:


> I've tried bending and it's not working but I'm probably doing it wrong. Do you put it on the edge with the hole (bottle door) hanging over the edge?


Bend it along its length ie from top to bottom,not from side to side.
You have checked the magnets are orientated correctly as per @Alex post?


----------



## JC Okie

@Wesley, here's a REO video about door rattles...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Not the best light for my phone camera, but yellow doors baby! 
And some soft bottles and bright buttons



They look much better in reality than in these pics, I'll post in ReoMail tomorrow

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## JC Okie

KB_314 said:


> Not the best light for my phone camera, but yellow doors baby!
> And some soft bottles and bright buttons
> View attachment 53169
> View attachment 53171
> 
> They look much better in reality than in these pics, I'll post in ReoMail tomorrow



Nice. And I absolutely LOVE the Italian bottles. I've changed over all my REOs that I use to those. They take a light touch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Spydro love the new avatar

The backdrop, the car... and isnt that gentleman a Hollywood lead man 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> Here is mine with her new door - the orange is darker than I expected and looks better than I imagined.
> 
> I have a problem though - the door sits a bit loosely and rattles which is very disappointing as I thought Reosmods are normally very precise in their construction. Is there a fix for this?
> 
> View attachment 53135



@Wesley, your Reo looks amazing!
Nice photo

Regarding the door, I too had a rattle on Reo Black. As the other guys suggested, I resolved it with a little bend. Go slowly. I did it without resting on a table, just as @Christos described. I did it about three times until it stopped rattling. Best not to overdo it though. Just enough till the rattle stops


----------



## Silver

JC Okie said:


> View attachment 53146
> 
> 
> Thi is my new P67 configured to match my little Fiat 500. Perfect match. I still intend to take more pics from outside the car, but this for now. These are two of my favorite things.



Love it @JC Okie 
The car and the P67!
So cool that they are colour co-ordinated!!!
Thanks for sharing the pic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Not the best light for my phone camera, but yellow doors baby!
> And some soft bottles and bright buttons
> View attachment 53169
> View attachment 53171
> 
> They look much better in reality than in these pics, I'll post in ReoMail tomorrow



Wow @KB_314 
The yellow doors on the raw tumbled looks amazing!!
Wishing you all the best with them!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Running the p67's with small-mid chamber atty's right now...2013 Cyclones, an O-16, and a Nuppin' along with a Minikin VGOD/Avocado 24. 

A quintet of the ultimate flavor machines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Ernest

My Little Reo project was a success (referring more to the size of the Reo than the project  ) I took photos of the whole process, but the quality and lighting was so bad that I'm not going to post them. 
Here is one of the finish Reo with it's mate ( my previous project) and then one of the entire Reo family as they stand now.







Sorry about the quality, but my cell takes really bad pictures in low light.
The new Reo mini was polished to a mirror finish and is running a single coil RM3 at 1.0 Ohm. With all the holes and the size she is light as a feather.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> My Little Reo project was a success (referring more to the size of the Reo than the project  ) I took photos of the whole process, but the quality and lighting was so bad that I'm not going to post them.
> Here is one of the finish Reo with it's mate ( my previous project) and then one of the entire Reo family as they stand now.
> 
> View attachment 54651
> 
> 
> View attachment 54652
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality, but my cell takes really bad pictures in low light.
> The new Reo mini was polished to a mirror finish and is running a single coil RM3 at 1.0 Ohm. With all the holes and the size she is light as a feather.


Little Reo transformed. Awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Quilted Maple 2015 Woodvil, Naval Brass Nuppin' and Syner.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Cloudgeek

Spydro said:


> Quilted Maple 2015 Woodvil, Naval Brass Nuppin' and Syner.


Wow, thatlooks great!


----------



## jifjifjif

That maple is gorgeous!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

@Ernest what you did with that Reo makes me jealous  enjoy it. Looks stunning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

Vape_r said:


> @Ernest what you did with that Reo makes me jealous  enjoy it. Looks stunning!



Thanks, yes she is beautiful and a perfect vape with the RM3 single coil. The polished finish is stunning on the SL.


----------



## Spydro

Ebony and Jatoba 2015 Woodvil, Manta Hybrid

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

The green P67 and a lovely tip, thanks @hands. Loaded with milk and honey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> The green P67 and a lovely tip, thanks @hands. Loaded with milk and honey.
> View attachment 57144


Paging @Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Back in business. Latest edition to the REO Family 

All cleaned,waxed,wicked,coiled and ready for action.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Lushen

Looking awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Omg omg... the ACTUAL Currie Cup. 

At Marks Park 




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## jifjifjif

Awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Flava

My reo family so far.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Flava said:


> My reo family so far.


Great setups there! My favourite bf drippers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Old picture of my Reo family less than 2 months after I started buying them August 2014. Should have recognized the writing on the wall that so many more of them were going to be joining the family.

Scoring the Woodvils then was the biggest challenge as they always sold out fast when Robert made them and an expensive one. So all but one of these was bought ysewd, the 5th from a pard in Hawaii that hadn't use it yet. Same with the OG VV Grand, expensive and impossible to find. The two Grands wearing SS Nuppin's were the first metal Reos bought new (TRA/Silver Vein). The Mini 2.1 on the right the first of all of them used that had turned almost black (a Copper Vein).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro

In the interest of promoting Reos and the @Rob Fisher Rob's Rambling 100th video giveaway with lots of prizes. The grand Prize is a very special Soild Brass Reo Mini 1.0, Hornet, @hands custom DT, etc ...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-ramblings.t8589/page-51#post-393563

Subscribe to his YouTube channel to be eligible: https://www.youtube.com/RobFisherSA

I am lucky to have 2 of these little brass Reos, a TRB and the other has a Patina finish. They are my favorites of my Mini 1.0's, are the smallest and the heaviest Reo's ever made.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## jifjifjif

My old school Grand, Jim Tom, with my newest acquisition, the No Fear Again 14mm RBA. So far, a flavor machine with a parallel 28ga Kanthal coil coming in at .9ohms.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Picked this up today to add to my *cough* collection. Thanks @jtgrey . I love the Nuppin. From the attys that I have, the Nuppin and the Chalice 3 has to be my favourites......Bring me your Nuppins
It`s now stripped and in the bath for a long soak and then on to the USC.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> View attachment 60734
> 
> Picked this up today to add to my *cough* collection. Thanks @jtgrey . I love the Nuppin. From the attys that I have, the Nuppin and the Chalice 3 has to be my favourites......Bring me your Nuppins
> It`s now stripped and in the bath for a long soak and then on to the USC.



Oh wow, @Blu_Marlin , she is beautiful!
Enjoy!


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> Oh wow, @Blu_Marlin , she is beautiful!
> Enjoy!



Thanks @Silver . She is a beaut and that picture does not do the door justice. I think it's a silver vein but not sure. I'll post a close up picture of the door when I get back from my travels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Blu_Marlin said:


> Thanks @Silver . She is a beaut and that picture does not do the door justice. I think it's a silver vein but not sure. I'll post a close up picture of the door when I get back from my travels.


Was painted silver and then covered with black crackle paint.


----------



## gertvanjoe



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

jtgrey said:


> Was painted silver and then covered with black crackle paint.


Just got back from a trip around the Freestate. @jtgrey again, thanks for the REO. It`been through the USC and is ready for rebuilding. That door looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ok so I bought the Dotmod friction fit driptip for the Nuppin and this is what it looks like



Fits nice and snug. If you are looking for a wide bore drip tip in a 510 configuration then this, I think, is it.



You can see the coils, wick and how much you squonk with this drip tip. Unfortunately I dont think I will get to love this tip but I will give it a go. Theres just too much airflow for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Blu_Marlin said:


> Ok so I bought the Dotmod friction fit driptip for the Nuppin and this is what it looks like
> View attachment 61538
> 
> 
> Fits nice and snug. If you are looking for a wide bore drip tip in a 510 configuration then this, I think, is it.
> 
> View attachment 61539
> 
> You can see the coils, wick and how much you squonk with this drip tip. Unfortunately I dont think I will get to love this tip but I will give it a go. Theres just too much airflow for me.


Is that drip tip available to buy alone new?

Or did you organise second hand.

That looks about the size I would like 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin

rogue zombie said:


> Is that drip tip available to buy alone new?
> 
> Or did you organise second hand.
> 
> That looks about the size I would like
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


@rogue zombie I got mine from here .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Blu_Marlin said:


> Ok so I bought the Dotmod friction fit driptip for the Nuppin and this is what it looks like
> View attachment 61538
> 
> 
> Fits nice and snug. If you are looking for a wide bore drip tip in a 510 configuration then this, I think, is it.
> 
> View attachment 61539
> 
> You can see the coils, wick and how much you squonk with this drip tip. Unfortunately I dont think I will get to love this tip but I will give it a go. Theres just too much airflow for me.



I prefer the Syner big bore DT's on my Nuppin's (available in SS, naval brass, copper, black and white Delrin). With those that are slip fit I can build very high top center parallel coils that are actually partially up in the DT. Have SS Loki Routers on the SS Nuppin's. My Syner SS, white and some of the black Delrin DT's are being used on O-16's on Reo Mini 1.0's, on Reo Mini 2.1's in Chalice III's and on several of my tanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

SS Loki tips on the SS Nuppin for the win @Spydro !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

Silver said:


> SS Loki tips on the SS Nuppin for the win @Spydro !


Was using the Loki as well @Silver but this custom made dt from @hands is my favourite, and now sits permanently on the Nuppin....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> SS Loki tips on the SS Nuppin for the win @Spydro !



Was put on them just to get some use out of them. I have 5 or 6 Routers and had nowhere else to use them since I stopped using the Senio drippers on my PAPS X tube mods and all most all of my 22mm BF atty's for the Reos. At present I am only occasionally using 2 Black Nuppin's though with Syners on them, one on a Reo P67 and the other on a Mini 2.1 Reo.  

Come to think of it, I also have a SS Router on an Atomic on a Grand too, but I don't use the Grands anymore.


----------



## Silver

Love it @Stephen - certainly looks prettier than the Loki tip
I like how it lets the light through
Great photo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

It's interesting how one just gets used to a drip tip and it sticks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Stephen said:


> Was using the Loki as well @Silver but this custom made dt from @hands is my favourite, and now sits permanently on the Nuppin....
> View attachment 61578



Very nice combo together... great mod, great atty and awesome DT. 

He will be sending a package my way as early as late next week or soon after. I'm really stoked about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Blu_Marlin said:


> Just got back from a trip around the Freestate. @jtgrey again, thanks for the REO. It`been through the USC and is ready for rebuilding. That door looks awesome.
> View attachment 61537


My pleasure brother. Hope you enjoy her as much as i did.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

@Blu_Marlin . The one i am using, Green evil my wife calls it!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stevape;)

. 

BF a Royal Hunter mini today. Myself and Chuck seems to like this very much 

Sent from my Lenovo A916 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Bed side vape. 
Debbie does donuts from @method1 for dessert.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stephen

So I gave my Original Mini an update by taking a spare stainless steel door I had and getting it sprayed white by a Panel Repairer. The secret is that they bake it after finishing the spray work ensuring there is zero chance of it chipping. Had it delivered to me yesterday. I've always liked the salt and pepper look for a REO, which is superbly finished off by a hands drip tip..... What do you fellow Reonauts think?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stephen said:


> So I gave my Original Mini an update by taking a spare stainless steel door I had and getting it sprayed white by a Panel Repairer. The secret is that they bake it after finishing the spray work ensuring there is zero chance of it chipping. Had it delivered to me yesterday. I've always liked the salt and pepper look for a REO, which is superbly finished off by a hands drip tip..... What do you fellow Reonauts think?
> View attachment 62216



Us Reonauts smaak it stukkend!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Petrus

Epic


Stephen said:


> So I gave my Original Mini an update by taking a spare stainless steel door I had and getting it sprayed white by a Panel Repairer. The secret is that they bake it after finishing the spray work ensuring there is zero chance of it chipping. Had it delivered to me yesterday. I've always liked the salt and pepper look for a REO, which is superbly finished off by a hands drip tip..... What do you fellow Reonauts think?
> View attachment 62216


Epic,I like.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

A Reo P67/O-16 I set up together/built to try out a new DIY I mixed today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time to do a REO Pitstop... Two got the abrasive sponge, one got a new coil, all of them got a fresh wick and fresh battery! REO's good to go for the next week or so!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Why did I neglect her??? After about 3 months I decided to build some 1mm dual micro coils and wick the lady, pop in some DIY Tobacco.... need I say more. Welcome to Africa.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Wow 
1mm @Petrus ! That is tiny!
What do you wick it with?

Lovely picture by the way


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Wow
> 1mm @Petrus ! That is tiny!
> What do you wick it with?
> 
> Lovely picture by the way


28ga Ni80, Cotton Bacon V2, Camel Lights Diy.....hehe 12 mg lights

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> 28ga Ni80, Cotton Bacon V2, Camel Lights Diy.....hehe 12 mg lights


How do you like the Camel Lights? I took some on my Canada trip and was impressed again. Got a normal Camel steeping and shall report as soon as I taste same.


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> How do you like the Camel Lights? I took some on my Canada trip and was impressed again. Got a normal Camel steeping and shall report as soon as I taste same.


I really like it. I let it steep for one month, and it is great. I got some Smoking Snake busy steeping. Will report as soon as it is ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> I really like it. I let it steep for one month, and it is great. I got some Smoking Snake busy steeping. Will report as soon as it is ready.


"Smoking Snake" - that sounds intriguing.


----------



## Daniel

Got some 26g SS (2mm ID micro six wraps my lowest build yet 0.37 wicked with Rayon running Ambrosia) today to try out and WOW what have I been missing. Ok the vape is a bit too hot for me but I'm up for new things and the flavour is something else!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Petrus

My white Reo Mini back in operation. Dual Micro coils 0.36 ohms new atty thanks to @Rob Fisher. She vapes just perfect. Loaded with Bourbon Peach Pudding.... lovely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> My white Reo Mini back in operation. Dual Micro coils 0.36 ohms new atty thanks to @Rob Fisher. She vapes just perfect. Loaded with Bourbon Peach Pudding.... lovely.
> View attachment 73193



Oh wow... looks awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

￼ My pride and joy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> ￼ My pride and joy
> View attachment 73299


 Took me 3 trys to hit winner. #fatfingersmustfall

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ryangriffon



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Petrus

My Christmas Tree, no time for fairy lights.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Caramia

Petrus said:


> My Christmas Tree, no time for fairy lights.
> View attachment 77454


One day you will have to consider selling me one of those white SLs?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

My first reo....
Again thanks Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Petrus

Good evening Reonauts. Tonight I feel proud to say that the Facebook Group Reonauts used my picture of my P67 and Hadaly to update their Group photo. South African Reonauts rock.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

His and hers

Going to need some names for them now...
Where's @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> His and hers
> 
> Going to need some names for them now...
> Where's @Rob Fisher



I'm always lurking...

Some suggestions...

They look like Nina and Kelly!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Nina and Kelly it is then..
And so it is!

Thank you skipper

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Really great looking Reos @jpzx12rturbo !
Lovely photo !
Congrats and all the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

jpzx12rturbo said:


> His and hers
> 
> Going to need some names for them now...
> Where's @Rob Fisher



Beautiful bud, congratulations....
Did you order these from Reos Mods @jpzx12rturbo ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Clouds4Days said:


> Beautiful bud, congratulations....
> Did you order these from Reos Mods @jpzx12rturbo ?



Thanks bud..

Yup sure did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

jpzx12rturbo said:


> His and hers
> 
> Going to need some names for them now...
> Where's @Rob Fisher




That SL though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

jpzx12rturbo said:


> His and hers
> 
> Going to need some names for them now...
> Where's @Rob Fisher


Congrats Reonaut!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Genosmate

Finally got a new 510 connector so I could get my "SL" going again.Gave the others a bit of an internal service but Im not polishing!
Don't have a standard Reo anymore

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## rogue zombie

Genosmate said:


> Finally got a new 510 connector so I could get my "SL" going again.Gave the others a bit of an internal service but Im not polishing!
> Don't have a standard Reo anymore
> View attachment 82018



Stunning collection

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> Finally got a new 510 connector so I could get my "SL" going again.Gave the others a bit of an internal service but Im not polishing!
> Don't have a standard Reo anymore
> View attachment 82018



Amazing @Genosmate !!!
That is just beautiful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Beautiful @Spydro !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Finally! Thanx to @Ryangriffon and @E.T.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## rogue zombie

Caramia said:


> Finally! Thanx to @Ryangriffon and @E.T.
> View attachment 82332
> 
> View attachment 82330


Boo-ti-fullll!

I will come back and 'winner' your post, as soon as I find the iPad 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Seriously, if you want to know where "your things" are at all times... Don't have babies or toddlers!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caramia

rogue zombie said:


> Seriously, if you want to know where "your things" are at all times... Don't have babies or toddlers!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


Luckily I don't, just the Lesser Dane/Greater Weim and Jack Russell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

And yep, at Life Spinal and Orthopedic Hospital, again..., at least this little sexy kept me company

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Caramia said:


> Luckily I don't, just the Lesser Dane/Greater Weim and Jack Russell



I have one Terrier at work that behaves just like a SUPER NAUGHTY baby. He is too sweet though. An Airdale Terrier

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

rogue zombie said:


> I have one Terrier at work that behaves just like a SUPER NAUGHTY baby. He is too sweet though. An Airdale Terrier


And they stay like that, my LX is almost 13, and can be a true Canine Loki.


----------



## Andre

Caramia said:


> Finally! Thanx to @Ryangriffon and @E.T.
> View attachment 82332
> 
> View attachment 82330


Way to go, Reonaut.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Andre said:


> Way to go, Reonaut.


WHOOPEEEE! Thanx @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

Caramia said:


> Finally! Thanx to @Ryangriffon and @E.T.
> View attachment 82332
> 
> View attachment 82330



@Caramia That looks awesome I felt so bad that i betrayed my LP SL for a Leprechaun that I bought 2 other Reo's

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

E.T. said:


> View attachment 82251


Beautiful @E.T. What is that atty on the left. It looks interesting.


----------



## Petrus

Spydro said:


> View attachment 82266


What a beautiful Reo @Spydro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Just borrowed the door off the solid brass/patina Wood Nymph and put it on the TRA for a change up @Petrus.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Spydro said:


> Just borrowed the door off the solid brass/patina Wood Nymph and put it on the TRA for a change up @Petrus.
> 
> View attachment 82350


That is absolutely out of this world. I see you got a Hadaly @Spydro. I am currently running my Hadaly's on my P67's and they work like a charm.


----------



## Spydro

Petrus said:


> That is absolutely out of this world. I see you got a Hadaly @Spydro. I am currently running my Hadaly's on my P67's and they work like a charm.



Another Hadaly will be here tomorrow or Monday that I'll be running on one of my 4 P67's with a similar build.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Spydro said:


> Another Hadaly will be here tomorrow or Monday that I'll be running on one of my 4 P67's with a similar build.


What are your build in the Hadaly @Spydro


----------



## E.T.

Petrus said:


> Beautiful @E.T. What is that atty on the left. It looks interesting.


@Petrus its an atomic but its not great i will have to get some more BF atties. My beloved Manta gave up on me ysterday i think an insulator melt its making a weird hissing sound so i permanently benched it


----------



## Petrus

E.T. said:


> @Petrus its an atomic but its not great i will have to get some more BF atties. My beloved Manta gave up on me ysterday i think an insulator melt its making a weird hissing sound so i permanently benched it


You must really consider getting a OL16. It works perfectly on my Grand's and Mini's.


----------



## E.T.

Petrus said:


> You must really consider getting a OL16. It works perfectly on my Grand's and Mini's.



Jip i will but first have to recover from my overspending this month. But damn i will mis the manta


----------



## Spydro

Petrus said:


> What are your build in the Hadaly @Spydro



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/psyclone-hadaly-rda.t31684/#post-491420

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

E.T. said:


> @Petrus its an atomic but its not great i will have to get some more BF atties. My beloved Manta gave up on me ysterday i think an insulator melt its making a weird hissing sound so i permanently benched it



I didn't like my authentic BF'd Atomic first time around. Revisited it later and for a time it was a daily driver on one of my Reos. Old Skol, ugly as sin but with the right build for the joose they can muster some fine vaping.

Have 2 authentic BF'd Manta v1/v2 hybrids. I've never liked them all that much, but use them now and them as a change up to what I consider my best BF atty's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> Finally! Thanx to @Ryangriffon and @E.T.
> View attachment 82332
> 
> View attachment 82330



Wow @Caramia 
Such lovely Reos!
Wishing you all the best with them and lots of happy vapes!!
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

E.T. said:


> @Caramia That looks awesome I felt so bad that i betrayed my LP SL for a Leprechaun that I bought 2 other Reo's


Shame @E.T., but I can't blame you
Now just to get more Hadalies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Wow @Caramia
> Such lovely Reos!
> Wishing you all the best with them and lots of happy vapes!!
> Enjoy


Aaaw, thank you @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Clouds4Days

E.T. said:


> View attachment 82419



Nice collection there bud .
Very nice.
Whats your opinion on the Reo Grand vs Leprechaun squonker?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## E.T.

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice collection there bud .
> Very nice.
> Whats your opinion on the Reo Grand vs Leprechaun squonker?



The Leprechaun is great its easier to hold and a little more ergonomic, but i prefer the reos. Reos are easier to fill clean and to change batteries imho, the leprechaun feels alot smaller and has a better button lock.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Another thing @E.T. what do you use to get the raw finish so sparkly


----------



## E.T.

Mini makeover didnt go quite as planned but i can certainly live with it. Needs a bit more work

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days

E.T. said:


> Mini makeover didnt go quite as planned but i can certainly live with it. Needs a bit more work
> View attachment 82420
> View attachment 82421
> View attachment 82422
> View attachment 82423
> View attachment 82424
> View attachment 82425
> View attachment 82426
> View attachment 82427
> View attachment 82428



Not bad much better than she was before.
A little more elbow grease and she will look amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## E.T.

Clouds4Days said:


> Another thing @E.T. what do you use to get the raw finish so sparkly


@Clouds4Days i presume you mean the shiny Leprechaun you will have to ask @Caramia received it like that from her

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Scotchbrite and elbow grease... That's it


----------



## Silver

E.T. said:


> View attachment 82430
> Mini makeover didnt go quite as planned but i can certainly live with it. Needs a bit more work
> View attachment 82420
> View attachment 82421
> View attachment 82422
> View attachment 82423
> View attachment 82424
> View attachment 82425
> View attachment 82426
> View attachment 82427
> View attachment 82428



Great to see @E.T. !
What a makeover!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

E.T. said:


> View attachment 82419





E.T. said:


> The Leprechaun is great its easier to hold and a little more ergonomic, but i prefer the reos. Reos are easier to fill clean and to change batteries imho, the leprechaun feels alot smaller and has a better button lock.



I think a Reo P67 would distance that contender back some.  They are very comfortable in hand, the side fire button is a major win IMO and the positive block from firing as easy as it gets. With four of them in hand I all but stopped using all of my Grands.

One of them out and about on a wee hours of the night cerveza run...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Spydro said:


> I think a Reo P67 would distance that contender back some.  They are very comfortable in hand, the side fire button is a major win IMO and the positive block from firing as easy as it gets. With four of them in hand I all but stopped using all of my Grands.
> 
> One of them out and about on a wee hours of the night cerveza run...
> View attachment 82434



No Corona.... Is it cause of Trump @Spydro
Has he already stopped imports from the border?


Only joking


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> No Corona.... Is it cause of Trump @Spydro
> Has he already stopped imports from the border?
> 
> 
> Only joking



To me Corona is like Coors, just low grade pee water.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

Spydro said:


> To me Corona is like Coors, just low grade pee water.


It's all pee water.... Just pick the one with less pee in it....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

An auspicious day for me - thanks to @E.T. I am now the happy owner of a Reo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Clouds4Days

Huffapuff said:


> View attachment 83130
> 
> An auspicious day for me - thanks to @E.T. I am now the happy owner of a Reo



Congrats bud....
Love the Raw aluminium look.
Enjoy your new baby bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Huffapuff said:


> View attachment 83130
> 
> An auspicious day for me - thanks to @E.T. I am now the happy owner of a Reo




*..... with extra points for the Hadaly.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the Reo @Huffapuff !!
She looks great
Wishing you many happy vapes 

Hows the Hadaly and what was your first juice?


----------



## Christos

E.T. said:


> View attachment 82430
> Mini makeover didnt go quite as planned but i can certainly live with it. Needs a bit more work
> View attachment 82420
> View attachment 82421
> View attachment 82422
> View attachment 82423
> View attachment 82424
> View attachment 82425
> View attachment 82426
> View attachment 82427
> View attachment 82428


Did you soak or sand? I'm interested in how you did the removal.


----------



## Huffapuff

Silver said:


> Congrats on the Reo @Huffapuff !!
> She looks great
> Wishing you many happy vapes
> 
> Hows the Hadaly and what was your first juice?



Thanks @Silver. I'm very happy with the hadaly as a squonking atty, it drains better than I thought it would and of course delivers awesome flavour. 

My first juice was a DIY apple tobacco that I've recently fallen in love with. 

Next step is to coil and wick the RM2 and try that out!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Huffapuff said:


> Thanks @Silver. I'm very happy with the hadaly as a squonking atty, it drains better than I thought it would and of course delivers awesome flavour.
> 
> My first juice was a DIY apple tobacco that I've recently fallen in love with.
> 
> Next step is to coil and wick the RM2 and try that out!



Awesome @Huffapuff !
That Hadaly sounds great

RM2 with unadjusted 1.2mm stock hole is an exceptional MTL device
FYI my best MTL to date is RM2 with 0.5 ohm 29g Kanthal paracoil, 1.6mm ID , Jap cotton wick, 18mg Blackbird tobacco. (Not sure if you like high throat hit tobacco vapes)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Silver said:


> Awesome @Huffapuff !
> That Hadaly sounds great
> 
> RM2 with unadjusted 1.2mm stock hole is an exceptional MTL device
> FYI my best MTL to date is RM2 with 0.5 ohm 29g Kanthal paracoil, 1.6mm ID , Jap cotton wick, 18mg Blackbird tobacco. (Not sure if you like high throat hit tobacco vapes)



Thanks for the advice. I'm going to give MTL a try - I'm more of a restricted LH vaper, but I've got this RM2 so I'll see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

Christos said:


> Did you soak or sand? I'm interested in how you did the removal.



Hi @Christos is used Auto Paint Stipper gel, it took 3 minutes, then I lightly brushed it. just watch out the paint stripper is highly corrosive. not so much on the aluminium, but your hands will kak it gets on them

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Huffapuff said:


> View attachment 83130
> 
> An auspicious day for me - thanks to @E.T. I am now the happy owner of a Reo


Way to go, Reonaut. Enjoy and do shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Huffapuff

Andre said:


> Way to go, Reonaut. Enjoy and do shout if you have any questions.


AAW YISS!!
It's official now 
Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## E.T.

Huffapuff said:


> AAW YISS!!
> It's official now
> Thanks @Andre



Lucky fish I havent received a badge yet and at one stage I had 4 Reo's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff

E.T. said:


> Lucky fish I havent received a badge yet and at one stage I had 4 Reo's



Sometimes life just isn't fair

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

E.T. said:


> Lucky fish I havent received a badge yet and at one stage I had 4 Reo's


That is a horrible oversight, Reonaut. Here you go:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## E.T.

Andre said:


> That is a horrible oversight, Reonaut. Here you go:



Ha ha thank you @Andre, now my pity party can come to an end

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ryangriffon

Today's vape...my two babies (minis) and a Sunbox pipe. It's love!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## E.T.

My project Reo needs another polish. But the dirty look is growing on me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kevkev

Ryangriffon said:


> Today's vape...my two babies (minis) and a Sunbox pipe. It's love!
> View attachment 84498



Stunning Minis you have there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

New coil for REO Mini and and old time favourite juice - HHV Huntsman

Introducing 'Mini Thumper' 




I am very attached to this REO Mini. Got her in May14 and she spent about a year and a half serving up VM Choc Mint with some coffee concentrate. With a simple 1 ohm Kanthal single coil.

Then the higher power craze left her less often used for quite a while. The small juice capacity and the 18490 battery was a limiting factor.

So I decided to get her back into service as a power mini thumper. I needed a coil a bit lower in the ohms so I decided on a 27g Kanthal 6 wrapper at 1.8mm ID.

Came out perfectly at 0.7 ohms which is fine for this little battery.




Next part of the puzzle is the juice. Huntsman is an old favourite. A few old bottles have been kept in the cool dark cupboard. 18mg essential for this purpose. My idea is to have it for the occasional short strong punch when required. Not as a major workhorse vaper.

What's the verdict?

It's lovely. Look I love the RM2 to bits and know it well. Deep rich flavour. And this juice is also very special. It's a rough tobacco on the drier side but it has something in it that makes it very pleasurable. Authentic as anything. Real tobacco.

The coil is super but it's not as sharp and hot (I think) as my punchy 0.45 ohm 29g paracoil in the Grand thumper. It's a bit wetter. Very good but I think I would like it a tad crisper for my taste and for this juice.

Not sure if my little 18490 batts are nearing end of life. Probably they are. Maybe I need to replace them to get a tiny bit more kick. And perhaps investigate going the SS coil route for this setup.

Or maybe I just need to try with my favourite 29g para coil and put in an extra wrap to get it a bit higher on the ohms, problem though is it gets too long.

Nevertheless, am loving this revisit of an epic Vaping device that is so comfortable in the hand. And she has accompanied me on so many out and abouts and work trips.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

@Silver, it just doesn't get much better than a Reo set up for your personal taste and use. Gratz.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> @Silver, it just doesn't get much better than a Reo set up for your personal taste and use. Gratz.
> 
> View attachment 85032



Thanks @Spydro !


----------



## Spydro

The Reo Mini's...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## E.T.

At least 2 are functional and reporting for duty today

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Check this

When I looked again REO Black (aka Thumper) had an inquisitive visitor

One of those miniature geckos. So cute. 

Probably wants the Blackbird. Hehe. No way pal that stuff is rare around here....

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## umzungu



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Lovely @umzungu !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

umzungu said:


> View attachment 88480
> View attachment 88481


Lol, that got my attention. Very apt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

All this back to basics talk got me to take the mini out of retirement.

OL16 - dual 27g Kathal - 1.8mm ID - 8 wraps - 1.0 ohm - tropical ice - 9mg

I forgot how refreshing this vape can be.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

umzungu said:


> View attachment 88480
> View attachment 88481


Ooh lovely x 2 there bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> Ooh lovely x 2 there bud



@incredible_hullk maybe this month end we can look at the Reos , what you you think?
Depends if a couple sales go through on my side.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> @incredible_hullk maybe this month end we can look at the Reos , what you you think?
> Depends if a couple sales go through on my side.



Was thinking the same thing @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

@incredible_hullk and @Clouds4Days if you guys are thinking of a group buy then these guys were interested a little while back when we were talking about some Italian bottles and other stuff.
@GregF, @rogue zombie, @Viper_SA, @Petrus, @skola, @E.T., @Mac75, @Daniel, @Crockett, @spiv, @Deckie, @M5000 
There may be more......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

GregF said:


> @incredible_hullk and @Clouds4Days if you guys are thinking of a group buy then these guys were interested a little while back when we were talking about some Italian bottles and other stuff.
> @GregF, @rogue zombie, @Viper_SA, @Petrus, @skola, @E.T., @Mac75, @Daniel, @Crockett, @spiv, @Deckie, @M5000
> There may be more......


That would be cool, I need bottles.


----------



## spiv

Thanks @GregF. I'm definitely in for some bottles.


----------



## Petrus

Thanks @GregF, I would definitely be interested in some goodies.


----------



## Silver

Hi guys, please start a new thread to discuss the group buy
This is the "Show us your Reo pics" thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Happy St. Patrick Day Reonauts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro

Old picture from back when I only had 3 BF Nuppin' for my Reos (Oct 2014).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T.

Spydro said:


> Old picture from back when I only had 3 BF Nuppin' for my Reos (Oct 2014).
> 
> View attachment 88548



The one in the middle look great
Justblove all yorr reo pics you have a wonderful collection

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

E.T. said:


> The one in the middle look great
> Justblove all yorr reo pics you have a wonderful collection



These are from the first run when it was thought no more would ever be made. The V1's only came in SS, but you could buy accessory brass or copper AFC's for them. The second run V2's (March 2015) also included all navel brass & black ano versions, with accessory AFC's available in all "colors" and even some patina copper ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> These are from the first run when it was thought no more would ever be made. The V1's only came in SS, but you could buy accessory brass or copper AFC's for them. The second run V2's (March 2015) also included all navel brass & black ano versions, with accessory AFC's available in all "colors" and even some patina copper ones.
> 
> View attachment 88565



Nice photo @Spydro 

I have one V1 and one V2. And strangely I prefer the V1 because of the base lip. I find it just behaves ever so slightly better in the leaking department. What is your preference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Nice photo @Spydro
> 
> I have one V1 and one V2. And strangely I prefer the V1 because of the base lip. I find it just behaves ever so slightly better in the leaking department. What is your preference?



Because of the design change I initially thought the V2 by default would be more prone to leaking than the V1. But in reality none of my 5 V2's or 3 V1's leak. Some of that maybe because of the 100% VG joose that I always vaped in them in their heyday. But the two V2's I still have in use also run the VG Heavy joose I'm running in them now days just fine without leaking.

I prefer the V2's over the V1's for some reasons. 
The addition of Naval brass and black ano versions was a huge plus to someone like me that is somewhat tired of so much SS gear. 
Even bigger to me is the ability to make the chamber size of the V2's smaller so it produces a slightly more flavor rich vapor than the V1's, especially with parallel coil builds that are up center high and slightly inside the DT base. 
And that by sliding the cap down the appearance of the V2 is that it is touching/sitting flush right on a mod with a non adjustable 510 deck with no gap at all like a V1 could have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Seeing as though my pics are always next to the coffee machine, here's some reo coffee.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Seeing as though my pics are always next to the coffee machine, here's some reo coffee.
> View attachment 88689


@Christos, mine is always next to Whisky or beer...lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My REO's... not used very much but still precious!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Christos, mine is always next to Whisky or beer...lol


Possibly because my wife doesn't complain about my vape gear or purchases...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> My REO's... not used very much but still precious!
> View attachment 88691
> View attachment 88692
> View attachment 88693


Very beautiful @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Maggie and the Mini

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> Maggie and the Mini
> View attachment 88991


What colour is maggies nails painted?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> What colour is maggies nails painted?


Something Blueish....hehehehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> Something Blueish....hehehehe


Tell your girls good job but Maggie is in serious need of a new coat of nail Polish. 
Nice reo BTW

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Good Morning Reonauts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Morning @Petrus 
Thanks for the photo !
Lovely

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Brekkies time...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Petrus

incredible_hullk said:


> Brekkies time...
> 
> View attachment 92257


At first you almost got me @incredible_hullk, I thought that nice Reo was standing next to a mini loo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> At first you almost got me @incredible_hullk, I thought that nice Reo was standing next to a mini loo


Now that I see the mini loo I can't unseen it  especially the poo water.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> Now that I see the mini loo I can't unseen it  especially the poo water.



Nee man @Christos ...thats holy nectar...black coffee!!! not poo water

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

incredible_hullk said:


> Nee man @Christos ...thats holy nectar...black coffee!!! not poo water


Give the holy nectar 20 minutes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Just did a major pitstop, damn it vapes so,so good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Flava

Petrus said:


> Just did a major pitstop, damn it vapes so,so good.
> View attachment 92348



Lovely pair. What build do you run in the hadaly?


----------



## Petrus

Flava said:


> Lovely pair. What build do you run in the hadaly?


I prefer a parallel 28 ga 7 wrap ni80 2.5 mm. 0.3ohms

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Found a couple of old pictures of the Walnut Woodvil Mini 18490 that is the only Reo I bought that I don't still have. This size Woodie was a rare find way back then.





I was finally able to replace it later with a way earlier run Maple Burl in this size that I call Calamity Jane, and the RM2 Robert had custom made to fit her.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro

Old pictures cropped together of my two 14500 Woodvil's. I've mostly used them for the DIY palate cleansers I use sometimes between intense flavors in my other gear being vaped. This size was also hard to come by way back when.

Bubinga with an RM3... Birdseye Maple/Walnut with an IGO-S in these pics, but I also used Chalice III's on them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Birdseye Maple/Anything is my weakness! One day I'm gonna panel my office from ceiling to floor with Maple and get a Maple desk!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My first Woodvil ever was a little one called Olivia!



Unfortunately by the time I got to see the real Oliva in person in Vegas I had sold it... as cute as the small ones were I battled with battery life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Of my four 2015 Mech Woodvil's the Quilted Maple is # 2 behind the Jatoba/Ebony. It'd rate it higher if it had been made from even the lower exhibition grades of QM instead of select grade.

#2



#1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Spydro

The P67's...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius

One day I need to sit down with one of the reo guys and try to understand it. I so love them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

There are a few dedicated Reonauts on the forum @Cornelius. Maybe one near you will chime in.


----------



## Flava

My trusty 3

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Amazing trio @Flava !
Are those all OL16 atties?
What flava is in them?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Flava

Yip. All OL16's! Love them. 
Grand with red has paulies coffee cake
Blue SL normally has VM4, but trying something new. Some diety harmonia, tasty. 
P67 has elp special reserve

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD

Flava said:


> Yip. All OL16's! Love them.
> Grand with red has paulies coffee cake
> Blue SL normally has VM4, but trying something new. Some diety harmonia, tasty.
> P67 has elp special reserve



lolies, I also have an SL Grand with O16 that 99% of the time has VM4 aka Enchanted Golden Nectar 

Great minds....er great taste buds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flava

Yeah. My order planning messed up. Forgot to order as I got half way through. I like vm4 after it has steeped for 2 months. The darker the better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

A couple from the 2013 Woodvil 18650 run (with 2013 Cyclones)... my first two 18650 Woodvil's.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Scouse45

My first reo post! Couldn't b happier I love it!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## incredible_hullk

Welcome to the reo club... @Scouse45 ... First of many

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Scouse45 
Enjoy the Reo!!

What juice you got in there?


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> Lovely @Scouse45
> Enjoy the Reo!!
> 
> What juice you got in there?


@Silver i had some strawberry milk in but wasn't quite firing right so took it to @spiv who helped check it out. Apparently one of the screws by the positive post was sticking out too far so the battery wasn't properly connecting. He sorted it out nicely for me legend and cleaned it!! Good to hav top vape mates to help!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Blue thunder and vein beast in action for the next week

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Flava

jifjifjif said:


> View attachment 99673



What atty is that?


----------



## Blu_Marlin

My REO herd or would that be flock of REOs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Petrus

Blu_Marlin said:


> View attachment 99814
> 
> 
> My REO herd or would that be flock of REOs.


Beautiful @Blu_Marlin........ but, 9 uneven number, where is 10? It still haunts me, I decide to stop at 14


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Petrus said:


> Beautiful @Blu_Marlin........ but, 9 uneven number, where is 10? It still haunts me, I decide to stop at 14


#10 was sold to a fellow REOnaut after he destroyed his wife’s mini and needed a replacement. It was a 2015 SL/LP black anodized mini. I`ve taken a liking to Affiliation Eliquids Coco and Peachy so there might be two more REOs in my future as soon as the new owners of REOSMODS have the courier option available. If that happens then the hunt is on for two more Nuppins as well

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Blu_Marlin said:


> #10 was sold to a fellow REOnaut after he destroyed his wife’s mini and needed a replacement. It was a 2015 SL/LP black anodized mini. I`ve taken a liking to Affiliation Eliquids Coco and Peachy so there might be two more REOs in my future as soon as the new owners of REOSMODS have the courier option available. If that happens then the hunt is on for two more Nuppins as well
> 
> View attachment 99821


Keep in mind, I have a black Nuppin v2 in immaculate condition, I doubt if I will use it again.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Petrus said:


> Keep in mind, I have a black Nuppin v2 in immaculate condition, I doubt if I will use it again.


 You will have PM incomming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Flava said:


> What atty is that?



Not sure, but looks similar to the NoName atty's. 
My NoName NoGain SS mesh flavor atty on one of my Reos... (drilled out for DLH's).

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

Petrus said:


> Beautiful @Blu_Marlin........ but, 9 uneven number, where is 10? It still haunts me, I decide to stop at 14



In Japanese culture odd numbers are preferred oven western even number preferences. 3, 5 and 7 are especially celebrated there. In many things I have followed their odd number ways much of my life. But with Reos I never sat on a given number for very long. Current in hand is 33, with another pending, but since I will never use more than a few select ones from those still in hand again I will probably just leave it as is and pass on another custom color P67 that I had planned before Rob sold Reosmods.


----------



## Petrus

Time for some matchy batteries...
.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Did a minor pitstop this morning, I still think one of the most underrated setups up to date.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus

Personally my best setup regarding flavour and ease of use. The P67 and Snappy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Cornelius

That is Beautiful. Love the green

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

The Reo is and always will be my go to setup for fuss free vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Stephen said:


> The Reo is and always will be my go to setup for fuss free vaping
> View attachment 102337



I couldn't agree more. Same applies here. When I just wanna sit down and put my feet up, watch channel 122 and have a laugh... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Wsw see zsrl z9l
Z ls8sz

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Wsw see zsrl z9l
> Z ls8sz
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Please translate!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stephen

My first P67 in hand.... loving the form factor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

Some P67 love 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Flava

Purchased this @hands drip tip from sir vape this week. The shape and length of tip works really well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Something very special about a good tobacco MTL in the morning with coffee!

Reo/RM2 (aka Thumper) with some diluted AV Havana Gold (because the bottle is nearly finished)

I am sad and need to find more of this juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Something very special about a good tobacco MTL in the morning with coffee!
> 
> Reo/RM2 (aka Thumper) with some diluted AV Havana Gold (because the bottle in nearly finished)
> 
> I am sad and need to find more of this juice.



Oh that is a beauty Silver. I love the black and "silver" contrast. You may just make me search for a black door for my reo grand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

I am really in love with the reo mods. For a mechanical squonker they out perform my regulated devices on flavour by far.

Some work today so its an office check for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Oh that is a beauty Silver. I love the black and "silver" contrast. You may just make me search for a black door for my reo grand.



Thanks @antonherbst 
I agree, the black door does look very good with the silver mod
Thats the nice thing about the Reo - is being able to put different coloured doors on
Having said that, i have not changed this combo in over 2 years!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> I am really in love with the reo mods. For a mechanical squonker they out perform my regulated devices on flavour by far.
> 
> Some work today so its an office check for me.
> 
> View attachment 107386



Ooh, that is a great setup
OL16 it looks like - ?
What a great flavour atty indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Ooh, that is a great setup
> OL16 it looks like - ?
> What a great flavour atty indeed



Yes @Silver it is the OL16. I got it from @Christos and so glad he approached me to give his atty a good home. This thing with single and dual coils are way better than any other dripper or rta i have tried. Reos definately for the win.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Yes @Silver it is the OL16. I got it from @Christos and so glad he approached me to give his atty a good home. This thing with single and dual coils are way better than any other dripper or rta i have tried. Reos definately for the win.



That is great @antonherbst 
I love that OL16 - have had some "oh wow" moments with it on the fruity menthols
But still need to do more work and experimenting on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Beautiful devices here guys. I don't own a Reo, so sorry for posting in your special group 
I do however have a future date with Mr @antonherbst for a Reo demo which I'm very much looking forward to (patiently waiting, absolutely no rush). There must be a reason you guys are going so gaga over these mods and I'm very curious why...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Beautiful devices here guys. I don't own a Reo, so sorry for posting in your special group
> I do however have a future date with Mr @antonherbst for a Reo demo which I'm very much looking forward to (patiently waiting, absolutely no rush). There must be a reason you guys are going so gaga over these mods and I'm very curious why...



@TheV its hard to explain and thats why i offered you a demo on the reo. I will even have a full battery and a flat battery to test. I am in absolute love with the flavour. It might just be a taste thing. I would however like to get my hands on a regulated squonker and then test the ol16 on it. Or even "treading very carefully here" test it on a normal regulated device with a closed of bf pin as a dripper. But that for now is impossible as i love the reo and the ol16.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> @TheV its hard to explain and thats why i offered you a demo on the reo. I will even have a full battery and a flat battery to test. I am in absolute love with the flavour. It might just be a taste thing. I would however like to get my hands on a regulated squonker and then test the ol16 on it. Or even "treading very carefully here" test it on a normal regulated device with a closed of bf pin as a dripper. But that for now is impossible as i love the reo and the ol16.


Haha, I'm reading this and I'm thinking to myself "but how are you going to get the ol16 off the Reo?"  ... and you confirm it at the end. That experiment will have to wait.
That is the great thing about this (and so many other things in life) ... you don't have to be able to explain why you love certain things ... you just do, and that is also good!
We don't have to be able to justify all of our passions and joys in life

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Beautiful devices here guys. I don't own a Reo, so sorry for posting in your special group
> I do however have a future date with Mr @antonherbst for a Reo demo which I'm very much looking forward to (patiently waiting, absolutely no rush). There must be a reason you guys are going so gaga over these mods and I'm very curious why...



Good question @TheV 
There are a few threads in Reoville that discuss why we like the Reo in a lot more detail.

But just a bit of a summary from my side:

Reliable - my Reos have been in use for about three years now with not a single problem
Simple - refilling and replacing the battery is easy
Rugged - i have dropped my Reos a few times. Worst that has happened is a delrin drip tip has snapped.
Feel - might just be me, but I love the feel in the hand, the way the fire button feels and the weight
To be fair, i do absolutely love the RM2 atty. The above points do not cover the vape itself. The vape on the RM2 is still the best MTL vape for me for my high mg tobaccoes. Ive tried several other tanks and devices but they just dont compare in flavour and overall satisfaction for me. 

That said, the Reo is not for everyone. Its only 1 battery so not well suited for lots of power and clouds. In my view its better suited for a mild vape. Then there's the squonking. Its great to eliminate the need to drip, but its still not as convenient as a "grab and press" tank. Its a bit of a trade-off for getting the better dripper type flavour.

The other thing I love about the Reo is the massive passion of the original modmaker. Business has now been sold to a new owner, who I believe has the same passion.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Good question @TheV
> There are a few threads in Reoville that discuss why we like the Reo in a lot more detail.
> 
> But just a bit of a summary from my side:
> 
> Reliable - my Reos have been in use for about three years now with not a single problem
> Simple - refilling and replacing the battery is easy
> Rugged - i have dropped my Reos a few times. Worst that has happened is a delrin drip tip has snapped.
> Feel - might just be me, but I love the feel in the hand, the way the fire button feels and the weight
> To be fair, i do absolutely love the RM2 atty. The above points do not cover the vape itself. The vape on the RM2 is still the best MTL vape for me for my high mg tobaccoes. Ive tried several other tanks and devices but they just dont compare in flavour and overall satisfaction for me.
> 
> That said, the Reo is not for everyone. Its only 1 battery so not well suited for lots of power and clouds. In my view its better suited for a mild vape. Then there's the squonking. Its great to eliminate the need to drip, but its still not as convenient as a "grab and press" tank. Its a bit of a trade-off for getting the better dripper type flavour.
> 
> The other thing I love about the Reo is the massive passion of the original modmaker. Business has now been sold to a new owner, who I believe has the same passion.


Thanks for the detailed response @Silver. Those 4 key points are definitely something that is quite a priority for me when it comes to a mod so I can certainly see the appeal there.
The one concern that I have, that you have already raised, is the single battery. But that is not a Reo specific concern, it is a squonking concern for me in general. I love my dual battery mods and unfortunately dual battery squonkers are just to bulky for me ... so compromises need to be made here.

I do look forward to at least trying the experience. I always have an appreciation for things that other people are passionate about, even if it ends up not being my cup of tea (we will see!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands

TheV said:


> Thanks for the detailed response @Silver. Those 4 key points are definitely something that is quite a priority for me when it comes to a mod so I can certainly see the appeal there.
> The one concern that I have, that you have already raised, is the single battery. But that is not a Reo specific concern, it is a squonking concern for me in general. I love my dual battery mods and unfortunately dual battery squonkers are just to bulky for me ... so compromises need to be made here.
> 
> I do look forward to at least trying the experience. I always have an appreciation for things that other people are passionate about, even if it ends up not being my cup of tea (we will see!)



Adding to what @Silver has said . . .

I 100% get Where you are coming from , Reos just work , the single battery seems like a issue but depending on the type of vape you like (eg. If you are into 60+ watts, 24mm + , big air and fat exotic coils then the reo isnt for you imo) 

They work fantastic for the MTL & RL (restricted lung) type vapes imo, i personally wouldn't try push more than 45watts, so if you can vape comfortably around 35 - 40 watts the reo could work for you imo

Back to the single battery, not an issue as you will want to replace it when you refill (1 battery per 7ml isnt bad imo) super convenient, i can gauge my battery "strength" from my bottle level

Your atty/build preference plays a huge roll on the overall experience





Kind regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Scissorhands said:


> Adding to what @Silver has said . . .
> 
> I 100% get Where you are coming from , Reos just work , the single battery seems like a issue but depending on the type of vape you like (eg. If you are into 60+ watts, 24mm + , big air and fat exotic coils then the reo isnt for you imo)
> 
> They work fantastic for the MTL & RL (restricted lung) type vapes imo, i personally wouldn't try push more than 45watts, so if you can vape comfortably around 35 - 40 watts the reo could work for you imo
> 
> Back to the single battery, not an issue as you will want to replace it when you refill (1 battery per 7ml isnt bad imo) super convenient, i can gauge my battery "strength" from my bottle level
> 
> Your atty/build preference plays a huge roll on the overall experience
> 
> 
> View attachment 107393
> 
> 
> Kind regards


That is an awesome setup. Wow. I just have one question to the p67 owners. What difference do you "feel" between the reo grand and p67?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Scissorhands said:


> Adding to what @Silver has said . . .
> 
> I 100% get Where you are coming from , Reos just work , the single battery seems like a issue but depending on the type of vape you like (eg. If you are into 60+ watts, 24mm + , big air and fat exotic coils then the reo isnt for you imo)
> 
> They work fantastic for the MTL & RL (restricted lung) type vapes imo, i personally wouldn't try push more than 45watts, so if you can vape comfortably around 35 - 40 watts the reo could work for you imo
> 
> Back to the single battery, not an issue as you will want to replace it when you refill (1 battery per 7ml isnt bad imo) super convenient, i can gauge my battery "strength" from my bottle level
> 
> Your atty/build preference plays a huge roll on the overall experience
> 
> 
> View attachment 107393
> 
> 
> Kind regards


Thank you @Scissorhands. I appreciate the feedback. Even though I don't have a Reo this information is very valuable as I'm getting my first single battery mech squonker very soon (next week hopefully) ... so these are all things that I need to take into consideration 

I have a Wasp Nano RDA that I feel can play this roll quite nicely. I just need to play around with some builds still.

And that is a lovely looking combo btw!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scissorhands

antonherbst said:


> That is an awesome setup. Wow. I just have one question to the p67 owners. What difference do you "feel" between the reo grand and p67?



For the most part, the feel in the hand, although the p67 is slightly wider (and shorter) it just fits the right hand better because of the rounded edges and horizontal button

Make no mistake, there's nothing uncomfortable or inconvenient regarding the grands shape or button placement

If i must be honest i feel that the grand is a bit more rugged/tough simply due to its design and simplicity

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Scissorhands

TheV said:


> Thank you @Scissorhands. I appreciate the feedback. Even though I don't have a Reo this information is very valuable as I'm getting my first single battery mech squonker very soon (next week hopefully) ... so these are all things that I need to take into consideration
> 
> I have a Wasp Nano RDA that I feel can play this roll quite nicely. I just need to play around with some builds still.
> 
> And that is a lovely looking combo btw!



Only a pleasure bud, feel free to ask questions anytime

Regarding the wasp, although iv never used one it should perform nicely , though you will need to reduce/cut the airflow considerably

Adapting my favourite mech hadaly build for the wasp, i would start with

Ni80 Parallel 26ga 2.5mm 6 wrap (aprox 0.3 ohm)

Peace

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Scissorhands said:


> Only a pleasure bud, feel free to ask questions anytime
> 
> Regarding the wasp, although iv never used one it should perform nicely , though you will need to reduce/cut the airflow considerably
> 
> Adapting my favourite mech hadaly build for the wasp, i would start with
> 
> Ni80 Parallel 26ga 2.5mm 6 wrap (aprox 0.3 ohm)
> 
> Peace


Thanks for the recommendation! I have a 0.28 build in there at the moment. Next build I'll push just over 0.3
The airflow on the Wasp reduces quite nicely so that should not be a problem.
I shall report back in a more general area with the results next week 
Thanks again, I appreciate it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718

Scissorhands said:


> Adding to what @Silver has said . . .
> 
> I 100% get Where you are coming from , Reos just work , the single battery seems like a issue but depending on the type of vape you like (eg. If you are into 60+ watts, 24mm + , big air and fat exotic coils then the reo isnt for you imo)
> 
> They work fantastic for the MTL & RL (restricted lung) type vapes imo, i personally wouldn't try push more than 45watts, so if you can vape comfortably around 35 - 40 watts the reo could work for you imo
> 
> Back to the single battery, not an issue as you will want to replace it when you refill (1 battery per 7ml isnt bad imo) super convenient, i can gauge my battery "strength" from my bottle level
> 
> Your atty/build preference plays a huge roll on the overall experience
> 
> 
> View attachment 107393
> 
> 
> Kind regards



Reo's seems to be something that might suit me and hope I can invest in one, eendag as ek groot is. I like the single battery mods as it isnt as bulky as 2 battery mods. Thats the main reason why I'm still rocking with my Pico and Pico Squeeze. I'm a flavour chaser, also prefer to vape between 25 - 40 Watts and love single coil builds/atties.

I think I got the privilege of taking a toot or two from @Andre's Reo. We were both kinda in a hurry so I didnt get the proper experience but would love to try it out again. @Scissorhands Your Reo looks like my type of Reo with the fire button on the side. Don't feel comfortable with them being at the top. _Edit: Then again from a logical p.o.v or at least my brain, it would be safer if the fire button is at the top as I like putting both Pico's in my jeans back pocket. making sure that its completely off as well as fire buttons pointing in opposite directions._

I'd also like to get my hands on a BB. From comments I've read so far, I'm positive that my menthol recipes would taste damn good in them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands

Vino1718 said:


> Reo's seems to be something that might suit me and hope I can invest in one, eendag as ek groot is. I like the single battery mods as it isnt as bulky as 2 battery mods. Thats the main reason why I'm still rocking with my Pico and Pico Squeeze. I'm a flavour chaser, also prefer to vape between 25 - 40 Watts and love single coil builds/atties.
> 
> I think I got the privilege of taking a toot or two from @Andre's Reo. We were both kinda in a hurry so I didnt get the proper experience but would love to try it out again. @Scissorhands Your Reo looks like my type of Reo with the fire button on the side. Don't feel comfortable with them being at the top. _Edit: Then again from a logical p.o.v or at least my brain, it would be safer if the fire button is at the top as I like putting both Pico's in my jeans back pocket. making sure that its completely off as well as fire buttons pointing in opposite directions._
> 
> I'd also like to get my hands on a BB. From comments I've read so far, I'm positive that my menthol recipes would taste damn good in them.



Awesome, the Reo sounds like its right up your alley!

The grand locks by twisting the button 1/4 right (can be done with one hand/ 2 fingers)

The p67 you have to slide the door down 1/3rd, push the battery down 3mm and slide the delrin spacer to the right



Both work well, the grand has a tendency of locking itself wich is annoying but no deal breaker

I haven't owned a BB but tried a friends clone , nice experience, but decided to pass


----------



## Riaz

I wonder if the new owner has a regulated reo on the cards 

Now that would be a winner


----------



## Silver

I think with the (single batt) Reo, you can go lower on the power (ie higher build) and then just up the power of the juice

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Thumper just got a rewick (CB2) , juice refill (last bits of Havana Gold, sob) and a fresh batt.

What a pocket rocket!

This is my best MTL coil on the RM2. It's a 29g Ka paracoil. 1.6mm ID. 5 double wraps. Ohms about 0.5. Its a bit of an old coil (been in for 3months, gosh time flies) will have to recoil soon. But still going very nicely.

So that's about 30 Watts. But shared between the two parallel coils. So only 15W each. Not a lot of power. Juice however is 18mg

Lovely, crisp, instant, vigorous

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Just busy cleaning atties in the ultrasonic .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> Just busy cleaning atties in the ultrasonic .
> View attachment 107450



@Christos this picture does not do the mod any justice. I have seen this mod guys and it is stunningly beautiful. Its sturdy, clean, amazing colors and its a reo woodvil

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

After going through 6 replacement glasses on 2 different RTA's, I am giving tanks a rest. Also, retailers seem to only carry spares on the "latest and greatest", which doesn't help either. You phone and ask for a Griffin 22 replacement glass and the response is as if its a "rare classic". Wasn't this tank the business just a year ago? 

So as much as I don't like taking my Reo out, she is now my carry around. LG Choc Battery lasts all day, going through 12ml.

I figured having a Reo and not using it on the go, is like having a Jeep that never sees sand

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Scissorhands

rogue zombie said:


> After going through 6 replacement glasses on 2 different RTA's, I am giving tanks a rest. Also, retailers seem to only carry spares on the "latest and greatest", which doesn't help either. You phone and ask for a Griffin 22 replacement glass and the response is as if its a "rare classic". Wasn't this tank the business just a year ago?
> 
> So as much as I don't like taking my Reo out, she is now my carry around. LG Choc Battery lasts all day, going through 12ml.
> 
> I figured having a Reo and not using it on the go, is like having a Jeep that never sees sand



Came to the same conclusion

I hated having to baby all my tanks/reg mods 

I use my leprechaun for hostile environments, its rock solid and fits in a jeans coin pocket! , requires alot of maintenance though wich led me to the reo as a daily driver for work days

designate one as a tool, it has a purpose, a roll to fill, use it, love it and never sell it, chances are it will outlive you anyway! 

The other reos can be treated as jems, funny enough im more attached to my "beater" gear, they have character 

Interested to see your "work horse" if you decide to go that route

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO P67 with Ti Flave 22. The bulletproof squonker that can handle my over squonking no problem! What a fantastic Squonker by all accounts! I think I'm gonna get a White P67!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> REO P67 with Ti Flave 22. The bulletproof squonker that can handle my over squonking no problem! What a fantastic Squonker by all accounts! I think I'm gonna get a White P67!
> View attachment 110747
> View attachment 110748



Ooh, thats a classic looking combo @Rob Fisher 
I think the silver looks better matchy matchy than white would

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Ooh, thats a classic looking combo @Rob Fisher
> I think the silver looks better matchy matchy than white would


But with a white drip tip....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

All dressed up and ready to be vaped

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> All dressed up and ready to be vaped
> View attachment 110837


Enjoy your adorable new toy! 
I shall have a demo later (if you would be so kind!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Enjoy your adorable new toy!
> I shall have a demo later (if you would be so kind!)



Eish. That might just push the friendship envelope to its most extreme. 

Nha. You know i would let you have a test run with it later.  The Snow Queen is already for todays meet.


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Eish. That might just push the friendship envelope to its most extreme.
> 
> Nha. You know i would let you have a test run with it later.  The Snow Queen is already for todays meet.


Awesome dude. Excited to meet the new addition to the family 
My Ohms is out for delivery. Hopefully it arrives before the meet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Awesome dude. Excited to meet the new addition to the family
> My Ohms is out for delivery. Hopefully it arrives before the meet



Oh nice. Ill phone your boss quickly to strap you down. The excitment must be overwelming.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF

@TheV @antonherbst ....get a room

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

GregF said:


> @TheV @antonherbst ....get a room


Don't be jelly 
We are getting a table at Blue Crane for lunch ... care to join? (seriously, open to all!)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> All dressed up and ready to be vaped
> View attachment 110837



That's beautiful man

I need a Reo mini/OL16 set up now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> That's beautiful man
> 
> I need a Reo mini/OL16 set up now



While you find one i will think of you missing out every time i vape my Ice Queen.

I absolutely love the reo mini(& grand) and ol16 combo. They are really made for each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> While you find one i will think of you missing out every time i vape my Ice Queen.
> 
> I absolutely love the reo mini(& grand) and ol16 combo. They are really made for each other.



I was running a P67 with OL16 and it was an absolute dream. I still have absolutely no idea why I sold it


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> I was running a P67 with OL16 and it was an absolute dream. I still have absolutely no idea why I sold it



Eina, That is a painful memory. May you get the P67 again soon. I just want to know from the REO owners what is the difference between a reo and a leprechaun? I think @Constantbester has a few. Maybe he could show me.


----------



## GregF

antonherbst said:


> Eina, That is a painful memory. May you get the P67 again soon. I just want to know from the REO owners what is the difference between a reo and a leprechaun? I think @Constantbester has a few. Maybe he could show me.


@Petrus has as well, and the 26650 one. @Petrus what are your thoughts and preferences?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

@antonherbst, I have a P67, Leprechaun and a 26650 squonker from Justin Pattrick. All are good. The Leprechaun is very similar than the Grand, but the Reo's have more safety features. The P67's I bought because of the hype and looks. The 26650 is great for a office vape. You can vape 10 ml of juice with a single battery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Currently my favourite squonkers is the Krönig and Runt. I love lower ohm build 0.2, and the silver contacts hits like a beast. Unfortunately they are more expensive than a Reo in the R6000.00 range.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Petrus said:


> @antonherbst, I have a P67, Leprechaun and a 26650 squonker from Justin Pattrick. All are good. The Leprechaun is very similar than the Grand, but the Reo's have more safety features. The P67's I bought because of the hype and looks. The 26650 is great for a office vape. You can vape 10 ml of juice with a single battery.



Whats the size comparison of the reo mini to the p67 to the leprechaun?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

@antonherbst, one of my favourite squonkers in my arsenaal is the Tmod. It is made by Tom Evans in the States, very similar than the CC Classic. I believe @Rob Fisher still have his CC in his collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

@Amir, @antonherbst, just to compare some sizes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVapeGear

Petrus said:


> @Amir, @antonherbst, just to compare some sizes.
> View attachment 110853


@Petrus doesn't like squonking

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir

SAVapeGear said:


> @Petrus doesn't like squonking



or unregulated mods

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> @Amir, @antonherbst, just to compare some sizes.
> View attachment 110853



That is a beautiful collection. Wow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

SAVapeGear said:


> @Petrus doesn't like squonking


@SAVapeGear, I agree, I don't like squonking, I Love it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @antonherbst, one of my favourite squonkers in my arsenaal is the Tmod. It is made by Tom Evans in the States, very similar than the CC Classic. I believe @Rob Fisher still have his CC in his collection.



I do indeed! It's in need of some love and attention...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

Petrus said:


> @SAVapeGear, I agree, I don't like squonking, I Love it


Now be a squonker and having BBs,have you ever accidentally squonked a BB?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> I do indeed! It's in need of some love and attention...
> View attachment 110854



That does look good. 

The squonking hole seems very deep by the looks of some of these mods and collections.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

SAVapeGear said:


> Now be a squonker and having BBs,have you ever accidentally squonked a BB?



Oh heck, i can just imagine the shock on @Petrus face when it didnt work. Hahaha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

From left to right
1. For when I want some air, mostly sits on my desk with a non tobacco in.
2. Tobacco everyday workhorse, mostly the stronger tobaccos
3. Tobacco everyday workhorse, mostly lighter tobaccos or mixed tobacco
4. Spare - for when my son decides he wants a Reo. (he will not get this one though)
5+6. I just had to have. Used every now and again.
7. Lovely little thing. 14500 battery does not last long but charges quick as well.
8. Mini - Mostly for when I am on the bike. Sits nicely in the top pocket.
9. Mini - Spare for when 8 falls out my top pocket

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> View attachment 110892
> 
> From left to right
> 1. For when I want some air, mostly sits on my desk with a non tobacco in.
> 2. Tobacco everyday workhorse, mostly the stronger tobaccos
> 3. Tobacco everyday workhorse, mostly lighter tobaccos or mixed tobacco
> 4. Spare - for when my son decides he wants a Reo. (he will not get this one though)
> 5+6. I just had to have. Used every now and again.
> 7. Lovely little thing. 14500 battery does not last long but charges quick as well.
> 8. Mini - Mostly for when I am on the bike. Sits nicely in the top pocket.
> 9. Mini - Spare for when 8 falls out my top pocket



Just marvellous @GregF 
Loved the descriptions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

My Reos feel like Rudi Paige - warming the bench 

Perhaps I will put one into the game tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Inspired by @GregF 's post here is my 'Reo army':







From left to right:

*Reo Mini *- used less nowadays but occasionally for out and about

*Reo Black / RM2 *- aka 'thumper' - Blackbird almost exclusively. Now diluted down heavily because I am very low on supplies. Daily driver.

*Reo Silver / RM2 *- for juice reviews. On juices that suit MTL. Sadly very few these days  Am thinking of recommissioning this as an alternative tobacco server.

*Reo Red / OL16 *- restricted lung top flavour. Occasionally tobaccoes but anything goes really.

*Reo Blu / Nuppin1 *- restricted lung. Mainly fruity menthols

I have used Reo Red and Blue a lot less lately. Especially with the BB and one or two other devices on the scene. But not because I don't like them anymore. I love them. Just limited time to play and keep the fleet fully operational

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Inspired by @GregF 's post here is my 'Reo army':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> *Reo Mini *- used less nowadays but occasionally for out and about
> 
> *Reo Black / RM2 *- aka 'thumper' - Blackbird almost exclusively. Now diluted down heavily because I am very low on supplies. Daily driver.
> 
> *Reo Silver / RM2 *- for juice reviews. On juices that suit MTL. Sadly very few these days  Am thinking of recommissioning this as an alternative tobacco server.
> 
> *Reo Red / OL16 *- restricted lung top flavour. Occasionally tobaccoes but anything goes really.
> 
> *Reo Blu / Nuppin1 *- restricted lung. Mainly fruity menthols
> 
> I have used Reo Red and Blue a lot less lately. Especially with the BB and one or two other devices on the scene. But not because I don't like them anymore. I love them. Just limited time to play and keep the fleet fully operational



Oh wow @Silver that is just beautiful. I might have the same type of collection in my near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

On site visits today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 111465
> On site visits today.


Where is that?


----------



## antonherbst

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Where is that?


Columbine square mall extension.


----------



## Room Fogger

First time I'm able to post here! She was bathed and blown dry, running a 0.6 ohm under the hood with some of @Andre Cherry Cigar diy in the tank. Man, this moment is spectacular.



Thanks again to @cloudreaming , she is a beauty. Will be doing some work but absolutely out of my cage to be able to take a toot on this stunning device!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Ah man, @Room Fogger , that is amazing
First toot on the Reo
Congrats!

Go for it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Room Fogger said:


> First time I'm able to post here! She was bathed and blown dry, running a 0.6 ohm under the hood with some of @Andre Cherry Cigar diy in the tank. Man, this moment is spectacular.
> View attachment 129126
> 
> 
> Thanks again to @cloudreaming , she is a beauty. Will be doing some work but absolutely out of my cage to be able to take a toot on this stunning device!


And the postman has rocked up with your badge @Room Fogger !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Room Fogger said:


> First time I'm able to post here! She was bathed and blown dry, running a 0.6 ohm under the hood with some of @Andre Cherry Cigar diy in the tank. Man, this moment is spectacular.
> View attachment 129126
> 
> 
> Thanks again to @cloudreaming , she is a beauty. Will be doing some work but absolutely out of my cage to be able to take a toot on this stunning device!


when dreams come true! Congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Room Fogger said:


> First time I'm able to post here! She was bathed and blown dry, running a 0.6 ohm under the hood with some of @Andre Cherry Cigar diy in the tank. Man, this moment is spectacular.
> View attachment 129126
> 
> 
> Thanks again to @cloudreaming , she is a beauty. Will be doing some work but absolutely out of my cage to be able to take a toot on this stunning device!


Conrats @Room Fogger, welcome to Reoville! Many happy vapes

I will also be stripping a REO, must just get some paint stripper...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Caramia said:


> Conrats @Room Fogger, welcome to Reoville! Many happy vapes
> 
> I will also be stripping a REO, must just get some paint stripper...


Great news, so I'm not the only one. I am having great joy every time I take a toot or two, will have to get more batteries.Hope you are enjoying yours as well in the interim. I will be shopping for some paint stripper as well. Good luck with your endeavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Room Fogger said:


> Great news, so I'm not the only one. I am having great joy every time I take a toot or two, will have to get more batteries.Hope you are enjoying yours as well in the interim. I will be shopping for some paint stripper as well. Good luck with your endeavor.


Same story here, batteries... Will be getting some VTC 5As.
But thanks a mill, I love my REOs, they are my rock solid "bush vapes", nothing much to kill on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Room Fogger said:


> Great news, so I'm not the only one. I am having great joy every time I take a toot or two, will have to get more batteries.Hope you are enjoying yours as well in the interim. I will be shopping for some paint stripper as well. Good luck with your endeavor.


O ja, and good luck on the revamp, please keep us posted on the progress?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Caramia said:


> Same story here, batteries... Will be getting some VTC 5As.
> But thanks a mill, I love my REOs, they are my rock solid "bush vapes", nothing much to kill on them.


Going to look for some VTC 5's this afternoon, is the A a newer version that's better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Room Fogger said:


> Going to look for some VTC 5's this afternoon, is the A a newer version that's better?


Yep, rated "best 18650" by Mooch.
Have a look at VapeVille

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Caramia said:


> O ja, and good luck on the revamp, please keep us posted on the progress?


Will definately do, I am going to make sure that I post lots of photos. Taking something that is older and not in perfect condition, and turning it into something spectacular again is going to be a labor of love. As can be seen with what @RainstormZA has done with her table. Spectacular.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Caramia said:


> Yep, rated "best 18650" by Mooch.
> Have a look at VapeVille


Thanks for the lead, pricing looks great as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks for the lead, pricing looks great as well.


Pleasure!
Sammy 25R (green ones) is next on Mooch's list as best, and a whole lot cheaper. 
Have a look-see on Flavour World's site.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Room Fogger said:


> First time I'm able to post here! She was bathed and blown dry, running a 0.6 ohm under the hood with some of @Andre Cherry Cigar diy in the tank. Man, this moment is spectacular.
> View attachment 129126
> 
> 
> Thanks again to @cloudreaming , she is a beauty. Will be doing some work but absolutely out of my cage to be able to take a toot on this stunning device!



Have a look at this thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-naked-reo.t4312/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Alex said:


> Have a look at this thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-naked-reo.t4312/


That looks stunning, thanks for the link and the warning of the plastic parts, maybe I will go this way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

I suspect the beserker RDA is going to see many REO's back in action... a really good RDA for my style!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 129875
> I suspect the beserker rda is going to see many reos back in action... a really good rda fot my style



Oh wow, tell us more @incredible_hullk !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Silver it’s a really nice condensed chamber and comes with a nice 0.7 ohm nano clapton

Currently using 2nd smallest air hole with small hole adapter in the airflow slot for a nice restricted lung hit with 6mg cardinal

I picking up more burley and Kentucky blend than the ry4

Nice deep juice wells

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver it’s a really nice condensed chamber and comes with a nice 0.7 ohm nano clapton
> 
> Currently using 2nd smallest air hole with small hole adapter in the airflow slot for a nice restricted lung hit with 6mg cardinal
> 
> I picking up more burley and Kentucky blend than the ry4
> 
> Nice deep juice wells
> View attachment 129876



That looks and sounds great, thank you!
Enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A pic from April 2014! My first REO!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Pity the rm2 is no more...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> A pic from April 2014! My first REO!
> View attachment 129883



OMG, @Rob Fisher 
Thats gorgeous
Dont remember that one. Lol
Such a beauty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> OMG, @Rob Fisher
> Thats gorgeous
> Dont remember that one. Lol
> Such a beauty



The REO was Erica. She first appears on page one of this thread. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-us-your-reo-pics.t1667/

And after Erica came Kiera... my first Woodvil!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

Rob Fisher said:


> The REO was Erica. She first appears on page one of this thread.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-us-your-reo-pics.t1667/
> 
> And after Erica came Kiera... my first Woodvil!
> View attachment 129884



Naming them after ex-girlfriends  sneaky!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spyro said:


> Naming them after ex-girlfriends  sneaky!



I wish! Erica Durance aka Supergirl!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The REO was Erica. She first appears on page one of this thread.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-us-your-reo-pics.t1667/
> 
> And after Erica came Kiera... my first Woodvil!
> View attachment 129884



Ah, how could I forget !
Doh

But which Reo was your true love? i forgot her name now
Wasnt she one of the engraved ones?
Was it Monika?
I know it wasnt Maria because Maria was the Russian. Hehe


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> I wish! Erica Durance aka Supergirl!
> View attachment 129907


Now how did I ever miss this supergirl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> But which Reo was your true love? i forgot her name now
> Wasnt she one of the engraved ones?



Avril was and still is one of most prized possessions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril was and still is one of most prized possessions!
> View attachment 129917
> View attachment 129918



Ah man - how could I forget - *Avril *!!!
What a beaut!


----------



## Room Fogger

A beauty in my eye, now with the OL16 on, it has dual coils in there running at .22, and she kicks like a horse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Caramia said:


> View attachment 129924


Wow, that looks absolutely stunning. Hope mine will end up looking a lot better and more like yours. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Room Fogger said:


> Wow, that looks absolutely stunning. Hope mine will end up looking a lot better and more like yours. Many happy clouds to you.


Aaaaw, thank you @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> View attachment 129932
> 
> A beauty in my eye, now with the OL16 on, it has dual coils in there running at .22, and she kicks like a horse.



I really like this Reo.

It doesn't look like one that was lying in the cupboard as a paperweight. It looks like one that has been used daily for the purposes it was intended to, ie vaping the crap out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bruce Lee trying to steal my Woodvill and my Custom Classic Mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another one from back in the day when I used to vape more than one juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Another one from back in the day when I used to vape more than one juice!
> View attachment 129985



That green SL hiding there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jos

Oooo - Thenancara - Such a unique flavour profile.

Wonder how it will fare in an RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> Oooo - Thenancara - Such a unique flavour profile.
> 
> Wonder how it will fare in an RTA.



Will probably kill... I do still have a bottle somewhere. 

PS When you gonna fetch your Dvarw @Jos?


----------



## Eric Parlin

Room Fogger said:


> View attachment 129932
> 
> A beauty in my eye, now with the OL16 on, it has dual coils in there running at .22, and she kicks like a horse.



That's a beauty - exactly what Rob would have wanted to see out of one of our mods - a daily user, able to take a beating and still running like it is brand new. 

Thanks for sharing the picture!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Eric Parlin said:


> That's a beauty - exactly what Rob would have wanted to see out of one of our mods - a daily user, able to take a beating and still running like it is brand new.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the picture!


Thank you @Eric Parlin for the complement, I will be refurbishing her in a while, not sure what I want to do exactly, but also could not resist having a toot on it in the condition it was in. It would be a waste for her to just sit on a shelf.

Honestly did not think that I would be able to own one so soon, but when this came up I had to grab it. It is really a great experience to have one of your own. I think I can now say that I am a grown up vaper

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

Yesterdays Hero, the song from John Paul Young comes to mind when I fire up this beauty... still as satisfying as the first day.






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> Yesterdays Hero, the song from John Paul Young comes to mind when I fire up this beauty... still as satisfying as the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Yesterday AND today's hero @acorn
Beautiful piece of vaping excellence !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

acorn said:


> Yesterdays Hero, the song from John Paul Young comes to mind when I fire up this beauty... still as satisfying as the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk




Love that song

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

It's cold in the mother city tonight.


Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Raindance said:


> It's cold in the mother city tonight.
> View attachment 138664
> 
> Regards


I could do with a nice night around a wood fire... With beer of course!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Out in the garden this morning 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## KB_314

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 111465
> On site visits today.


Best combo for the job. That has been my site-visit setup for the past 3.5 years now and still going strong

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

KB_314 said:


> Best combo for the job. That has been my site-visit setup for the past 3.5 years now and still going strong


Thanks Brother. Its an amazing combo. It has just been placed on back burner for now. But pretty soon it will be reaurected again into life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

A Reo Skyline to a weekend gone by...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Awesome photo and caption @acorn !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

acorn said:


> A Reo Skyline to a weekend gone by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


@acorn , @Silver , now that is proof of a great weekend, and also of photography ability eay beyond my capability.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

